# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  JET73L's dream journal

## JET73L

Grey means normal dream
Green means commentary
 light blue means I knew it was a dream, but didn;t control it
 regular blue means it was a fully controlled lucid portion of the dream
[spoilered] or orange means sexual content, read at own discretion. Probably nothing too explicit, as I'm not good at remembering more than a few key details.  It may just be the title that is orange, so as not to add confusion between lucid and nonlucid.[/spoiler]
[darkorchid]Dark orchid is for times that may or may not have been a dream, in retrospect.[/color]
Normal font color is when awake, or notes about the journal or times of dreams
As of July 19, 2008, I am using keywords for my dreams. Lucids will be suffixed by LD.
As of 8/08/08 (at 8:18 am)I will be using theme words to make searches by subject easier.

*Goals* (Lucid goals. Do not count if done by mistake while not lucid):
[X]forgot (late june or mid-july 2008)
[X]forgot (late june or mid-july 2008)
[-]contact non-enemy animal-type DC
[X]break laws of nature/human restriction (flight, magic powers) (11/19/2008. Anime battle with lucid powers.)
[-]change visual image of self
[-]change clothing by force of will
[X]remain lucid until intentional awakening (stupidly, I decided the first goal I would try for would be to wake up.
[-]summon someone
[-]summon someone predetermined (Tenth Doctor, revived Doctor Who series)
[-]summon predetermined object (Excalibur, possibly Sword of Britain misnamed as Excalibur)
[-]summon multiple people at once (hopefully a harem of catgirls, though ones far more human/female than the ones in Slayer's sig as of 7/27/08)
[X]Summon a non-real character (such as anime) and study the effects _while lucid_. (11/19/2008. 3-d anime graphics. Think DBZ or Naruto game, but in the individual style of each character's author.)
[-]summon a god-type being (preferably from ancient Greek, Roman, or Discworld mythology)
[X]lucid sex
[-]Lucid sex with pre-specified person (Currently bike-shorts girl from August 27, 2008 dream)
[-]contact dream guide and know for sure that they are
[?]figure out what the deal is with the Silent Hill pigdogleopards, the evil, and possibly the skinhead sage
[X]test pain in LD (against my broken tooth, 7/08/08)
[-]test different sensations in LD (hot, cold, different types of [physical, not emotional] pain)
[-]change physical dreamself (wings, claws, change in species)
[X]pass through solid objects/walls Passed the fingers of one hand through my bed, and possibly of the other hand through a blanket/my leg)
[X]teleport Via TARDIS, but I teleported as I went through the door, eyes closed, rather than as a result of the TARDIS travelling, so I'm going to count it as me teleporting. (7/08/08)
[2/3]finish Lucid Dream Task of the Month/Year Advanced task, September '08: Be in multiple places at once, Advanced and Basic tasks February 2009 (steal Cupid's bow, hug Clairity).
[-]create vehicle (motorcycle, helicopter, hovercraft)
[-]ride open vehicle (skateboard, motorcycle, convertible, helicopter, hovercraft)
[-]be able to view the submolecular level and view the workings of magic, seeing if in my dreams they correspond to my conscious theories.
[-]Go to world/story: FF/8-Bit Theater
[-]Go to world: Discworld
[-]Lucid truth-or-dare
[-]see if i'm a better werewolf of vampire
[-]Be a ninja
[-]steal or pilot a pirate ship
[X]Play with portals (Portal Gun or otherwise)
[-]Go to world: Stargate SG-1

*Keywords* -crtl+F- (any dreams before July 19, 2008 have not yet been given keywords)
July 2008
July 19 Heist Frame With Dethmetal Garfunkel
July 20 THe Loch Ness Whatevertheheckitwas
July 21 Fragments 1: RPGMaker3
July 23 The Cat Escape
July 25 Sci-Fi Girlfriend
July 26 Hate waking up
July 27 Stupid FAa Regulations
July 28 Secret Agent Man

August 2008
August 01 Girl with Flash Drive
August 03 Tuff's Foodbowl
August 07 School- Cliff's Notes version
August 07 On THe Road (Yet) Again
August 08 Theater=Dimensional gates
August 09 Girl Being a... Jerk (night)
August 10 Sci-Fi Mess Hall (morning)
August 10 Gran'mom's House (morning)
August 10 I am Batman (morning)
August 11 The Worst 4-star Hotel Floor in Berlin (morning)
August 12 Fragments 2: Goin' to Vegas (morning and previous evening)
August 13 Who the **** is Vampyre?
August 14 ESPer on the Run
August 14 FA1: Stupid Shuffle mode
August 14 Cleaning Curse'd Artifacts
August 14 FA2: WTF Washington!?
August 16 National Lampoon's Around The World In Eighty Days
August 16 Evil Agent Man
August 24 I am the Master of All Time Lords!
August 27 Quantum Leap into Sauna
August 27 Hitchiker Girl
August 27 Fighting Invisible Self
August 28 Lucid Insomnia
August 29 Beverly Hillbillies Remake
August 29 Re-clothe the Cat
August 29 Indestructible Textbooks
August 30 Moose-people To The Not-Rescue!
August 31 Ringu Curse Book

September 2008
September 01 Quantum Leap Detective/Deathnote Thief
September 02 Rubber Snake
September 02 Charlie Chaplin
September 02 Twins
September 03 Lucky Star Chat
September 03 Morrowind Deathmatch
September 04 The One where Nana Dies Thrice
September 06 The One With the Chick and the Duck... And the Dog… And the Gorilla…
September 10 The Four Riders of the Possiblypse
September 11 Hamburger Mini-Quiches
September 16 Mad Ghost/Hobo
September 17 University After-Hours
September 18 or 19- nightmare. no keyword. Also, a non-nightmare. no keyword.
September 20 Had Almost-WILD (Incomplete)
September 21 Best Birthday Ever
September 22 Missing Person, Pt. 1
September 22 Missing Person, Pt. 2
September 26 Elemental Lucid

PS: I have no problem with others posting here. I do warn you, if the posting for one dream or subject gets too many replies, I will make a separate thread for the subject.

5 May, 2008 (morning)
May have dreamed about planning this dream journal, and talking to Mom about it. I had been thinking about it this morning when I was trying to go to sleep, and then again when the laundry machine woke me up. Mom was saying something along the lines of that it didn;t make sense to type this out on a computer, and when I asked here while typing this, while awake, she said she didn;t "see any reason why not." This, combined with the fact that I couldn;t find any logical time frame in which the conversation could have occured, and that I had no recollection ofd what she said wqas the required method for cataloguing dreams, are reasons I believe it was a dream and not an actual occurence.

6 may, 2008 (morning)
Again a conversational dream, partly about the computer, partly about stuff that happened during the day.

_As of May 6, 2008, the screen of my laptop computer died, and it was not attached to a prosthetic monitor until the evening of June 9, 2008._

11 June, 2008 (noon)
 Overly dramatic television character threatens to throw themself into a fictional/faraway river if I don;t get out of bed and pay attention to them. I say that's nice, roll over and go back to sleep, and my eyelids bolt open when I realize they're trying to build a river inside the house, using a garden/fire hose, or the kitchen sink.
Possible meanings: character wasn;t ALF, but I had been watching a lot of ALF on DVD, so it could have been my subconscious combining cues from both ALF and A Goofy Movie (which I had also seen the previous day) to tell me to wake up and use the restroom (which I needed to do, and did, after I woke up).

11 June, 2008 (afternoon)
There wass something about a pet shop with golden capichins, I got a job with some sort of fake, indoor rainforest (teaching the teachers, who were kids, how to teach the attendees about the rainforest, who were really little kids). I seem to have forgotten something, because the next thing I remember, I was in this black ops temporary HQ stationed in a hotel room I had broken into,out of, and back into (including rapelling at least once from the balcony over the lobby area), then was met by the hotel owner, who I knew in the context of the dream for some unexplained reason, then later I was in the temporary HQ with this hot girl I liked (at this point, it was a sex dream for a while), who I knew in the dream via the black ops. Another female black ops agent was there later, who I disliked (nothing happened because I did not like her, not the other way around), I later showered once they had left the room, when I left the bathroom some little kid, black with dreadlocks, around 10-12 years old (description important), disguised as a bellhop who was actualllly a reporter kept breaking in, then he tried to break in and it was the guy from the chicken and fiber cereal commercial, the one with the guy on top of the pile of cereal with tinsel mixed in who looked like a grown-up version of the reporter, in a suit rather than a bellhop costume. I think I woke up here when my cell phone went off.

14 June, 2008 (saturday), early morning
Was somewhere (party? For whom?) with extended family (somewhere with arcade machines) south of Kansas City, within an arc between southwest and southeast, as far south as oklahoma city or eureka arkansas, but a city or suburb or large college town (>warrensburg). I went elsewhere from the (arcade?), ended up at a shop across the street at which I had previously looked at stuffed animals, onm a low budget. Had something like $100-$120 on me, plus a GBA with an FFLegend cartridge, not economically importanbt, but I brought it in case I was bored. One of the stuffed animals I had liked was within my price range, a previously unpriced stuffed animal (tiger? lioness/mountain lion?) turned out to be out of my price range, others were still out of my price range, some which I liked but not enought to pay full retail value for (marked down, maybe) were within my price range, but more expensive than I wouod have bought them for. The shop kept coming up with stranger and stranger animals (a $1520 [yes, four digits] stuffe4d cartoon tiger made of expensive, soft, fuzzy materials to cheer up depressed people more quickly), and a lost fish (what appeared to be a live goldfish or clownfish swimming around a series of stone curtains and rock formtion without a tank of water or visible means of support), then there were some For Dummies books (on running bookstores, perhaps something to do with the bookstore that appeared next door, not like hastings or corner bookstore,but somewhere all glassy and expensive, llike the place at Mall of the Great Plains that changed management and looked like they were closing). While I was debating on whether to go to the bookstore, something made me think of how a girl I liked (IRL) was going to college there (not IRL), and I could uise transportation costs as an excuse to share an apartment with her if I decided to go to whicheve college was nearby. And there were those sleeping toy animal, the ones with the motor inside to make them breathe, and I was confused because I didn;t remember there being chuhuahuas in the line of bresathing stuffed animals that looked like that one did, until I notinced there was a stuffed sleeping cat upside-down nearby  (possibly retribution for my cat stealing the bed from my sister's stuffed mechanical dog when she first got one?) and the dog was Yoda, the dog Holly (my sister) had wanted from the animal shelter. At this point, it looked up at me with it's bugged-out eyes (bulbous bug-eyes, not faceted like a bug's eyes), I realised this was ridiculous, Holly wouldn;t hazve sent him ahead to the shop she intended to stop by if she wasn;t there, realized it was a dream, and woke up to Gargamel (my cat) plopping down into a reclining position directly in front of my face, and staring intently at me when he realised he'd ("accidentally") woken me up.

17 June, 2008 (afternoon-evening)
Partial semi-lucid. Met some people about having dreams, turns out they were nto like a group of pschologists whose trainign had been in dreams, but rather a group of individuals who had progressed through their individual studies of dreams to the point where they were (certifiaby sane, but) had a similar grip on reality as a former severe drug addict, like they were some sort of dream junkies, or strung out on insomnia or oversleep. Right as I decided to leave, I realised it was a dream, but didn;t do anything about it there. I could tell it was a dream but didn;t really do anything about it until I woke up as I left the gates.

18 June, 2008 (Wednesday, 1:00pm-1:20 pm)
Nonlucid. All I remember was talking to Dharma's and Greg's parents (from the show), and they get... in a tiff? all in a tizzy? Have a fuss, anyway, because they creatively misunderstood when I said you shouldn;t always leave your child with a profgessional caretaker, because you should feature greatly in their early life, and they took i to mean that I thought one should leave one's child alone whilst on espionage missions (???)

18 June, 2008 (Wednesdy, around 4:20pm)
I'm in the episoide of Scrubs where Turk and Carla get a hot nanny. Just as everyone stops arguing over which football game o watch so that Turk can actuivate the nannycam video, my phone rings IRL. I wake up and almost have a heart attack because the ring tone is set too loud.

24 June (Tuesday, previous to 2:10 am)
This guy's girlfriend is dead, and he's been dragged into this "conspiracy" trying to track downthe people who did it. I forgot some of the earlier details, because I ewas thinking after I woke up that this was an idea for a new food source or recipe or something, so I focusded on a flashback of him and his girlfriend where they were having a conversation in what appeared to be a kitchen/gardening shed (here was both a working stove and a stack of terra cotta clay pots in a room that on one side was a kitchenette, and on the other side was what appeared to be the inside of a door leading out of a large shed, and what do you know,m I focused on the omelette they were making, and not the conversation) The omelette involved spinach, some sort of cheese, and some sort of green herb, possibly crushed/shredded basil, or possibly oregano, or marijuana, maybe even cilantro, that would go well with certain types of cheese, and possibly something that looked almost but not quite like something that could have passed for real bacon bits, I can;t remember that part clearly any more). So, anyway, a good portion of the dream has passed, and I've been seeing from the camera's point of view, not a characters', and the girl (who was earlier revealed to the camera POV to be alive) finds the guy, tracks him down through the people he's working with to find the people who killed her (or, rather, faked her death). She catches up with him on a scuba mission (the purpose of which she didn;t know, and I don ;t remember), and she and the agents dive down to get him before he runsout of air, since maybe he lost his tank and had to swim back to the surface on one lungful of air? Well, she just gets to him before he passes out, and she drags him to the surface, whgere there are members of the, for lack of a better word, "spy" team and the detectives. I see that everyone aside from the two central characters is a celebrity (the detectives are detectives from television, like Shawn ad Lasseter from Psych,. and possibly a detective from Monk, and the secret angents are people on, like, mythbusters and another show from discovery channel or sci-fi [not ghost hunters], and possibly one other person in the same line of shows), and I realise it's a dream. Flashback to an earlier scene, the boyfriend's POV, he's on the scuba mission and thinks he's drowning, because as he passess out, he sees his "dead" girlfriend's face all blurry from "hallucinating" her as he died of oxygen deprivation (where she was actually blurry because of a flurry of bubbles and his inability to see straight to to oxygen deprivation). It was, chronologically, the most recent scene in which he was before the camera went back in time and started following the girlfriend's side of the story. I realise this was the other side of something I had seen before, from the boyfriend's point of view, (either earlier in the dream, oir possibly in scenes taken out of context from a film), and decided to review earlier scenes due to the fact that I now knew it was a dream. I did so, but forgot most of them when I woke up, due to the aforementioned confusion about the omelettew being the point of the dream. Note: THe cinematic effects may be a result of the unisual way my dreams sometiems seem scripted, like the ninja training mansion dream I posted aboutin another thread, but it's more likely a result of starting a cinematography and film criticism class today).

----------


## JET73L

If double-posting is a problem on dream journal threads, just go ahead and PM or post about it. I'd appreciate if you could PM with an explanation of how to circumvent this restriction, if it is a problem.

June 24-25, sometime between nine in the evening and six thirty in the morning. (Tues-Wed)
There's some sort of party at my house. All the scouts are there, and my dad (who's a truck driver, and hates parties, so this was unusual in itself), and someone who in the dream reality is the senator of missouri (or a senator for missouri), There's disgusting food, some sort of stew, and boiled spinach, and a big fluffy cake with tons of icing. I had one bowl of stew (small), tried a boiled spinach leaf (because it was duped in my bowl of stew before I could protest), and none of the cake (I hate most icing). I'm in charge of making sure the senator doesn;t gett bored enough to leave, and nobody bothrs him without his consent, but he's happy because he brought a puzzle book (fill-in by numbers- a sort of graphite/math intensive  version of paint by numbers, and some sort of word game) in case nobody felt they were important enough to chat with him (I wasn;t, but I was bored , so I did), and then as the party was over and the senator left, and the scouts started to all eleave, I went upstairs to use the restroom. Some loud music started, and I check3ed my rtoom, as that's where it seemed top be coming from, and the music then sounded like it wascoming from my mom's room, just down the hall, and my PS2 ande all the cords were missing, so I went to my mom's roomk to ask if she'd taken my PS2, but it wasn;t there, and the music was coming from further down the hall, at the bathroom, and I got mad because not only did she steal my PS2, she also left it in the sink in the most unsanitary room in the house by definition (Side note, my PS2 was mostly black, but it had a glossy dark blue metallic shine. Like Omega Prime in the movie poster last year. I found that odd, bu5t didn;t recognize it as a dreamsign.) I went back down to the garage, which had been opened to the drieveway and front lawn by the garage doors, for the party, and some kid went rushing past me out the door and down the street... On my bike. I started complaining to my dad, and to my mom if she was there at the moment. They hadn;t given him my bike without asking me (not to say they wouldn't have, if they didn;t happen to notice me riding it for as little as a week, DreamWorld or IRL), so I tried to figureout who he was. (I just remembered his name IRL is Matt, and he's actualy a friend of mine. He does go to scouts.) He had a bunch of stuff monogrammed with the name of Kyle, but I was pretty sure that wasn;t his really name. My parents were convinced he was long gone, but I decided to wait in case he came back to gloat. While waiting, I saw a sign for the Game Cube Game Boy Player, and for an attachment for the gamecube thato play N64 games, but it would never work on a real gamecube, because there was no port where it was designed to be plugged in. I was upset at the time, because I spent $30 bucks on a working N64, and an additional amount of money for replacement cords so it would work poroperly with the television I had. A car distracted me, peeling up and down the road, and we found that humorous, becasue they hadn;t known there was a cop car in  driveway up the street (at the corner of our cirrcle drive, hidden from view on either side by an tree and some sort of vehicle, respectively. The cop car pulled out of the driveway, and the yellow speeding obnoxious car panciked and bolted. It was some sort of old car, I thought at first it was a lamborghini thye first time it went by, but then it looked more like a '60s mustang on subsequent passes. After that, the kid who stole my back came back, apologised, returned my bike. I said I knew him, which I did, and his name wasn;t kyle. It was... jeee- jo- jeh- He replied "jeff," with an alliterative last name, and said that he'd actually like to catch up, maybe hang out as friends rather than bike-thief and victim, but it'll be a few months until he gets a girlfriend. THen he left, I was puzzled about his reasoning, got bored and started reclosing the garage doors, then the dream ended.I don;t know if I woke up directly after that, though, reasoning implies that I probably did, though after the drem had ended and started to fade.

----------


## Keitorin

> If double-posting is a problem on dream journal threads, just go ahead and PM or post about it. I'd appreciate if you could PM with an explanation of how to circumvent this restriction, if it is a problem.



Your DJ is all yours. You're allowed to post as much as you want whether anyone else comments or not. =D

*P.S.:* Love your L icon. :p

----------


## JET73L

Okay, thanks! (for both the information and for the compliment. Like the sig quote, by the way.)

26 June, 2008 (morning, until about 5:30)
I was in the fictional town of Dog River, Saskatchewan, from the show Corner Gas, and apparently trying again my skill at music composition. I was at either the co-op or corner gas, more likely Corner Gas, as people seemed to be assuming I was Brent, the owner of the eponymous gas station/convenience store, despite that I knew I was J.R. (though not that I was dreaming). Someone (probably Hank, the local buffoon, and Davis, the more immmature half of the Dog River PD) was complaining about the place being out of diet coke, while someone else (probably either Wanda, the snipey but knowledgeable employee, or Lacey, the owner of the cafe next door) was being patronizing towards Hank about it. Someone said an inane comment about bubble gum, beginning a conversation about what part of the bubble gum would be the mother as compared to the child. My point of view was that the gum base was analogous to the mother, and the flavor and sugar would be the child, since it was indistinguishable at first and recognized as gum rather than gum and sugared flavor chemicals, until the sugared flavor chemicals were separated from the gum. At this point, Emma (Brents's mom) walked in and saw that there was no Diet Coke. She stopped complaining as soon as she saw the sheet music on which I had been writing my bubble gum calculations, and assumed it was about her (because everyone was assuming I was Brent). She realized it was about bubble gum, and took offense. Over the next couple minutes I woke up, then used this chance to WILD. Instead of going fully into a dream, I never made it past SP and an idea playing in my head like a 4dimensional film, about how Lacey would go on to decide to spend the summer back in Toronto, taking summer classes at the university, someone (assuming Brent, who I was at the time) went to convince her to come back to Dog River, and several other charaters went along for the ride (Wanda, Hank, maybe a couple of others). Somewhere during the Toronto trip, I fully woke up, and realised I had been having such a vivid dream because I was incredibly ill. Dreams over.

----------


## JET73L

28 June, 2008 (saturday, around dawn)
So, I'm sort of half-waking up, and I start to go back to sleep when I realise that I'm dreaming that I;m at University in the 1890s. In the process of waking up enough to get out of bed, I forgot most of the dream, but I did remember the general idea. One of the professors was explaining some sort of conspiracy that was going on, and then was going to be murdered by nanobots for either being with or against the conspiracy. I run over to another building where what I think was some sort of pulse rifle disguised as an ornamental musket. I grab it off the wall, and then I forget what else happens until I finish waking up.

----------


## JET73L

29 June, 2008 (Sunday, previous to 6:20 AM)
I forget exactly what was going on, but I was someplace with a bunch of friends, and it opens into a warehouse, and there's an aisle of Dragon Ball Z or anime episodes and movies, and then later another room that has paintball supplies (including a sort of bazooka marker in the shape of those foam things some people use in the matches where you try to stick fight and knockthe other person off a beam, not the ones withthe foam wrapped around eack end but the ones with the three handles on each end that extend most of the way towards the middle, which rotates. I think the tank was stored in the back half of it, and you loaded the paintballs in one at a time, because they were the wrong size to work with a paint hopper). I left the paintball room, I forget why, and ended upgetting a call to look for my sister's pet rabbit (she wasn;t there, and we don;t own a rabbit). So, it was a really fat grey angora rabbit, and it was trying to gnaw on a metal bar. When I was back in the car getting a ride home, so I didn;t have to carry a giant rabbit through whichever city surrounds the disney park in california (Anaheim?). I mention the rabbit chewing on the metal bar, and say it's probably because of his teeth, so she decides that stale butter is the solution, and that will wear his teeth right down. As if feeding a rabbit globs of butter to wear down his teeth is anything at all like my idea of giving him a wooden rodent chew or a parrot chewtoy. So I also have to find another animal my sister lost that we don;t have IRL, and I was pretty ticked off about that. I forgot already what else happened, because [rant] my mom decided to tell me to call her as soon as I woke up, apparently simply so that she could chat and see what I had on my schedule for today, and crash arounbd pots and pans while talking on a staticky phone and tell me off of fbeing rude and not talking so she could hear, and then it was me being rude when I wouldn;t answer the phone becaus eshe was being blaming me because she was causing all the noise!Stupid stupid stupid! Her Fault! She should know better than to blame me for her nbot hearing me over noise she was causing and then tell me I don;t know proper phone etiquette. HYPOCRITE. [/rant]

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, July 3, between 6;30 and 8:00 am.
Well, the file in which I was tping this spontaneously closed becore I could copy and paste this, so this dream description may be choppy here and there. I was going to a really big video rental/bookstore (that I have been to in previous dreams, but I don;t recall it existing IRL.) I was going to the video rental/bookstore with my dad and his ex-girlfriend's daughter (she happened to be mad at me for the first part of the dream because I forgot to specify the past tense rather using a tense that could be past or present when referencing that she dressed like a goth, which she did in the past, but she took it to mean I was calling her a goth, though I made sure she knew I was talking about clothing and not attitude.) We get to the store, and it turns out they replaced 2/3 of the store with a toy departmjent (or rather, two distinct toy departments), which, to my chagrin and then my seething hatred for the store managers, not only reduced the book selections slightly, and the movie selections to a fraction of their original number, but also had small children running around the store with lightsabers. Yelling. At least they weren;t putting their greasy (not metaphorical, drooly little buggers) paws (metaphorical) on the books. The opera was playing over the PA system in which Ride of the Valkyries occurs, and I noticed during one of my frequent trips to the restroom (induced by vastr amountss of drinks from sonic and root beer) that they weren't playing all the bits of the opera in order, they were playing it in large chunks set in random and sometimes repeating order. I then woke up, for the second time this morning, because my pet cat was maowing in my face that he was hungry, because I had not refilled his foodbowl since yesterday (this is around 8:00am), oh poor, pitiful, foodless he. Also, I really did have to use the restroom, and soon, too, because I had drank most of a gallon of sweet tea last night between dinner and bedtime. SO It snapped me out of my lapse indream recall. I will try that again next time I lose dream recall several days in a row.

----------


## JET73L

6 July, 2008 (sunday, morning, within about 40 minutes of 7:30)
Adrian Monk, of the eponymous detective show, investigates a binary error in a funeral home's computer system. I don;t know what that had to do with uncovering clues behind a homicide, or what happened, and I think something occured previous to it, but I don;t really remember anything else. I had been watching Monk dvds last night, ending with the episode where the Cobra, a martial arts movie actor 6 years dead, was a suspect, so that may have been where the funeral home came from).

----------


## JET73L

7 July, probably around 9:00am (monday)
I finished with my first class, at an entirely unfamiliar university... There wqas a long break before the next class, so I went back to the house of my relatives, with whom I was staying... They have dogs, i don;t recall one of them being there, but I do remember two dogs (the usuakl number), one of them was one of their dogs, I don;t recall the other except for the fact that it was mo9st definitely not cissie... My uncle, another uncle, and someone else returned, they were... moving something... to? from? either to or from the gfarage... I offered help... somethig... supernatural... oh, I can;t remember the rest. I think i went hback to the university, to the library, and was followed by whatever the supernatural whatever was, or was tracked down by another, but I don;t recall if that was what actually happened in the dream. I knew something was weird (that I was going to a university in Kansas City, paranormal stuff happens to me all the time, which makes it hard to do reality checks), but didn;t realise it was a dream until more than a half hour aftr waking.

----------


## JET73L

[colr=green]Very... odd dream. not the content, but the manner in which the dream was perceived. I don;t remember much of the dream itself, but[/color] it was a series of still images, and I knew something about each one... a bit of knowledge, and sometimes I heard background voices or sounds for a series of stills. It seemed almost like some sort of psychic or DNI police briefing, though several minutes of real time, if not longer, especially when it ended with a woman ound in Buenos Ares in an advanceed state of decomposition, when she.. I sense screamsfrom people I assume are investigators. Each of the stills has the "corpse" in a slightly different position, in at least one image with blood dripping from the teeth. I feel sheer terror, and an urge to scream, but it's not my own. I think it's the pathologists. Dislike. (I dislike. I dislike this dream.) I'm still getting shivers, and it's not fro the fan sitting next to me. At least not mostly. I woke up before I could lear any more about what "happened." I think I actually forced myself to wake up. I know I didn;t want to see more... I hate empathy, (as opposed to sympathy, there's a major difference) even when it;s only in a dream.

July 13, between 10:00 and 11:20 am (sunday)
I can;t attempt a WBTB, because after my sister wakes me up by using an electric pencil sharpener 6 feet away (assuming that because half of a wall separates the living room, where I was sleeping, and the comupter room, where the chainsaw-pencil-sharpener was, I wouldn;t be disturbed), I'm too fatigued to stand up and walk to the computer to read LD articles for a WBTB. So I think about LD articles, and I suppose I end up being reminded of the "stolen" eucharist (google search Pharyngula: It's a frackin' cracker), whih explains one part of the dream. The fact that I read the entire archives of a webcomic drawn by someone who seems to like street fighter explains the other.
So, as for the dream, we (my immediate family, being myself, my mom, and my little sister) are eating at a fast food place (the inside of which was styled like burger king, but had more healthful food, and their breakfast muffins kept looking like squashed KFC biscuits when not looked at directly). A local bully (not IRL, but based on a bully who stole a cupcake in a flashback sequence in an episode of Monk) walks up and sits down across the table from me. Starts insulting my sister (directly, not at me), then when she doesn;t respond, he steals one of her breakfast muffin/KFC wafers. She starts whiniing, he starts insulting my beard (depsite his own distinct inability to cover more than 1/3 of his chin and sideburns), I ask him politely to stop insulting us and replace the muffin. He laughs, insults meagain (I don;lt recall how, I think he does something like calling me a wimp), tosses the half-eaten muffinwafer into the air so that it lands on my plate, and before the muffin has time to bounce off of my plate of wasted food and onto the floor, I've caught him my hissmug leather avoiator's jacket collar and tossed him about six feet to the other side of the area in which we were eating. A DOA-Street Fighter 3d-whatever style fight ensues, most of the attacks of which I could actually do, particularly if I lost some weight (though the ground-level momenmtum-based attacks would be harder), except for two things: I can not jump from the floor to head height (though I could vault that high), and I could not change my outfit into a different tekken-street fighter-DBZ uniform every three seconds in a fizzle of electricity. He once gets knocked into an empty garbage bin holder, jumps back out, so I figure I've got to toss him down one of the chutes where employees take out the garbage from the floor below. I fight him over to there, do so, fling him down into the chute, wait, he starts moving around but can;t get out. I start wondering why he had been emitting a bright backlight-style glow from whatever dis of his jacke t I was not facing, realize it's a dream, think that's a bad thing for some reason, and wake myself up before I can change my mind.

July 15 (Tuesday, morning)
I was Skeeve from RObert Aspirin's Myth books, during the Sabbatical arc, and unbeknowwst to be, I was being tracked , porbably for some sort of revenge, not merely sought out to teach someone magic or solve a problem. At the beginning of the dream Tananda was helping me learn a barrier spell, a more effective one than the usual shield spell because it could bounce back stronger opponents than I. I was practigcing against some sort of troll or an ogre with horns and fur, but I just realised it was more likely Chumley/Crunch (Tananda's brother) than a random magical being that just happened to be an asentient troll. Later it turned out I was being chases by some sort of shadow creature that could mocve as a shadow, could only damage you when it was about 10&#37; corporeal or more (having the top 10% of it risen from the shadow) and could only be damaged when it was 50% coirporeal or more, or was at least partly7 corporeal and you used a spell like the shield spell I had just been practicing. They remended me of the wolf skeletons from Castlevania: Lament of Innocence, but slightly less well-defined as wolf skeletons. The dream ut to the tracker, who was a female using some sort of magical bloodhounds that could tell wherever my feet had passed, then, because I had tried such avoidances as pulling myself along with or walking on on my hands without my feet touching the ground, and riding a bus, they switched to some sort of magic-seeking irish wolfhound or dire wolf. The dream cut back to me in the bus, which was similar to the Knight Bus in Harry Potter 3 in that the driver's was able to offer refreshments without the bus crashing. I chose the fresh-brewed sweet tea, and didn;t receive any. (this was the opposite of a dream I think happened about 3 days ago that I had forgotten this detail of before I could write it down, or it could've been last night, but I was on the same travelling bus anbd offered unsweet fresh-brewed tea and didn;t receive any. Realised it was the same as an earlier dream, but didn;t go lucid). I Forget what happened after that, because it just kept cutting back to the tracker until I was woken up.

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, July 16, 2008 (3 separate, but linked dreams)

Dream 1 (early morning, before 6:50)
I was at some sort of Medieval Times/Museum, not an actual mideival times but just a place that had different rooms and some sort of stadium. At the beginning of the first part of the tour, I had to use the restroom, so I did. After the first part of the tour, I went to the restroom again, but the restroom in the next area, a sort of arena. After the first part of the dream, I was awakened and realised I did have to use the restroom. I then tried to do a WBTB, which induced the next dream, though it was not lucid.

Dream 2 (mid-morning, between 7:20 and 9:45)
I was at some sort of Medieval Times/Museum, not an actual mideival times but just a place that had different rooms and some sort of stadium. At the beginning of the first part of the tour, I had to use the restroom, so I did. I realised I had been there previously. The next part of the night was some sort of bear-baiting arena (been here before...) with some sort of Don Quixote play. (The audience was served caramel apples) There was a hot girl who was "fighting" the bear, her chainmail and shirt and her skirt/poofy pants/whatever were ripped in the fight, with some exposure that would normally only be allowed in... well, in establishments that also allowed humans to fight live brown bears. I feel I need to use the restroom, so I do (been here before, too! I think it was a cue that I'd dreamed this before, following my earlier footsteps), and find out that something is in the flowers and/or caramel apples that reacts with pheromones or other chemicals in femal humans' sweat that then act like pheremones or madness-inducing whatever to the bear. I think I heard about this earlier this night, then I think about the Deja Vu too much and wake up). I'm still sleepy, so I try to MILD, but am too sleepy to talk out loud. I think it worked anyway.

Dream 3 (late morning, between )
involved the girl from earlier with the chainmail vest and the clothes torn from fighting the bear. Almost involved sex, but not quite. Did involve trying to figure out what was going on in the first two bits of the dream (with some excellent fanservice from my lovely, half-clothed assistant). Woke up before I could uncover anything (an intentional double entendre), and just in time, because I had 5 minutes to get up and dressed before I was picked up to go to class.

----------


## JET73L

17 July 2008 (Wednesday, previous to 9:35 am)
This bit of the dream was preceded by some sort of cool, hours-long (dreamtime) dream with a place with a faux old-west facade. I can;t remember most of what happened then. For some reason we (me, my mom, and my aunt and uncle) were up in the city (long drive for us, but they live there), some rich person we happened to know had become indebted to us, and for some reason we had been at a place at which one could buy candy snails (like a push pop, but with a snail-shell shaped container). We were supposed to be riding back on motorcycles (2 of them, my mom's nto driven a moorcycle in years and I've nto driven a 2-wheeled vehicle more than a dirtbike), and I was given some sort of lantern that was supposed to change color based on my state of being. I thought that was stupid, and it had to be some sort of "security blanket" logic. (it was changing color, but not having anything to do with me.) I have to use the restroom, and apparently we don;t have enough time (although I will be able to use the restroom when they refill the motorcycles with gas partway b ack to town). THen,, it turns out that mom and probably whoever had been driving the motorcycle she was riding got to ride in a car. This ticked my off, I still had to fnid a restroom, so (despite that I didn;t know this was a dream), I woke up, since there was a restroom about 20 feet away, down the hall from where I was sleeping. (I think this has been because of the immense volumes of gatorade I have been drinking recently, to absorb the potassium and B-1 that I've apparently been deficient in).

----------


## JET73L

Friday, July 18, 2008 (morning, between 3:30 and 8)
I had two dreams, I'll type ou the first and try to remember the second. I was living in a housetht was alternately the size of my old house (think two large and one medium mobile homes arranged in a rectangle) and the size of a house that, in a dream, I once subconsciously assembled for some 10-14 people, spaciously (including a furninshed subbasement). For a science fair project (one of those ones where you get scholarships if you make something useful enough, despite that I seemed to have been years younger than I am now) I was trying to set up a chemical-powered cart that was not powered by the rapid oxidation of a traditional fossil fuel (it didn;t have to be efficient, it just had to run). I can;t rememebr which chemicals I used, but when you added alka-seltzer, it fizzed surprisingly and made the rest of the combination useless. I was askingaround to see if anyone had any small engines or engine parts, like from a dirtbike or a tiny, non-road worthy car, and got a surprising number of responses. Later, at school, I was talking with a friend (thingsmay have happened between that part of the dream and this part of the dream, but I don;t recall them in the least), and another friend walked up boasting of his red, shiny jacket that was 4 sizes too big for him (It was comically, but not exaggeratedly, too big, I can;t judge clothing sizes), and trailed behind him for maybe 6 feet, possibly more. I can;t judge distances or measurements, and this was years ago when I was still short). He was really proud of it because it had something to do with the Dukes of Hazzard. We see a girl who had decided she had a crush on me (I think I saved her from some sort of humiliation or injury assumed to be fatal {like severely scraped and bleeding skin from fallin off a playground climber} earlier in the dream, or in an earlier dream that I don't remember). She and her mom were waiting on a car (I assume their car), and one of us decided there was some sort of dimensional continuity error on the opposite side of the car. If we ran through it enough times, it would change the universe, not much, but possibly in a noticeable way. So we did so, running around the car each time, and after 5-8 times running through the "continuity error," the other kid, with the jacket, disappeared. We saw him over at the edge of the parking lot (the door of the school opened from the exit of the Bi-Lo Market, which has a parking lot on the edge of a small cliff). There was a kid who had the same hair and jacket and looked about the same height, facing away from the parking lot, over the edge of th3e cliff. The othr kid wanted to go see, and the fgirl folowed along, but I could tell it wasn;t going to be the friend with the jacket, no matter how much it looked like him now. We walked up, the other friend tapped on the jacket kid's shoulder, and instead of turning around and greeting us, he sort of slumped facing us halfway. It was an older kid (the jacket friend was tall for his age, this kid was short, so they were the same height) who worked for the store who had taken a smoke break and died standing up, apparently several hours earlier. Everyone panicked, we started to go elsewhere, and something about the continuity error allowed me to realize that the girl's mom now worked as some sort of supermodel, and was far more attractive in this reality than the original. We left, the girl was convinced that I was some sort of creepy psychic who could travel through dimensions, and decided she wasn;t going to stalk me until I married her anymore. (she stayed with us, though, so either she developed an abnormal attraction for the other friend, or she wasn;t spooked enough to break all contact). We went to work on the cart from earlier, and I kind of dozed off into wakefullness. my mom was messing with stuff in the kitchen, but I had put up a sign reminding peope to keep quite while i was trying to sleep in the living room, so with the  exception of one accident, there was little enough noise for me to go back to sleep after a couple of minutes (or less, I can;t judge time even when awake).  As for the second dream, it had a little bit to do with he first dream, but I remembernothing of what happened. THis space is saved for if I do remember later today.

----------


## JET73L

July 19, 2008 (Saturday, previous to 9:34)
Keyword: Heist Frame With Dethmetal Garfunkel
I'm not goiing to be able to type out much of the dream, since I don;t remember much, and I'm in a hurry. I was randomly framed with circumstantial evidence that implied I was almost dsefinitely one of the two people who stole a car and robbed a bank, possibly killing 4 people plus pedestrians in the getaway car lane. I pieced that together half by my attentiveness and half by guesswork, because they wouldn't actually tell me what happened in its entirety. They were just happy to have a suspect for the case that the clues actually pointed to. SO, I was stuch in some sort of jail with 1-person cells, possibly death row. It must have been one of those posh jails where they send rich and famous people in the movies, because I was allowed a laptop computer with internet access (I don;t recall a power cord or a wall outlet, so that may be why). I tried to search for possible clues and suspects for the case through research and computer simulations, and found the myspace page of someone who was into both Simon and Garfunkel and new wave heavy metal. The themes for the dream because Mrs. Robinson and Hear, and for the depressing part of the dream where I couldn;t find any more clues or suspects that hadn;t been cleared, Scarborough Fair. THere may have been a little ELO there, but if it was, I was humming it to myself before I got the computer. So, I hear a knock on the cell door, and I wake up because my mom is knocking on my bedroom door (switched from the living room because I wrenched something that was getting worse sleeping on the floorcouch), and telling me that I have to get up because it's already 9:30 and we have to leave earlier than usual if we're going to the city after the library.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, July 20, 2008 (previous to, maybe, 10:30, I forgot to check the time when I woke up)
Keyword: THe Loch Ness Whatevertheheckitwas
I Thought I hadn't had a dream close enough to waking to remember, aside from having the idea while I was half awake that my sister had pretended to have a dinosaur that she won from one of those scooter games in P.E./Gym, then thinking about a computer program, maybe an MMO where each player has their own dinosaur, and I had some sort of reddish-purple (red back, neck, and head, purplish-blue underbelly and legs) longnecked dinosar with a head plate similar to one of those small species of triceratops with only the nose horn, but smaller and folded over the crest of the skull. At least by the appearance of the dinosaur in the game, if not earlier, I had been able to tell that I was very definitely awake. I tried going back to sleep and seeing if I could enter the game, but I couldn;t (go to sleep). I tried a reality check against my broken tooth, then by reading the summary on the back of an LD book I was reading, and came up with a page of perfectly legible non-gibberish. I opened the book to the bookmarked page, and started reading the next segent of the chapter on people being unable to control their dreams properly after a reality check. I started thi9nking about what may have led to the thought as I was waking up, and then realized... I had just had a lucid dream! It was just like a movie, with all the cuts and plot and everything, only the soundtrack was mostly missing, except in the bits where was playing background music in my head, like I sometimes do when awake. I was in some sort of marine research laboratory, a combination of early 20th century people and mid 21st century technology (on a conservative estimate of how future tech will progress), and we were searching for the Loch Ness Monster, or a similar creature somewhere in or near south america, based on a comment made by one of the researchers at the end of the dream. I was in control of the tech, ut eventualy I found the monster (which was kind of cartoony, and had a sort of amphibious questing-beast look to it) on one of my breaks, where I went outside the labadn sat by the lake. I jumped up, scared, and fell right back down. We did't know whatthe monster ate, it's assumedly fish, possibly plants, possibly anything that movs and all it has access to is fish, and I closed my eyes waiting for it to either bite me in half or accidentlly crush me prodding at me with its nose/muzzle/the front of its face. It managed not to, and I assume I went back to the lab, because I was trying to tell the professors (two of them, think Orville and Wilbur Wrong, not their names buyt the impression they gave) that I had found the monster. They didn;t believe me without recorded proof, and decided that I was temporarily off tyhe project or something. I still seemed to have access to the technology, so they may have just been the type of person to fire people 4 or 5 times a day without actually firing them. I was wsearching for themonster, and eventually found it on the scanner screen. It was heading right toward the lab, and then it climbed through the top of the wall partition where thescanner was (becaus ethe back part of the scanner was underwater, so they decided to put the screen on the opposite side of the wall, so that it would look like a giant, sonar-powered window. That if it rained more than a few inches, the screen would get wet and short out. Not bright. So, I was still scared of the monster, but not petrified, and two other researchers (a male who, now that I think of it, was actually a non-cartoon version of Amir from Questionable Content, one of my character's friends, and a female with sort of tangly blond hair in a ponytail, glasses, and knaki safari-looking outfit, possible love interest for my character), saw the monster, and were far more enthused than I. We tried to guide it into a holding tank, a six-foot high aquarium tank with similar conditions to the lake, and did. I went to tell the Brothers Wrong about the monster, but I overheard their telephone conversation with PT Barnum about their fee for the monster, once they caught it. THey were planning on catching the monster as a carnival exhibit from the greatest humbug artist on earth, rather than to study it for science! I rushed back to the lab, told the others, and they helped me hide the monster. THey werre actualy wrrried because it had meen making some coughing sounds since it had gotten into the laboratory, and possibly it needed to be in the lake a certain  percentage of the time or it couldn;t breathe properly (it had gotten out of the holding tank, since it was meant to keep it alive, not keep it contained). We spent the next couple of hours plot-time hiding the monster from the two guys in charge (though it was only a couple of minutes film-time, or rather dream-time), and finally made it to the lake. They had been expecting us, though, and captured the monster in a net under some sort of gyrocopter, with four rotating wings. Basically, a helicopter, but designed in the 60s and bult in 1890. They brought it back, dumped it in the holding tank, put the building on lockdown. We had managed to get back to the3 viewing laboratory, so we were able to get the monster out of the holding takn and try and get it over the wall back into the lake. It wasn't holding up troo well, and seemed to be gagging, and halfchoking. Its jaw unhinged, and it wasn;t a respiratory problem, it was what appeared to be a gigantic cracked bubblegum ball caught on its back teeth on one side. Like a bubblegum ball you might get from one of those coin-operated machines, only a foot anfd a half wide, and painted like a cross between a Super Mario Koopa and one of the camo-coloured eggs Mario sometimes throws. It took a couple of minutes, and eventually we pried off part of the surface of whatever it was before we got it out. It turned out it wasn;t a foreign object that it had tried to eat in too big a bite, it was an egg, about 2/3 the size of an ostrich egg, coated in thick layers of dried but pliable mucus. THe creature itself was dying, but it was because of the egg. EIther they reproduced asexually, or there were others still in the lake. Either way, PT Barnum would just get a rotting corpse tha looked it it was made from some large animals and fish tails stitched together and left in the water to congeal into one piece, no matter how we tried to save the monmster, but they would contiunue to survive as long as we kept the egg safe until it hatched and we got it back to the lake. I don;t know what happenbed to Amir, but the female and I were walking away from the viewing lavboratory into a high-ceilinged glass and metal lobby fillwe dwith ferns and palms, and she mentioned "first the island, now this. Life always does find a way." At which point I was confused, because she seemed to think Jurassic park was not only real, but had just occured. I started to point this out, then realised that not only was the lobby an exact replica of the lobby on Jurassic Park, ior the same, but that she either looked identical to Dr. Sattler from the film, or was Dr. Sattler from the film. I started to think about that, but the movie/dream faded into being awake before I could do a reality check. THen came the waking up, the idea of my sister thinking she'd won a dinosaur at school, so on and so forth.

----------


## JET73L

Monday, July 21, 2008. Morning.
Keyword: Fragments1: RPGMaker3
Not much. I didn;t really get any sleep more than a few minutes at a time, the longest was 1/2 hour, so all I got were fragmented thoughts from as I was falling asleep that seemed like bits of dreams when I woke up. Mostly it was RPGMaker 3 ideas. A few Elvis and GameStop's Friendly Demonic Warrior references were mixed in.

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, July 23, 2008 (previous to 8:14am)
Keyword:The Cat Escape (like the Great Escape. Not one of my best titles, but I'm going for identifiable keywords here, they don;t have to be good)
I used the Cell-Phone Alarm Induced Lucid Dream technique, where I set the alarm on silent and hold it in my hand while I go to sleep. I'm pretty sure it worked at least once this morning, possibly wen off long enough to trigger multiple lucids that I simply don;t remember.
I have two cats (a grey male tigerstripe named Gargamel and a female calico named Tia), but in the dream I also had one of those longhaired ones with the thick fur and the wide face (Not a persian, bt one of those cats from Great Britain or New England). I forget what his name was, but he had fur that made him lok like a giant hedgehog when he got wet. Somehow, all three cats managed to get outside at the same time, despite the fact that Gargamel is the only one who really tries any more, and he just wanders around the garage, or latches onto the screen door at the back of the house until we let him back in). I think Holly left the doors open, from the garage to the house and from outside to the garage. I managed to get Gargamel inside, but when I caught Tia (miraculously without having my arms slashed to ribbons), no one would help me with the door, so Gargamel got back out. I managed top catch him again, an hand him off to Holly, and instead of having Mom help her get him insidce the inner garage door (since we use the garage as a sort of Cat Airlock), she decides to stand at the front door, holding him up by his armpits. I yell at her for holding him like that, and then  for not following directions in a situation that she caused and I'm in charge of, and she just yells back in her fake-stupid, stubborn way that she's holding him until I get the third cat. Mom says it'l be impossible to find him if his fur is dry, which is fortunate because he's rolling around in a puddle a couple dozen feet down the street. He dives under the water, which is less than a couple inches deep, and his breed is one of the larger cat breeds, so I find it odd until I remember or remind myself that I'm dreaming. I go and get him, take him inside, get fed up with this and instead of going somewhere cool, i wake up. My dream self isn;t very imaginative at things to do in lucid dreams.
PS: I may not have been lucid for part of the middle of the dream. I think I was lucid at the betginning, and O know I was lucid at the end, but I don;t recall if I was in the middle or not, or when I lost lucidity if i did, so I just coded the entire dream lucid.

----------


## JET73L

July 25, 2008
Keyword: Sci-Fi Girlfriend
So, I had been going out with this really cute/hot girl, who had no goals and few people skills, but because she was incredibly smart and incredibly hot that despite the fact that she had a narcissus complex, people would still try to go out with her, sometimes as a test to prove their worth, sometimes because she was so freaking good looking. This dream occured in a world where a lot of people were born with ornamental animal genes, Using the most interesting, beneficial, or attractive-if-on-a-human details of one or possibly two animals. She was a shrimp (contained shrimp genes. She wasn;t short.) I have no idea what the genome's purpose was, it may have been her skin, like, glossiness, or perhaps she hadn;t previously used commercial dyes to activate greenish streaks in her skin, but rather now used commercial dyes to cover them. So, I was dating her, and aside from our personalities, we actually liked each other. She was a complete... textbook case of megalomania, and I'm pretty sure that she found me dull, aside from the facts that I was one of the few people who could keep up with her mentally, and just psycho enough to be fun. I have been trying to remember what happened in the story, aside from eating at a seafood/italian restaurant and ordering meals with shrimp in (several of which were dyed unusual colours such as purple or green, this future was obsessed with recolorijg things in unnatural ways even more than our present), people constantly tryng to tell me anecdotes about how crazy she was, or how she dumped them, and something, I don;t know what, but something to do with a boxcar. on a train. A moving train. IO really wish I could remember what happened.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, July 26, 2008 (previous to 9:30 am)
Keyword:Hate waking up
Really long dream, I don;t remember much of it. I and my sister were staying with my dad, who transports stuff for a living and isn;t in town much. Several times, we had to go back to the house, and finally we had to go back again to fix the lawn mower. by this time it was the middle of the night, so I got fed up and ended up taking Dad's truck back to the house.I forgot why we were there again, assumed it was to rewrite some notes, and the truck moved away from the front of the house, indicating that dad had retrned. (note: I could see the truck clearly through the window, there were no branches in the way, so I should have realized that it was a dream, becase trees don;t just disappear.. at least not in my neighborhood, without several days or more of workers with incredibly loud and annoying chainsaws chopping it down and hacking it up.) I went out to explain that I had forgotten where the notes were, but the truck was completely gone, not just on the oppposite side of the driveway, and his ex-girlfriend's minivan was in the driveway. Turns out Holly was supposed to be fixing the lawn mower after taking out several bolts and forgetting where she left some of them when she tried to put it back together. I followed them back to the garage, breaking into a sprint like I occasionally do when I'm trying to keep up with someone, but I misjudged the distance, and to avoid putting my foot or shoulder through the glass, I tripped myself, used my hands to catch the cement by friction, instead of causing painful scrapes, it just felt like a scraped knee on my palms, and bashing my leg ito the ground. Better than a lacerated vein or artery (achilles, jugular, or carotid). About this time I woke up. However, earlier in the dream, there was some sort of festival or something that was arranged oddly similar to the main street and area directly into the park from there at disney world. or land. whichever is in california. anyway, I don;t remember any of the intervening dream, but it was a really really long dream. i barely remembered the bit about the carnival or festival (possibly a street at renfest) until I'd already started typing.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, July 27, 2008
Keyword: Stupid FAa Regulations
Okay, it was a really awesome nonlucid dream that I almost completely forgot in the last 15 seconsd, but this is what I  remembr. It was something to do with Rose and the Tenth Doctor, fom Dotor WHo, and something to do with ... Oh, I don;t recall. It was pretty much a non-lucid runthrough of arandom items from my lucid checklist, which either I couldn;t check off because I was not lucid, or I couldn;t check off becaus I no longer remember them. Anyway, I had come here to the computer, started typing, got the whole thing typed out, and woke up. Gaaah, I scream silently aout false awakenings! If I'd proofread, and not just typed watching the keyboard with intent to proofread if I forgot the end of the sentence, or made an obvious spelling error, I could have noticed that the words I had just typed were complete gibberish. (At least the image I hve now is gibbeish. the last clear image I have since collapsing into bed last night and waking up and screaming silently inside my skull is this notepad file with a block of gibberish just below a few lines of gibberish and another block of gibberish. As soon as i woke up (the second time) I did an RC, and the type is staying solid on the co0mputer screen and not becoming nonsense words when I;m not looking. By the way, I greyd out the whole paragraph, partly because of the false awakening so that you might experience even a fraction of the frustration I felt when I realized I had already forgotten most of my dream and now had no typed record from which to work, (also hy the keyword. See how the esecond a is lowercase? not a typo) until the next time I say woke up, partly so it wouldn;t ruin the ending if you read these for suspense or entertainment.

----------


## JET73L

Monday, July 28, previous to 10:55 am
Keyword: Secret Agent Man
I was going to a mafia leader's manson (to which I had been before) to convince him to release a tiger cub to a wildlife refuge center, or at least to someplace like Turpentine Creek Wildlife Refuge to be kept in a humane environment f it had already been deoprogrammed out of being able to survive in the wild. Its mother had lived at his mansion her entire life, and died there, and I didn;t want the cub to be so miserable. After politely and incredibly subtly reminding him that he owed me, and that b y protocol we had to at least pretend to be friendly (he may or may not have been pretending to be jolly, but he was probably pretending to be nice). I eventually excused myself to the restroom to do somke snooping, I went to the one that was originally hidden behind a cabuet containing a giant chess board or dartboard or something, but it was gone and it looked like a roulette wheel had taken its place then been removed. The area behind the cabinet was blocked off, and possiobly gone, so I spent time trying to find the new restroom to imply that I had not, in fact been snooping. Probably the dude's intent. My mom, who also worked for the agency because she used to be an associate of the mafia guy, as here and came back to the area I was in, with the cabinet and a bunch of other cool stiuff like obne of those miniaturized cars, or some sort of miniature work of art. She told me it looked like he was dead, or dying, or had a heart attack or something. I rushed out, expecting a heart attack, because he was at genetic and chemical/emotional risk (I don;t think he was out of shape, even though he looked it), or some sort of embolism (of which his family had a history). It turned out to be an ocular hemmhorage, visually aparrent to be a cerebral embolism but not typically deadly, and it had shocked him into wanting to give back the tiger cub, sbecause of some long rambling anecdote about when his brother had died, and how he was really being selfish right now an thinking about his own mortality and next to none of this chancge of heart is at all for the sake of the tiger cub (yeah, right). After that, I had another guy to take out, a superrich, assumedly smart little kid whose trademark was candy. I pulled up to his mansion, athe gates opened with him standing there, and his two goons stepped out from the sides of the gate and opened fire with a pair of automatic bubblegum bazookas. Really big air guns modified to shoot soft bubblegum pellets art a rate and speed fast enough to stick an intruder in place with no less than one hit, and no more than 3. I ducked behind the car (it could have been a black caddilac or a limo, it doesn;t seem long wenough to have been a limo). As soon as the first guy had to reload, I doodged around him, grabbed the second guy's gun and aimed it at their boss, and he had to stop shooting, because if he tried to pull it out of my hands the barrel and possibly the bit that stopes the gum from shooting everywhere would break, ande it hadn't been tested what would happen  under those conditions. The kid gives up, though I don;t recall why he was wanted by the police, or what MI6/CIA/FBI/MIB/WHoever I worked for wanted him to do. Scene cut and I'm back at a house with my mom and sister debating on what to watch. What's on next is Jafar, the "original (sci-fi or ABCFamily) aladdin movie, but it was really the sequel" (mom's words), Where it was mostly live action with some computer editing to make the actors look more like the cartoon characters, but really they just ended up making it look like Jafar was CGI with no lips. Mom wanted to continue watching food network (continuity error: she suddenly had been watching food networek the whole time), but I had already promised Holly I'd check if Corner Gas was a new episode. It wasn;t even on, it was still scrubs, so I switched it back to Food Network. Later I woke up, after not paying attention to the show for a few minutes.

----------


## JET73L

1st August 2008 (Friday, the day after summer semester ended, before a couple minutes after six A.M.)
Keyword: Girl with Flash Drive
And to think I nearly scrapped the dream fragment when I started forgetting about the girl and the memory drive. I had woken up with at least a fragment, but all I could remembr was a girl (dark hair, no other details) holding a flash drive, and I even started forgetting that. I rolled over, realized I could be dreaming, and I thought I was. So I either woke up, or thought I woke up after a pretty hallucinatory pos-waking experience (I'm pretty sure I'm awake now, I;ve done loads of reality checks). So, anyway, after I either woke up, or daydreamed that I woke up, I suddenly started remembering all sorts of things about the dream. I was at the university (which suddenly had developed a dress code. Dark blue blazers or faux work-chic suits for males, tartan skirt and  monochrome sweatervest for females), the girl with the USB thumb drive was my girlfriend, and the four people or so including us were either several oir all of the members of a Cacophony Club that I waqs the founder and chairman of. I don;t recall what we had been discussing, I highly doubt it would be even a silly, almost completely harmless program in the flash drive, more likely plans for the next stunt (perhaps assignments, or locations and diagrams of the campus-wide chalk drawings I'm planning to gather a bunch of people up for and cover as many of the sidewalks as possible with a particular, non-obscene theme). The two or more other members left (this was a 20-second meeting on a generally u used ramp into the union building), I kissed her and handed off the final flash drive, making sure she knew  the assignments (at least the assignments she was responsible for, possibly she was my successor for this project if anything happened that I was detained or otherwise unable o oversee it). She did, we walked away, and by then I think I had woken up. I could only remember a little bit about what had just happened (An image of a girl I was deeply attracted to but still don;t recall from real life holding a USB flash drive, an image of the fountains near the ramp, a sense of efficient Mission Under Control feeling), and eventually decided I should try to remember as much of that as possible, since I'd already forgotten the fountains and mission under control feeling. I started to lose even that, decided I should _very_ carefully get to the computer and type this up, when I thoguht I might be dreaming. I press my tongue against my tooth; I can feel sharpness, but no pain. I try to do the finger-through-hand technique (which I haven;t had a chance to try before while dreaming). I waggled my fingers trying to get my hands to pass through each other, but I couldn;t even move my arms. However, my fingers did pass through my mattress, and onj the other hand may have passed through ,my blanket and leg. I decided that I must be dreaming, decided to fly up through my blanket so that I would be hovering above my bed, and promptly woke up before I could do anything more than focus on  pushing my bed and the floor down away from me with my mind. Fortunately, my waking self remembered the dream with far more successs than my false awakened self.

(PS: I've decided to see how adding the keywords as the post name turns out, separated probably by a comma if I have more than one dream in a night.)

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, August 3, 2008 (early morning)
Keyword: Tuff's Foodbowl
I was up at the city yesterday for a barbecue festival (which I correctly expected to be terrible in this heat), and unexpectedly ended up staying at my aunt and uncle's house, without my emergency contact cases and optical solution. I was sleeping on a couch in the basement, and at several points found myself trying to read and wandering around the floor to pass the time. I almost tripped over their cat, Tuff's, foodbowl, and later  I looked over and as surprised to see that instead of a food bowl, there was a stack of boxes containing old toys and books. I realized I had been dreaming, which was odd because i had been reading then without any problem with inconsistencies between the words and sentences (although this explained why the story suddenly changed from one of the characters havign accepted the offer of joining with the morrigan, to him having been pulled through a mirror).

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, August 7, 2008 (previous to 6:05 A.M.)
Keyword: School- Cliff's Notes version 
Really really long dream. At first I was at school (several schools, started at mid-october and though the course o what I think was a single day the day eventually worked its wy to bing the last day of school). Then some other stuf happened, and I eventuially was a secret agent again, this time investigating som sort of dating system that may have been a scam or a front.

I really need to find some way to keep my cat from waking me up. If I shut him out of my room, he attacks my door oudly until I'm up, and if he's in my room, he tackles my face or side whenever he decides his food is stale. I'm having some really awesome dreams lately, bu it;s useless if my recall keeps getting destroyed.

Thursday, August 7, 2008 (previous to 10:05 A.M.)
Keyword: On THe Road (Yet) Again
I was standing in the entrance to my closet, looking for a pair of jeans, when I saw my arm (dreaming symbol and hotkey panel drawn on in Sharpie), and remembered to RC. I tapped my arm (on or next to the back of my wrist, where the dreaming symbol was located), and checked my tongue against my broken tooth. I didn;t feel any pain, and there was no (sudden) realization I was dreaming, but I heard a sort of _vwoop vwoop vwoop_ sound as I tapped my arm. I wondered if that sound meant I was dreaming, and continued to check against my tooth. Suddenly, I remembered that I had heard that sound before- It was the sound a TARDIS makes when appearing or departing. I realised I must have hit the symbol _next to_ the dreaming key, for travel (A police call box, or rather a time and relative dimensions in space device disguised as a police call box!). I started to turn,. but decided not to, incase I didn;t see it and forggot I was dreaming. I closed my eyes, and to my left (I/m facing east, with my bed to the north and the closet to the south) I see a sort of glowing orangey-gold sort of timevortex-looking glowy-particley-"timey" stuff. Keeping my eyes closed, I jump towards my bed (no frame or footrest, just a stack of matresses, so no chace opf bashing myself on a bedpost), and land, not on my bed or in the TARDIS, but just inside a diner in what may be a desert or just barren flatlands in the middle of nowhere. My consciousness even pulls back and up out of the restaurant... no, no more than a diner, for an establishing shot (leaving my animated dream self inside for a couple of seconds before my mind takes over it again). All sorts of cool stuff happens (the place is selling a rack of some sort of candy that I had previously seen only in a dream I had where I was stuck for part of it in a "dude ranch" or whatever those blasted "out-of shape middle-age guys pretend to be cowboys without actually working" camps are called. Eventually, and I don;t remember more than a few fragments after this, someone shows up in an RV (my family?), my sister get in a fight with me (in the RV) over a packet of the candy I hadn;t bought (also hadn;t stolen, either from the store or someone else, I just had it for some reason. Never ate the packet of candy from when I was stuck in the horse ranch n the desert in the earlier dream, so that may have been where I got it, because I did buy a packet of the candies then), we may have evwentually ended up in  northern Illinois, or Idaho, or some state starting with an I that may or may not have had mfields of potatoes. Eventually, I end up (possibly a different dream, but it seems at least tenuously connected by series of near-random events) as part of some sort of athletic thing back in my home town, probably football or swimming. I decide that I'm tired of having to go to the hostpital and shell out minimum $200 to see if I've got a broken arm, so I decide to set up an x-ray mchine of my own, a floating x-ray machine. Not a metaphor, or a reference to how the pics are taken. Literally floating. On the pool in the campus multipurpose building. Eventually, I think sometime after I take an x-ray of my entire head and upper body, I wake up. It all goes a bit fuzzy after that, and not like earlier from when I can only remember bits and pieces of what now seems almost like a montage (complete with badly edited music, I want to say Kenny Chesney but that's not right, for one thing it sounded more like an unsuccessful imitation of Willie Nelson's _On the Road Again_- for another, I've never actually heard a Kenny Chesney song identified as such), it seems more like i had been knocked half-unconscious (or more) when the x-ray, i don;t know... misfired or something.

(unrelated bit of nonsense I just realised: THe term LoL in 1337 sp34k is 5 in binary)

----------


## JET73L

Friday, August 8, 2008 (previous to 8:05 A.M.)
Keyword: Theater=Dimensional gates
Themes: Doctor Who, previous dreams, nonexistent book series
Odd. I just had another dream that was incrediblt similar to a dream I had a long time ago. THe odd thing was, I knew it was a dream, but I didn;t know I was dreaming it. Very hard to explain. So, anyway, [color=????]I was following the story of The Tenth Doctor (doctor who), either as he and a small girl or as an omniscient... sort invisible movie or television camera. They were at this place (all big hallways, decorated swith rushed cement and marine life posters, and large circular areas at the hallway intersections with plants or empty space in the middle) that I keep thinking is SeaWorld or some sort of imitation Science CCity, but with a much higher ratio of science to city. I may have been myself while exploring this place, rather than the invisible self that could teleport making an effect similar to a scene cut. THey were seeing films at a large theater there, and they each had something odd happen to them where they entered some other sort of world. (another odd thing, I don;t know if it was both of them because the Doctor didn;t try to leave before the film was over, but ewhen the girl left to the theater atrium and reentered the screening room, she was met with a lot of hosility and even the therat of a fight from people who had previously been rather civil theater employees.) The girl was in a world with a dog from a series of books I'm pretty sure I've onlt seen in the previous dream (oddly, the series list in the3 front of the book was only 2-3 books long, and I had a copy of the second book. Now I had a copy of the first book, and it was part of an 8-11 book series, depending if you count the 3-4 book specials as part of the series.) I know the human boy is going to betray her, since he worked with the enemy the whole time, and the dog's going to sacrifice himself (probably not to death, but back into the clutches of the people who want to study him) to let the girl go free. So I go to see what the Doctor's doing. He is in some realm where time passes at a much quicker rate than it does in our world (during a 124-minute film, he was able to be gone for days, maybe weeks). I don;t remember much of the world he was in right now, but he was in a stretcher (like in an ambulance) but not injured, and one of the most common species were wild frogs that secreted large amounts of a liquid unusually similar to cow's milk. Back in the girl's scenario, she's trapped in some sort of artificial stream made out of what seems like a lot of large heating/cooling ducts. It's riddled with traps, she's not supposed to be able to survive it, but I think the dog saves her. I go back to the Doctor's world, and I foerget what he had been doing. I know it took him a really long time. I think there was a store similar to a Target or a... Coat Factory whatever, in at least one of their realms, but that may have been in a dream I had earlier tonight. So, he girl exits her theater (having to climb up a sort of airplane escape chute/inflatable carnival climber to get back before the human catches her (he's not really trying, I'm pretrty sure he's ketting her escape the... organization that was after the dog and wanted him to get rid of her. She makes her way toithe front entrance of the theater, which is still in the place with the big open rounded brushed-cement hallways with the plants and the science and sea life posters. He's tellingthe story of what had happened to himto a bunch of people. He finishes, they leave, she asks if that's true because it was only a 124-minute movie, he mentions that different worlds not in the same universe can pass at different rates of time. He starts to say something else, more upbeat (imagine "So, anyway, why don;t we go get some ice cream?" in that voice he has when trying to change the subject, but without those words) and[/color] I wake up. The really odd thing about this is, I didn;t even know I was dreaming. I knew full well it was a dream, and even noticed discrepancies between this dream and the one I had a while back, but I didnlt realise I was actually dreaming it at the time. I thought I was running through my memories of it, semi-conscious.

----------


## JET73L

All dreams this post between 8:00 P.M. on Saturday, August 9, 2008, and 6:40 A.M. on Sunday, August 10, 2008.

Keyword: Girl Being a... Jerk
Themes: Camp, invention, dating, pranks
I was at a campsite, and was testing different uses for pieces of extremely waterproof canvas I think I kmay have designed, or simply just gotten recentl. It was supposed to be food safe, so I had been drinking out of one of the pieces tied into a sort of bowl-shaped pouch. It was a large capsite with a bunch of people. THis girl I used to know, kind of liked, really sweet and not at all a sociopath in real life, decides to ask me out after we get back to town, and in the meantime wants to sit with me and chat during meals. I'm suspicious, because the version of her I remember in the dream is not anywhere near as civil as she is IRL. I alow her to sit with me, and ewe chat, but I'm still wary, and keep an ear out when I go to get some more water. She starts whispering to her friends (which I can hear with my superhearing, with a visual effect similar to the Spiderman movies, or Daredevil, or when Shawn on Psych spots a clue), and it turns out sh's waiting until I test the canvas with another drink that stains, like earl;ier we hjad been served chocolate milk at breakfast, and there waas cool-aid or gatorade available, but I was currently (and fortunately) drinking water. I decide to start using a straw, so it's not quite as easy to dump it over on me, but I still plan to finsd some way to prank her back, in a way that exposes to the people aside from the popular prats what a jerk she really is (in the dream, not IRL). I don't remember anything else, I may have woken up here, I know I woke up before the start of the next dream.

Keyword: Sci-Fi Mess Hall
Themes: Doctor Who, Batman (?), food, camp
So, I was at some sort of scout camp sort of thing, at the mess hall. I had been dreaming previous to this, things had happened in the dream, I just can;t remember anything before we were told to go out the exit instead of the way we came in. I was already heading toward the exit, because there was no light visible through the screens around the entrance. It was me, either the Tenth Doctor or Batman, and some other kid. (I think it was David Tennant as the 10th Doctor, and I'm mixing in the fact that I was batman in a later dream.) There was more food outside, I was waiting for whatever was to happen, another person comes outside, and I finally give in  and decide to at least try the food. I don;t really remember what happens after that. It may eventually segue into the next dream, or the dreams may have been totally separate.

Keyword: Gran'mom's House
Car, food, magic (sleight of hand), forest, grandmom's house, extended family, fatal accidnt (near miss)
I'm riding in the car, on the highway near my grandmom's house, and my mom turns the car onto a gravel road which has been significantly repaired. after a while of the car being really slow, I decide to get out and jog ahead. Oddly enough, I stayed ahead of the car (probably because I was, in fact, jogging in the middle of a one-lane road with no shoulder). We make it to the house, which I now realise was in entirely the wrong place with all sorts of the wrong sort of conifer growing around in arbitrary instead of preplanted places. I almost fall down a mineshaft which wasn;t supposed to be the dream, we make it to the house, we all have lunch outside at a large table, my sister, holly is being obnoxious, I start turning bites of food into fake boquets, give then to threee of my ants, turn a last bite of food into a flattened bit of food and give it to holly. She stops being obnoxious and starts being whiny. I wake up for a couple of minutes, then fall back to sleep.

Keyword: I am Batman
Themes: Batman, trap, Joker, Heath Ledger, Two-face (comics)
I am batman. From Batman Begins, b ut I get caught by Joker (Dark Knight) and Twoface (a realistic version of the one from the original comics or cartoons). I'm caught in a metal cage that goes up like one of those net snares in indiana jones, or when the ewoks capture the main characters in Star Wars. I trey to get out, but I'm there for a while, with the two psychopaths making fun of me. I think I eventually get out, after they've left, and  go to track them down, but I don;t remember anything much after they leave.

All between 8:00 saturday and 6:40 sunday

----------


## JET73L

Monday, August 11, 2008 (previous to 9:05 A.M.)
Keyword: The Worst 4-star Hotel Floor in Berlin
Themes: Berlin, High School Musical, David/Sean Cassidy, siblings, families, hotel, obnoxious people, no-bake cookies, dishygiene, vomit
So, I wake up, and I'm remembering all of these fragments of these really crazy dreams, However, for the life of me, I cannot recall what had happened. Then I wake up, and I'm in Berlin, with my older brother (who does not exist and looks like a blonde sean cassidy. David cassidy? One of them.), my younger sister (who does exist and is currently comatose due  to the fact that we have been in a moving vehicle for more than four minutes) and my mom (who, instead of working at the university, now works for the CIA, and is delivering some sort of confidential file to one of our agents who managed to infiltrate the post-war nazi movement (which is made up of people who have aged about ten years since world war 2, despite that High School Musical 2 Stage Edition In German Extravaganza Random Word Blah Blah Blah is currently premiering, or at least I think so, because there seem to be signs about the play everywhere, including a 30-foot tall HSM sigil in neon above the center of the city). The elder brother decides to stop and get a room  at a cheaper hotel, to eiher be separate from the target that mom is with the paprers, or to secretly hand off the papers without being watched by local spies. We continue to a huge, fancy hotel, get room tichet, and end u0p on a floor with the same huige, obnoxious family that entered at the same time as us. Their patriarch, who looks vaguely like this obnoxious guy from two days ago who would not stop assuming we agreed with his political views and also slightly from that cousin/brother/anno9yance they always met on the old Natio0nal Lampoon movies, decides that, for security, everyone on the floor (not in his family, but everyone staying in that area of the floor of the hotel) would get a number. There were three families, ours, theirs, and another small family, crowded into a smal ara in front of the elevator. I finally get t=o the room, which is pretty decent (and has sweetarts that turn into no-bake cookies when you stop focusing on them, Irealised it was a dream for about a tenth of a second before giving in to the delicious chocolatey peanut buttery oatmealness of the cookies). Unfortunately, the other klids on the floor have apparently been givien  free rein, which includes, whenever the door is open more than a few inches, our hotel room. It's arranged in a way similar, but slightly more spacious, to a room at which I used to stay in, and now my mom and sister stay in, when we stayed at our grandmom's house. Including the fact that the bathroom is accessible from the hallway. We had no bathrpoom for the room, anybody on the floor could use it. And nobody on the floor would clean it. I have only seen one toilet bowl worse in real life, and, yeah, the bowl in "the worst toilet in scotland" on Trainspotting was the only televised one that even compared. So, I was about to throw up, gagging, gagging, started to heave, when I finally woke up. Still gagging, but not about to barf.

----------


## JET73L

Tuesday, August 12, 2208 (morning)
Keyword: Fragments 2: Goin' to Vegas
Themes: Discworld, books, alcohol, travel, plane, ID, old schools, Pearls Before Swine
Fragments (not in order) include:
-1.finding a Discworld Big Comic (Mort) at Hastings, bound in pleather
-5 or 6.recieving a rum (no coke) instead of a coke (no rum). (was not drunk, but the later fragments were slightly fuzzy)
-3.travelling on a plane
-2.recieving fake passports and ID cards so as to be allowed entrance to a casino (probably for blackjack)
-5 or 6.Casino where I nearly identified myself as the wrong identity appeared to be the same building (including the playground) as a day care center I used to attend during the summer.
-4.Using the restroom on the plane, I think to change outfits, but someone kept punching me through the oddly flexible, stretchy door.
-7? Pig from Stephen Pastis' comic Pearls Before Swine was writing to his pen pal (not himself) to explain something that was al either incorrect, common sense, or both.

As well as a bunch of fragments I didn not remember long enough to write down.

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, August 13, 2008 (previous to 8:56 A.M.)
Keyword: Who the **** is Vampyre?
Themes: living elsewhere, Dreamviews
I'm in this semi-old fashioned house, but I assumed I lived there, so I can;t really remember anything out of the "ordinary." Towards the end of the dream, I'm in a duiscussion on Dreamviews, quoting some member named Vampyre. It's on, I think philosophy, a dreaming thread, so I'm not constantly doing RCs. I think that I've not seen Vampyre here  before, despite that he's already posted mine times, and then I start to do a reality check against my broken tooth and  decide against it because my dream self rationalizes that, 1. he may have joined a while back (maybe a few days ago) and doesn;t post more than one or two times a day, or even week, and 2. I am awake, in my bed, so it is now kind of a moot point to do a reality check now. I do so in case it's a false awakening, which it isn't.

----------


## JET73L

All dreams this post were had betweeen 12:57 A.M. Thursday August 14, 2008, and 12:30 PM of the same day.

Keyword: ESPer on the Run
Themes: psychic, suits, running, my house (not my home), movies (sci-fi), movies (horor), colors, hoods
The first dream started with me running from some sort of organization, maybe a laboratory to test psychic-type abilities, but I was either too afraid to use them, or I was unable to use them properly, due to eitheran overuse while escaping, or the remains of some sort of purple hood still around my neck. I was younger than I am now, and wraithlike (not waiflike, wraithlike), and probably only noticed this because in the nbext dream, I was either significantly larger or at least, now that I think about it, back to normal, because otherwise... nevermind, talk about it during the next dream. I was running from two agents, one larger and more of a pale version of The Rock, one shorter and more Agent Smith of the Matrix, who were now wearing a face-covering black hood and a face-shadowing dark blue hood. I finally make it a street and a half ahead of them, when I hit an unexpected curve in the road (possibly my "powers" were busy helping increase my endurance and running speed, or I was just in really, really good shape from endurance testing at the lab), I started recognizing houses on the street, I realised, this is my street! That's my house in real life! I didn;t know if I would be able to defeat the others in my present condition, and didnt want to try. I dodged through the garage (with stairs in the garage, instead of with a wall separating), into the kitchen, and into the dining room. THe womn living there, once I quickl;y explained myself, agreed to not tell them I was here if they asked. (interestingly enough, the kitchen was the same as in  waking life, but slightly less disorganized, and the dinig room table was the same table, only not covered in outdated computer parts). I fell asleep after they had left, and by morning I had lost lucidity. It seemed to have been a short time later, because I met the kid who was living there, they and their friends were really into old sci-fi/horror films. My dreamself was mildly interested by the old horror films, but completely transfixed by at least one of the sci-fi movies, a more recent one from the late 80s or early 90s. Eventually I woke up.

Keyword: FA1: Stupid Shuffle mode
Themes: False Awakening, MP3 phone, audiobook
After I woke up, I went to the restroom, fed the cat, tried to restart my MP3 player with Thief of Time, but it was going through random bits of the audiobook, and I think, now that I'm definitely awake and hadn;t done a reality check, I may have been sleeping through at least half of that event, and did not actually turn the audiobook back on earlier, but instead was doing so during a dream., For one thing, the audiobook was back on my pillow instead of next to my bed when I woke up (just now, for real), and I left it next to my bed after giving up on trying to deactivate the Shuffle mode.

Keyword= Cleaning Curse'd Artifacts
Themes: river, trucks, native american/indian reservation, curses, statue, Mapinguari, tent, wal-mart, Doctor WHo, bear, carvings
Later, I was back to either normal or significantly larger than normal, I expect it would be back to normal but with a higher muscle-fat ratio, because otherwise the guy I was meeting would have been freaking huge, over weight feet tall, and the cursed statue would have been over 7"6 (it was, actually, near 7 feet tall anyway). So, I was running from something, possibly the same people, but probably not since I think I was me again, but a later me than the me I am now, and I was running in a direction away from a volcano. I am stopped by a river, it's couldn;t have no crossing for a hundred miles, that would be just stupid, it would completely bisect Narnia and why am I talking about some fictional place? This is not a dream. I'm waiting, and I see a truck going down the river. I realise it's got rocks at at least this part within a couple of inches of uthe surface, so as long as I don;t find a sinkhole, I can make it across. A ghost-Obi-an voice tells me to do so, but to make sure to dodge the truck, ecause they're having some sort of annual river race, like they do whenever the river is just this depth, and I make it across. I make it to my friend;'s house, at an indian reservation, and he offers me a chunk of bland bread, and says I can camp here for the night (here being an area spcifically for really tiny tents, and I am legally Sioux in waking life, so I suppose that was what the DC's logic was going by.) THere are not tents or shelters there, so he drives me to the nearby Wal-Mart to buy a tent (I buy the tent, he's just here... I don;t know why he's even bothering. He has a truck, I guess that's at least a little helpful, but I could have just stayed in  whatever town was nearby and not had to make the deal to clean a bunch of his old antique-type decorations). I am miserable, trudging through the Wal-Mart caked in a thin layer of mud (at least I have a chance to chat with the girl running the Photo Hut outlet towards the front of the store, as apparently noone ever needs pictures developed in this town. I get the tent, make it back, get my instructions for cleaning th e decorations. Some instructions for particular items are very specific. I begin cleaning, and... That b******! He's got Doctor WHo on the television in the next room, he's trying to tick me off! I try to listen to what I can of the show while cleaning, but as I'm cleaning, the back of a large wooden picture frame suddenly goes from a carving of two bear's claws (paws with claws, anyway) and the vague outline of what may be the backl of George Washingto's wig suddenly becomes a carving of two bear paws with claws and an evil-looking version of some sort of Bear spirit carving (possibly some sort of Alaskan or other northern style, I couldn;t tell the location because it was FREAKING EVIL!) I let out a yell of surprise, he walks into the room and says it's copletely normal, nothing 9n the room is what it seems (although yes, the painting's frame is really the back of an evil curse carving). I wask him to remove anything evil from the room before I continue clea ning, and he refuses, but he does concede in turning anything evil upsiide down, which helps a little bit. I ask him if he's going to reverse or remov the giant santa statue, and he say no reason, it's dormant. I ask him, very vehemently, because apparently he has no freaking idea what he's got himself into owning something like that with apparently not a single ounce of usable spirit energy or magic or whate3ver in his veins. He decides to look at it thro8ugh the bottom of a bottle, like a beer bottle but bluish-purple, when all of a sudden I see its true form, that odf one of those one-eyed bear-creatures from south america with an extra mouth in its stomach, holding a large wreath of plants that I know are not used for healing. I cuss loudly inside my head, and he cuts offacurse, grabs a smaller wreath from the wall, throws t into the larger wreath which is apparently some sort of tunnel that leads further back and down behind the creature than it should be able to with a wall in the way, and them throws the statue around so it's facing the wall, and I'm seeing it in Santa mode again. I get really mad at him, and I think he goes to sulk about the fact that hes so stupid, and should not be bringing things like th at into his house, especially if he needs an enchanted disc of glass to tell when it's f**** _active_. I think I may contine cleaning, but eventually I wake up.

Keyword: FA2: WTF Washington!?
Themes: Flase awakening, clairvoyance in dreams
I "wake up," get out of bed, ask my mom about if she's ever heard of any place similar to the river I've found,she asks if it was near a volcano, I say yes, and explain the geography I remember from the dream, and she is surprised, because that seems to be exactly a place she went by near Mt. St. Helens on one of her trips to Washington for the college a few years back.

----------


## JET73L

Friday, August 15, 2008 (previous to 8:40)
Keyword: Stick Figure World
Themes: LDs, Stick Figures
I was thinking about LD'ing, and either mumbled it to a cafeteria worker or something because I was given several suggestions of what to do if a dream is inhabited by stick figures instead of actual humans. I THink the universe I was in at the time either hadbeen or became inhabited by stick figures. I woke up before I could attempt lucidity.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, August 16, 2008 (previous to 7:57 A.M.)
Keyword: National Lampoon's Around The World In Eighty Days
Themes: Family, book (classic), travel, airport, bathroom, cat (Gargamel)
Sort of a National Lampoon version of Around the World In Eighty Days. It was a family and a travel assistant instead of one guy, a travel assistant., and later a girl, but we never really got around to travelling because we wastewd several hours trying to ditch Passepartout at the airport after he sold the luggage cart, ssuming he could either carry all of the luggage by hand or trick me into carrying most of it. My pet cat, Gargamel, ended up able to jump under the door to the bathroom in whih we were hiding. Like a ferret made of spring-loaded taffy, he was.

Saturday, August 16, 2008 (previous to 7:57 A.M.)
Keyword: Evil Agent Man
Themes: spies, secret agent, thief, cat burglar, spy music
Later, I was part of an evil genius group. Kept playing Secret Agent Man in the background, I don;t know why, because it should have been more like Double Agent Man, or Freelance Evil Genius Spy And Not Really An Agent At All... Man. I was wearing black. A combination of a ninja suit and possibly a tuxedo. Carmen Electra was wearing also wearing black, though in this case, it was more of a combination of Halle Berre's Catwoman suit (without the mask) and the suit Wendy tried in the epsode of Middleman when they unfroze the agent from the sixties. I may have stolen a diamond. I know I stole information, I don;t remember what, though.

----------


## JET73L

Man, I hadn't realized how badly my recall had become since school started, but my dream journal was at the bottom of the third or fourth page in the my posts search.

Sunday, August 24, 2008 (previous to 11:35 or so)
Keyword: I am the Master of All Time Lords!
Themes: Doctor Who, TARDIS, high-stakes theft/break-in, 
A previous incarnation of the Doctor was somewhere nearby (Or a later one that looked like an earlier one, I dont know which, though, since it was either after the Tenth Doctors hand had been cut off, or after another of the Doctor had the same thing happen. Im thinking he looked sort of like a cross between the fourth and second doctors, or at least an older version of the fourth doctor. Same poofy, curly hair, and greyer, no scarf though). I was possibly an incarnation of the Master, or possibly an agent of the former Torchwood (or a renegade from Jack Harknesss Torchwood), as I knew far more about TARDISes than a human should, and somehow got a hold of the Doctors severed hand. I used it and some sort of energy cloaking device to make myself completely unreadable, so that the only DNA or energy signiature the TARDIS could see was that of the severed hand. I dont recall much after that. Perhaps my plan backfired and I got trapped, or perhaps I woke up.

----------


## JET73L

All dreams on the morning of... August 27 '08 were under the influence of perscription medication to keep my injured shoulder from keeping me awake.

August 27, 2008 (early morning)
Keyword: Quantum Leap into Sauna
Themes: Quantum Leap, Naruto, hot springs, Spam
There was a bright flash of blue light and I was suddenly Samuel Beckett of Quantum Leap. In a hot springs bath. Al appeared, I said, adding to a quote by Naruto in that day's Shonen Jump, "I'm not comfortable in this position... But that's okay, because I've got a ham sandwich!" I pull a Spam sandwich out of the hot water, and take a bite of the surprisingly un-drenched sandwich.

August 27, 2008 (sometime in the morning)
Keyword: Hitchiker Girl
Themes: Sex, truck, parental supervision
I'm going to go to the next town with my dad to give his ex-girlfriend and her daughter a ride back to the city, when a hot girl who knew me in the dream (that I don't recall in real life), asked to catch a ride. She's sitting on the bunk in the back of the truck, behind the drivers' side seat so that I can see her, but my dad can't, and gets into a very provocative and rather... limber position. She's wearing skin-tight lycra bike shorts. I'm getting really bothered because I can't make a move with one of my parents there. By the time we get to the next town, I realise (too late) that it's a dream, especially as she manages to exit the cab of the truck and leave without anyone moving out of the way of the doors. Dad's ex-girlfriend and her daughter are now approaching the truck, I try to change the dream so that the girl and I are the only ones there, but the dream ends.

August 27, 2008
Keyword: Fighting Invisible Self
Themes: Psychological experiment, laboratory (futuristic)
I am under the impression that I am in a stainless-steel or brushed aluminum room with a one-way mirrored window across one wall to test if I could defeat, through sheer force of will, a perfect version of myself (I realise, now, it's strangely similar to Ichigo training to become a Visored in Beach in the Shonen Jump issue I recieved yesterday). I slowly become more and more paranoid and start spinning around to punch the air behind me, in case the me is standing there. Eventually, I'm watching from the point of view of one of the two observers behing the mirrored window, verbally expressing sympathy for me having been driven mad through paranoia, because the other me is not only invisible, but had never existed in the first place. I the observer feel guilt for running me the subject through such a horrible test, simply to see the reaction.

----------


## JET73L

August 28, 2008 (previous to about 9:40 A.M. by a couple of minutes)
Keyword: Lucid Insomnia
Subjects: Lucidity, sleep
I was in a dream, in bed. A reminder of my previous dream was written on my left hand, though I hadn't actually written it down, I was just trying to remember it until I woke up. The environment had changed several times, though it was ll pretty much my bedroom. I was trying to see if I could fall asleep inside of a lucid dream, when, IRL, I rolled over onto my wrist and woke up. I don't remember the previous dream.

----------


## JET73L

August 29, 2008
Keyword: Beverly Hillbillies Remake
Themes: Beverly Hillbillies, classic television, remakes, mansion, kangaroo
It was the same scenario and the same mansion as on the Beverly Hillbillies, but entirely different people. It included some replacement of Jed in a motorized wheelchair-scooter thing who alternately had chicken legs (or possibly turkey legs) and the daily delivery of mail kept in his apron pockets, a girl who sounded and acted like Ellie-May but looked like some unusual blending of Ellie-May Clampett and Daisy Duke, and some guy who was obsessed with the cement pond and a kangaroo that should not have appeared until at least a few episodes later. I have no idea how different Granny was, but I could hear her yelling from the kitchen. It was basically like watching the first episode of an incredibly unsuccessful Beverly Hillbillies remake.

August 29, 2008
Keyword:Re-clothe the Cat
Themes: Gargamel [cat], flea medicine, pet clothes
False awakening. My mom said that I ought to put Gargamel's clothes back on (Gargamel is a cat, and wears nought but a collar), as his flea medicine has probably stopped being greasy by now, and he's starting to be really hyper.

August 29, 2008
Keyword: Indestructible Textbooks
Themes: Books, pranks, teacher, school, skittles (candy), occult (blood signiatures)
Somehow, I learned that the textbooks at a particular school were indestructible. Neither pages nor spine could be torn, nor burned, nor written on in blood. We didn't test Hi-Lighter, which I think may have worked, if only within certain perameters. It was in school, not my school but school nonetheless. We decided to play a prank on one of the teachers, who apparently was addicted to Skittles (the fruit-flavored candy, not the game). Somebody had the idea to put a bunch of skittles in the teacher's copy of one of the textbooks, in the spine margin, and close the book (unable to be damaged) so that when he opened it, trying to impress his date with his knowledge-based job and after-hours access to the building, he would notice the Skittles and end up obsessed with finding other, nonexistent hidden cache around the room, annoying his date. The others thought it was the most brilliant scheme ever, especially when it worked, and I was merely bored enough to go along with the plan.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, August 30, 2008 (morning)
Keyword: Moose-people To The Not-Rescue!
Themes: Video games, Wal-Mart, Transformers, swords (replica), moose-people, bodily fluids (urine), obsessive cleaning, slander, bodily fluids (blood), rotting corpses, claustrophobia 
I was at wal-mart, trying to find a iscount copy of Halo PC or something at least as interesting for no more than $20, or more interesting for no more than $30. The Wal-Mart had been rearranged, again, only now video game and toys were both where Gardening used to be (that separate area, off to one side, towards the front of the building from the auto repair bay). I'm wandering around, looking for the game, and perhaps something else if they no longer have the game. I'm seeing pokemon guides, DS games, a game that I thought was the full versiopn of Fate but wasn't, it had a ysimilar name but only three letters, a synonym of fate. My mom suggested I apply for a contest for jobs in a show about a game company, where I think it was a documentary or televised experiment of what happens when you take a bunch of amateurs who happen to be really skilled for amateurs, build a game company with them and a bunch of professionals, and film it. I tried to fill out a dorm, which happened to be ;perfect for me, but the form kept saying different, misleading things the furter down I read. By the time I found the proper form and filled it out, the rest of the Wal-mart was closed except for the toys and games section. I would be unable to implement my plan to check the PC software rack, which generally had computer games, because my mom had insisted I fill oout the contest form right then. ?I had a small hissy fit, and then got over it. I thenm decided to do a full runthrough of the toys and video games section, before leaving. I was sorely tempted to get the plane Transformer, like a concord jet but with wider wings like an SR-71 (I know what an SR-71 looks like, I've only seen pictures of Concordes), when I saw a whole wall of fake swords. Amazing fake swords! Not just childrens' costume props like the pirate cutlass or ninja cutlass (yeah...) that I had found earlier, but amazin, wonderful replica swords! I make and design cosplay outfits as a hobby, so this was amazing for me. Most of the swords were $2-$6 plus change dependig on materials, detail, size, etc., from a katana to a Klingon Bat'leth (but with only one handhold, and I only even know about these from reading a comic in which the characters recently crashed a star trek museum, I've only ever seen the original series) to one of those seemingly wooden weapons from Stargate that looks kind of like an upscaled version of those plastic things Joe's Crab Shack now has (Yes, I do watch SG-1 and the original movie. Not Atlantis)). There was a sword there, $19.89USD. It was an Anime Sword,a parody of the giant swords of Final Fantasy, or a zanbato. It was nailed to the wall, and when I tried to pull the display sword from the scabbard, the foam tore, and I ended up witha chunk of foam that resembled a shoddily-made wooden sword (a bokken, not like the swords little kids always have on televisipon and cartoons when they're pretending to be pirates). I go to the casheir and ask for help with the display model, and he says something disparaging and sarcastic, ending with "...did you really think a help associate would have antlers?" I am glum for a moment, when I suddenly think of something. I grab the phone off the cashier's mini-helpdesk thing, and triumphantly call the moose assistants! They come running up a few seconds later, pepared to help me unfasten the sword and scabbard from the wall. The moose-minotar-people are, however, sans antlers. They are also sans language skills and sans continence. Somehow, they are in the restroom instead of the swords display (bits of which are now part of a display on the wall of the restroom), so I guess that's better than them peeing in the middle of an aisle. I could pull out the plowest nail, nd staning on the back of one of the moose-people I could dislodge the second nail, but I would need two or three of them in a stack or pyramid to pull outr the highest nail. This would prove difficult, as two of them had disappeared and the other two had turned into enchanted (and crumpled) sponge-washcloth things. I let the lower one sit in the moose-person urine puddle, set the other on top and tried to get it to bleed on itself (somehow, I was successful, despite that it had no blood in crumpled cloth thing form. They reverted to moose-person form (sort of), I tried to stand on the second one's shoulders but they wouldn't stop moving. I fell suddenly several inches ald lost continence myself, all down the wall and onto the floor. The moose-minotaur things are washcloth things again, and not reverting to their proper form, so I use them and a bunch of toilet paper to clean up the wall and floor. I see, not with my dream self's eyes but with my dream self's mind's eye, that some girl, for lack of a proper more tomboyish word, isgiving an interview about me. For some reason, she's saying my parents died in a horrifically bloody accident, or some sort of greusome murder, which left an impossible amount of blood (all theirs) puddled across the floor of the room. There were two problems with that. 1. My mom had not died years ago in the dream, she had in fact driven me to the store, and 2. they were not my parents. I was upset, tried to get through the door through the blood and corpses (well, no longer corpses, really more off gooey piles of what used to be bits of corpses) that had appeared through the room from the interviewer's show's "picture of the scene she's talking about." If anything else happened, I don't recall, but I think I may have just woken up. And then I used the restroom, because I really needed to.

Sunday, August 31 (previous to 8:20 A.M.)
Keyword: Ringu Curse Book
Themes: Islands, curse, death (occult), coma, Bruce Wayne, Tim Curry/Dale the Whale, Families I Hate, Danny DeVito, Alfred the Butler, A-frame mansion, scams/cons, bears, diving.
 was on an island, a tourist-y island. On the plane in, I had read a book. The bookhd something to do with the island.And because of the book, or the book inconjunction with the island, everyone I cam in contact with was dying in particularly unlucky ways. However, there was somthign about a way to udno thios mentiponed in the book, and a deadline, and the people weren't actually dying, no matter how badly they were hurt, so I was guessing I could save them if I released the curse before a certain point in time. There were some poeple I kept meeting who didn't die, such as a family of annoying people (think the brother or cousin or whoever that the family kept meeting on the old National Lampoon vacation and holiday movies), only the husband was such a complete and utter self-righteous moron who thought he knew everything, and whatever he assumed (particularly rules of grammar, and I'm a linguistics enthusiast) was automaticlally correct. The wife had some severe personality defects as well, but I don't recall them specifically because I had not seen her towards the end of the dream, which is most of what I can remember, and the children were... well, children raised by self-righteous idiots, need I say more? And also, I kept metting Dale the Whale from the Monk detective show. Usually the Tim Curry one. He kept scaming the toruists for petty cash (like hiring a kid to run away from a haunted house sort of thing, with a wild bear in the oods instewad of monsters in a dilapidated mansion, screaming that there was a real bear, and it's running right toward us. Then the dude would sell Bear Repellant [$20US perfume mini-spritzers of water] to the more gullible tourists). Anyway, I had somehow found out that the key to unlocking the curse had to do with an island outside the bay that the ferry went toi at unusual intervals, and I figured I had to get there before the deadline (it was hard enough trying to get to the ferry on time, because of the irregular schedule and the fact my dream self kept switching between Bruce Wayne from Batman Begins and one of Danny Devito's characters, but people kept trying to stop me). I don't remember much of what happened, but towards the end of the dream, I had to get back to my family's mansion (I'm Bruce Wayne from this point until I woke up), but Alfred was told not to allow me to leave the house yet, by someone who seemed to have been Bruce Wayne's dad (yet somehow I was still the Bruce Wayne who had disappeared for seven years learnign to be Batman). Alfred took a dummy or a captured burglar into the next room to do a demonstration of the force he was authorized to use to keep me at the mansion, foolishly allowing me to leave the room _with the outside door_ after him, and, since the outside door was not locked, make a run for it while he thought I was in the other room watching his martial arts/street fighting demo. I made it to the bridge, but the ferry was already nearing the dock, and I would only have two minutes from the time it docked to get on. This involved either running down many flights of stairs, jumping intoi th water from the height of many flights of stairs, or running down a dirt hill and using gravity to keep my momentum, hoping I'd get to the dock in time (I'm not a god judge of distances or spatial measurements, or even measurements of time for that matter, so I only know it was many flights of stairs above the water). I jumped up on the low wall (I had met the annoying family again here, just before returning to the mansion), saw exactly how high up I was, started trying to decide if I should go down the stairs or the long waydown the series of dirt slopes, a voice from what I have to assume was some sort of flight control tower for boats yelled at the people on the cliff above the dock (me) to stay out from above the ferry because it navigates by shadows or something, and I would mess it up, and I was geting ready to decide to jump down to the water, hiping my feet could cut through the surface tension without breaking both my ankles or even legs,when I realized I was awake, in one of the guest bedrooms at my grandmom's house, and I was not Bruce Wayne, and I (fortunately) did not need to jump to what almost certainly would have been my death into water many, many feet below me.

----------


## JET73L

Monday, September 1, 2008 (previous to 11:25 A.M.)
Keyword: Quantum Leap Detective/Deathnote Thief
Themes: Detective story, occult, other peoples' houses, dislocated rooms, Deathnote, Quantum Leap, unusual food (pig's head), anime, demons, dinosaurs (anime), near-lucidity
I was once again Doctor Samuel Beckett from Quantum Leap, only this time Sam was Al and Al was missing. Either Al's significant other (no idea what was up with them), Sam's...Girlfriend? I don't think they got married before the Quantum Leaping thing occured.. Or the local-time Police Chief's wife found a human hand on their pig's head. A pig's head for food. Yes, I see nothing wrong with people eating cooked pig's heads, and if people ate pork but not pigs' heads, that would be a waste. Anyway, one of them, I think it was the chief's wife, had found the severed human hand sitting on their order from the butcher's shop or the market or wherever, like someone had been holdig it up by the fromt of the top of the head, and had suddenly dsappeared except for their hand. They had already checked out the butcher's shop, and I was involved in a chase. A criminal I had been searching for in the house I currently inhabited had been folowing me vewy vewy qwietwy (I'm sorry, that just seemed the perfect time for an Elmer Fudd reference, it seems that comical now) so I didn't hear him, and didn't see him until I checked a restroom with a large mirror. I turned around before he could notice the mirror and kicked him, hit his shin but he could still run, so I ran to the next room (which should have been an adjoining bedroom, but was actually a garden shed), grabbed some sort of wooden handle with the intent of tripping him up or jabbing him in the back of the neck with the end of the handle, when, as it turned out, the handle had, niot a rake or a hoe or a shovel on the other end, but a big thick metal spike for punching holes in the dirt for those metal fenceposts. I couldn't go back and get a different object without losing the guy, so I was very, very careful not to have the spike where I would accinendtally stab myself if I tripped. I chased him into the living room of a completely different house (the restroom and hallway had been from my grandmom's house, the garden shed ad been based on this huge shed that used to be at my old house, and the hallway ended through the door from the kitchen to the living room of my aunt and uncle's house, I don't know where the kitchen went), and he ran into the chief of police (now reminds me vaguely of Stottlemeyer from Monk). The runner was handcuffed, and the chief asked me what I was doing with such a gardening implement while chasing a fugitive. I remembered the other case, with the severed hand, and instead of trying to prove I wasn't trying to use the guy for a javelin practice field (I wasn't), I instead decided to say (completely lying) there was a severed hand on it, so I broought it in. I t wasn't there anymore, but there must've been some sort of severed-hand infestation, we should call the occult exterminators (I should've said, in retrospect, "like _ghostbusters_. Definitely not the guy who does the Addams' Family mansion.") The chief got exasperated and asked if this guy (me) was really part of the force, what my name was. I replied, "Detective Samuel Qui-" (whispering to Sam, who was currently an invisible observer, "Quinn? Quinton? Quinlan?" He didn't know, I assumed it was from the "swiss cheese" effect on his memory, but now I realize I was giving the name of the person I had replaced when Leaping.) I was then assigned to trying to lift some fingerprints or a handprint off of it, or any forensic evidence, and I expected to say later that I found no evidence and any prints must've been covered by my own in the chase. After about this point, it was replaced by the last segment of an anime-style "Meanwhile, elsewhere..." segment.
Me playing detective had been broken up by several segments of an anime-style thing, which actually started before the detective bit of the dream. Some guy kept talking and making deals with these demons or something (they mostly looked like the dinosaur people from Dragon Ball Z, but the main one made me think of a Deathnote shinigami. Probably because the human (black leather jacket, hair like some sort of punk version of the terminator, and near-opaque sunglasses, this was part of the anime-style segments so he looks like either a reference to the Terminator, or the diclnius hunter from Elfin Lied) had a Deathnote, and kept making deals. Half his remaining life for the ability to read humans names and times of death, his human eyes for the ability to see some fancy way, like some sort of movable telescopic camera, and eventually, in the last segment, he made a deal to trade his left arm (unless his arm had just been damaged in some way, I didn't hear the whole deal) to, I think, see the future, in some specific way. He was suddenly transported to a wasteland in the middle of nowhere. The demons were much larger and seemed older and more powerful (and, in the case of the triceratops rex, from DBZ, fatter, with a blobbier head), the main demon seemed far more powerful, just bursting with demon power or something, and the human was older, still less than middle-aged but hew looked like he was dying from health problems, just all sorts of things were going wrong. Looked like he'd been kept in a building with a vat of low-nutrient food and no medical assistance since he was 20 (probably had). He started protesting that this was unfair, and the demon said it was perfectly within the grouds of their trade. The human gets to see the future, and such an interesting part of it, too. He gets to see the metamorphosis of the now "world's greatest demon". About this time, things started getting sketchy as the world began to quake and the demon started trying to change his shape and, supposedly, his power level. Eventually, it got to the point where I was semi-conscious, telling the line drawings to revert to the anime, I wanted to see what happened next, I didn't want to wake up yet... But I did.

----------


## JET73L

Tuesday, September 2nd, 2008 (between 6:40 and 9:30 A.M.)
Keywoord: Rubber Snake
Themes: Gift shop, science, snakes, novelty items
I'm in a gift shop, for some reason, like at a zoo or a western themed place or a science thing. I'm looking for a stuffed snake, because I know the place doesn't have lions (I collect stuffed lions in real life, it's a long story), and I'm hoping to find a stuffed snake to match the cottonmouth I got over easter vacation a few years back, touring the Kit Carson trail (bah). I don't find one, but I do find some novelty spitting rattlesnakes. You put them underwater, then you throw them at someone, and the person is supposed to assume the water is venom and go all "eek, why didst thou throw a venemous snake at me!?" Someone who I now realise was either absent or invisible said something sarcastic about how excitingly wonderful it was, a fake animal that spits water, how excitingly new, and I go off to look at what other stuff the gift shop has. They have mostly rubber and plasticine animals, candy, and porcelain animals (in that order). I get bored and don't recall the rest of the dream

Tuesday, September 2nd, 2008 (between 6:40 and 9:30 A.M.)
Keyword: Charlie Chaplin
Themes: Time travel, mafia, conspiracy, Charlie Chaplin, playground, film noir
I was going somewhere, trying to leaen moreabout the late Charlie Chaplin. He had supposedly been killed by some branch of the mob years ago, but I had a theory that he'd been on the run ever since. I am searching for him, because I have some theories on his life, and he has been my (dream self's) hero my whole life. I'm told to look for him up to the north, this time of year he may be only a couple of blocks away. I go there, and se him. He's being chased. That signiature walk of his isn't just a silly walk, it's to dodge around efficiently so the marksmen and hitmen can't get a decent shot! I adopt to walk, manage to catch up with him, We're talking (no sound) but the rain), we're running, he's explaining (still without sound) what had happened, why he was running. He explains, with silent words, that one of his hiding sopts is just ahead. Three people (him, me, and someone else who had been helping me try and find him) could fit without being too noticeable, at least if the one in the middle could arch up over the back wall and ceiling, or throw a coat over themseves. I am on the right side, the left of the door to anyone standing outside, my friend is on the opposite side, and Mr. Chaplin is trying his best to look like a pile of garbage with a coat on. It's only a few feet across, maybe four or five, but that's a good thing, because it just looks like shadow from the outside if you're not looking carefully enough. One of the searchers realises it's not just a shadow, and looks in, but all he sees is a pile of paper garbage, coats, maybe some old leaves. He satrs to back off, but then he reaches in and grabs Chaplin's coat away. We scatter, It's now a space under a huge climber that was at the playground at my old summer school, and previously day-care center. I'm running down a sidewalk that went through the playground, and, for the first time despite all the bullets fired earlier, I hear a gunshot. I see a newspaper tumble by. I don't see the date, but I realise I was in the past the whole time. I've been a ghost  out of my own time, and that's why I was getting less and less noticeable as the dream went on. That's why... That's why he hadn't been seen in years. Because he had died years ago, and I was just ythere. I fall to the ground, weeping at the revelation.[/dream]

I thought there was another bit of dream between these, perhaps something to do with food, but it may just have been a transition from staring down through the rain into a puddle to staring down into my bowl of cereal in the next dream.

Keyword: Twins
Themes: Twins, evil, female, breakfast, duality, clairvoyance/telepathy
I was sitting at a breakfast table narrating my thoughts to myself, silently, and it was something to do with my twin sister's "perfect" life. Perfect grades, perfect friends, goes to a private school. The only think that isn't perfect is me. I still go to public school, sort of. And it's not like I've got 18,000 bodies buried in the backyard. I'm still being tried as an adult, though (for what the dream character was being tried, I never found out). I was- I was the sister. They/we were identical twins. She loathed me, and I could see each other, but- This isn't right... I'm not female, and we're not- two people- -I still shudder, this bit felt like my brain dry-heaving- It's got to be a dream. "Have a nice day" (I hate you for ruining my life) "Right." She leaves, and I'm no longer the two of them, just the "evil" twin, though she's the one who hides her dark soul from the world. I sit at the breakfast table, too shocked, or frightened to do anything but stare down into the bowl of cheerios and milk with banana slices in as the school bus drives off. I wake up.uesday, September 2nd, 2008 (between 6:40 and 9:30 A.M.)

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, September 03, 2008 (Between 3:40 A.M. and 6:31 A.M.)
Keyword: Lucky Star Chat
Themes: Anime (Lucky Star), Anime collectibles (Sgt. Frog), cell phones
Dreamed of a scene from the anime series Lucky Star. They were talking about random stuff, as usual, then they got on the subject of cell phones, which reminded girl with short purple hair (cant remember the name right now) of having accidentally run her phone through the wash and the Sgt. Frog phone tag figure falling off her backpack, after which she was depressed and her sister and (I forgot the named of blue-haired otaku girl, too) started arguing.

Wednesday, September 03, 2008 (Between 3:40 A.M. and 6:31 A.M.)
Keyword: Morrowind Deathmatch
Themes: Game characters (Fantasy genre, nonspecific), Games (futuristic deathmatch)
I dreamt of a game that I had dreamt of before. It was called Morrowind, but it was more of a fantasy-style characters version of S4, with advanced-level playing fields. I went forward from the starting point, into the maze, fought a dragon/wyrm that popped halfway out of the wall, and died. Later, after a break between dreams, and possibly with the Lucky Star dream between, I started again, in a less maze-like field. I saw a bunch of people waiting near a dragon trap. Went up to help them slay the dragon, but apparently the two wyrms on this field were higher level than the earlier one. The other PCs all died, and I just managed to get away. I go down a path/corridor/valley/whatever on the other side of the field, and run into a hobbit, though he was really stocky so I mistook him for a dwarf at first. We fight, I win easily at thye cost of my remaining lucidity, then after a little while I run into this female character I had met playing this game previously. She starts bothering me with questions, and I reply something along the lines of GO AWAYH(shiftkeydashdashdashdashdashdash)(dotdotdotd  otdotdotdotdotdotdot)S(symbol like a Y but with the upper right branch of the Y made of a sort of two lines connected at the end by an arc, like that part of the Y was written in bubble letters)(comma)X and shes all, I do not recognize GO AWAYH-------. But If S(symbol),X Means SE,X, I will comply. I get ticked of, because she turned out to be a narc for one of the upper-level NPCs in the offline version of the game, and she could be the online games version of a permanent STING operation. I start /yell Target:Administrators that this is very funny and not obvious in the least and COULD SOMEONE GET THIS ******* NPC OFF OF THE GAME FIELD![/color] I wake up with a severe fever and mild to moderate disorientation.

----------


## JET73L

September 4, 2008 (previous to 10:46 A.M.)
Keyword: The One Where Nana Died Thrice
Themes: F-R-I-E-N-D-S, consecrated ground, Castlevania references, death
So, i was watching a Friends DVD with my family (mom & sister), and the Friends are at some sort of a church or something that doubles as a funeral home that looks like a big shiny white summer home. Rachel is explaining to some of the others (Ross, Monica, and either Chandler or Phoebe but not both) about something that had happened earlier in the episode that I dreamt but forgot. She was telling them that someone's someone's someone's someone's someon'es someone's someone died, and when they were found, the key word was "Cronquist" (or something that sounded like the name of the Pre-Dracula Matthias from Castlevania). I pause the DVD and ask how that is relevant, and Moom says just to keep watching, it doesn't matter (she's not even paying attention, she's on the computer and cannot multitask). I unpause the DVD. Later, the guy who runs the place won't leave the porch, because e's some sort of ordained person, they were saying priest, but he couldn't leave the building so it had to be a monk or something (the priest guy looks exactly like the minor character from Scrubs who looks kind of like the main character from Pushing Daisies). Ross says something about "Isn't the deck sort of 'outside'?" The priest counters this with "Isn't 'lawn' (a word Ross used earlier, asking why he wouldn't leave the porch) sort of  a girly word?" Ross does that sort of half "huh," half "yeah," half-laugh and goes inside the house. He's talking to his and Monica's grandmother (either the one who died twice, or the other one), when she leaves the room and stops answring him. He gets frantic, starts running through the rooms trying to find her, I figure this is going to end with him yelling "Cronquist" over and over, but, unexpectedly, someone starts bashing down a door. It's my mom, kicking my door open to tell me to wake up. I had slept through my alarm clock.

----------


## JET73L

Keyword: The One With the Chick and the Duck... And the Dog And the Gorilla
Themes: VW van, Partridge-family, Vegas, cruddy theme parks, animals
Characters in the primary part of this dream are based vaguely on the Partridge family characters, but nowhere near exactly. Names of the character each DX was similar to are in brackets, but they could very well be wrong (for example, I know the older sister wasnt named Marcia, that was the Brady bunch character she reminded me of). For the first part of the dream, I was the David Cassidy character, but the narration sounds better in the style of the mom from the Partridge family, so thats how I typed it. I think thats the explanation done for the dream journal entry.
It started when we all decided to go to _____, the six of us in an old beat-up Volkswagen van. We got a dog before we left, one of those ones with the really short spotted grey fur, It was to placate the kids on the long drive, but that would turn out to be just the start of our animal worries. Pretty soon, [second-youngest kid] and [tone-deaf brat who plays tambourine] had rescued a duckling and a chick from an animal shelter, and we couldnt just leave them there. As we travelled, we kept picking up all sorts of animals. Even [Marcia] had rescued a(n) [size of a very large cat or a smallish medium-sized dog], and she should have known better. I was realizing that this was just like a show that had been around when I was a child, accurate even to the chick and the duckling jumping out of the van from the ceiling luggage rack every time the door opened, and couldnt remember the last animal It was something ridiculously large, even for travelling on a bus. Was it a giraffe? I knew it wasnt an elephant or hippopotamus. When we stopped for gas, I was still thinking about it, and I finally remembered: It was a gorilla who could talk to the humans in sign language! There was a circus caravan over in the parking lot! And there was a flattened banana outside the door of the van! No, [Danny], no! But it was too late. The guy from the circus said I could keep him! this gorilla didnt seem to know sign language. It did know how to throw itself against the screen between the cargo bay and the back seat of the van. By the time we were finished trying to get the ringmaster to take the gorilla back, it had already calmed down and was enjoying the new situation. We finally made it to _____, just in time. Unfortunately, some idiot had parked in front of the entrance to the parking lot while she went in to check if this was the right place. We were stuck for nearly an hour, unable to pull around the other van back onto the highway, or to pull into the entrance. It was infuriating. Finally they got back out and moved their van, so we all piled back into the VW from the impromptu picnic/lawn football game we had set up to pass the time. We finally got to go in. [/Mrs. Partridge-style narration] It had an old-west façade across the front buildings, and, once inside, the children left to play in the arcades or indoor playgrounds or whatever (including me, I was now permanently a incorporeal watcher), and the adults, all three of them (None of them had actually been on the van, the dream retconned then into existence), got completely drink. You know the drinks on a neck lanyard from What Happens in Vegas? (Or, if yu didnt see this and by sheer coincidence read this webcomic, LICD?) Well, they were like that, only instead of a giant necklace, they were giant pants. The drinks werent on the pants, they were the pants. Im assuming there was some sort of flexible plastic internal wall to stop the drinks falling out the leg holes, or staining ones clothing (but hey, its gallons of liquor or mixed drink that you wear. Clothes, like the one dudes pants, will be destroyed, so I think it was mainly there to keep the booze from falling out the leg holes. Anyway, the rest of the dream was being bored watching their stupid drunken-oldpeople (well, drunken upper middle-aged people) antics until I was woken up by my pet cat asking bout breakfast. (this was not a false awakening, he does this whenever hes not banned from m room by sticking his cold nose in my face and maowing until I double-check that they still has half their food and most of ther water (sometimes I refill his and Tias water bowl, if its low).

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, September 10, 2008 (Shortly before 6:30 a.m.)
Keyword: The Four Riders of the Possiblypse
Themes: Good Omens (book, 4 horsemen)
Several people and I (aside from me, two guys and a girl, the girl matched Scarlet/War's description) were riding through a large area of land (I think on motorcycles, but I forgot to type that down. It could have been horses. Or even chocobos), trying to do something to it (I assumed we intended to exorcize the land, but it could've been we wanted to bring doom upon the realm.) It was part of a larger dream, but that's all I could recall.

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, September 11, 2008 (right up until 9:25 A.M.)
Keyword: Hamburger Mini-Quiches
Themes: Dreamviews forum, Ghost hunters, cooking show (rachel-ray lookalike, appetisers)
So, I was watching a GhostHunters marathon, not really paying attention, and got wrapped up in posting on Dreamviews. By the time I start paying attention to the television again, the episode was over, as was the marathon. Instead there was a cooking show, the one who looks vaguely like rachel ray. and sounds a lot like her, but doesn't cook like her (a very distinct lack of beer and giant haburgers). She's making mini-hamburger appetisers, only they don't actually taste like hamburgers, they taste like quiche.This is a half-recipe, for either three people or six people splitting the fake hamburgers. it's croissant things kind of like mini-bagels but croissants, and theyjust came out of the oven from having crisped so they don't squish under the weight of the fake hamburger patty and cheese. she just finished making whatever the hamburger was actually made of, I think it was ground vegetables (mostly spinach) held together by egg. They're about 3-3.5" across by 1/3" thick. She puts these on the halved croissants, puts a slice of cheese on top (looked like whatever the poofy cheese on McDonald's steak bagels were, I'll have to find out if that's american cheese or what), then the other croissant halves, and puts them in a microwave or a toaster oven to heat through, Takes an already-finished batch out of the oven where it was being kept warm, puts them on a plate, slices them in half, and brings them out to the coffee table where several other people are sitting (two couples plus her is five half-sandwich things, and I think the cameraman had the last one, but I don't know for sure because my alarm went off at least twice both in the dream and IRL before I woke up).
I ought to try this recipe, it actually sounds really good, especially compared to some dream recipes I've seen (tomato and toothpaste omelette anyone? Extra eggshell?)

----------


## JET73L

Keyword: Mad Ghost/Hobo
Themes: Break-in, 21 Jumpstreet, routine oddities
I'm using my mom's tv/dvd player to watch a bunch of old television shows she got on DVD from the library. I hear the garage door, and wait for them to get inside. When I hear footsteps coming dowsn the hall, i greet her or my sister, whoever it is. But it's not them. It's a completely random lady who wants to know why I broke into her house and moved all her stuff.  Oh, no, I think to myself. It's a dream. I explainto her that she's in the wrong house, these DVDs aren't hers, that fish tank in't hers. pretty much nothing in the house looks remotely like her stuff (I don't know this, but as soon as I say it it's true). I kick her out via the garage and go to have a soda. I fall awake before I can reach the refrigerator, and chech several times over the course of ten minutes to make sure It's not a false awakening. (If she was a ghost, I didn't realise it in the dream, this is just the most likely explanation aside from a crazy person somehow stealing our garage door opener from outside the house)

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, September 17, 2008 (between 6:20 and 7:36 A.M.)
Keyword=University After-Hours
Themes= school, vending machines/gumball machines, candy, illness/injury, late for class, dating/asking a girl out
[color=darkgray]I was walkin with a friend into a building on campus. I realised it would be closed, restricted accesss only, but they said they had special priveleges that allowed them into his building after closing. We were looking for something to help with their job (I think the person was female at first, and older, but later became a male of typical student age. They may have been two different people.) They were some sort of investigator for the school, like in a manga. We were looking through the building, whihch was sort iof but not quite almost similar tothe unionm building at my school, and didn't find anything. Eventually, I forgot that the building was supposed to be closed, and started seeing people just hanging out and havin fun, in the area that would have been the bowling alley/arcadee hallway directly below it. There was a large stand with plastic tubs of salsas for sale, and a new guacamole dip that had something insulting printed on it abut the makers of two other brands of salsa. I think they normally, outside of dreams, made sour cream. Also, a row of old gumball machines, with different types of candy. I expected the next section of hallway to be a row of food and toiletry machines, and maybe an aspirin or tylenol machine, but it was entirely toiletries and medications. I was annoyed, because I was hungry and wanted the food that should have been where cough syrup was now. The only food in the machines now was graham crackers coated on one side with something that I suspected was either an acid stabilizer or a laxative. I did not want to finds out the hard way. I continue onward,still looking for who or wahtever the other person was looking for, we met up again just before finding an unconscious girl on the floor of one of the workstations (rather than an enclosed desk, in the dream they were more like miniature offices). We call for an EMT with a bottle of room-tempurature water, who is there in seconds. She starts talking, still not moving, eyes closed, and says that she doesn't need to be awake for hours, not until her  next class. I say it's nearly 7:30 PM, she realises she's been asleep for most of the day (and not unconscious liek we originally thought, just a very deep sleeper), and that her next class is in half an hour. Or an hour and a half. WHichever it was, she thought it was a good thing we'd woken her up now. I volunteer to walk her to class, and we have a nice discussion about all sotrts of diferent things, what classes we're taking, that neither of us can stand to walk in the middle of the pathway in the hallway with the cement and plants and glass or open ceiling in the direct sunlight (despite that it should be 7:40 by now, and the sun wouldn't be anywhere near that high, if it was up at all. We're talking, and I really like her, and she doesn't seem to be annoyed with me, and[/color I wake up, and it sounds like someonme is trying to break my bedroom door off its hinges, as though that proves that I'm awake, since me saying "yes" when sombody yells at me to wake up doesn't prove anything.

----------


## JET73L

No keyword
Thursday, September 18, 2008
I had a dream this morning, and actually woke up when it ended, just before a bunch of noise occured (cat clawing at door, mom asking repeatedly if i was awake), so I was able to get at least a few fragments.
-The number 11
-the 3rd spider-girl (the one with the costume that looks like Venom and Punisher had a daughter)
-Superhumans (not exactly super powers, but like some sort of ascended thing, psions or that X-men style show on the WB [Andromeda?] or Heroes. Certainly not superheroes, and probably not supervillains.)

I also had a dream about an infestation of killer spiders, could have been separate, and earlier, and I just thought it had been the day before the previous dream, which seemed to have been partial-lucid since I was all "But that was when I was awake!' and later, "when I was alseep!", or it could have been the same dream, Anyway, there were huge brown-recluse looking spiders, nearly an inch and a half across, but with huge mandiubles almost the size of that fffreakignsspider bear ate onm survivor,man... Still making me sick... arachnophobnic... shudderng so I can hardly type...Anyway, they were coming out of stuff like couche sw and pillows and walls and even out from under carpeting... the opnly thing we (I and several friends who kept being differnent people) could do was go to the lobby of the hotel where everythin was sealed leather and fake marble and polished stone tiling and fight ofddfd the spiderrs there. If you got bit, it didn't go brused and necrotic like a brown recluse bote, it swelled like the flesshy protrusion around one of those fake bullet wounds, but a smaller puncture. We (I and... my wife? my [female] best friend? My [male] best friend's wife?) both were bitten several times, and I couldn't walk because i had beet bitten on the back of the left ankle and my achilles tendon had been broken by the venom and subsequent swelling. A swarm of the spiders, evne largerrt than earleir had broken free of the wall in the cprner of the lobby, and we ccould barely fight them off, and we were getting eaker and... Please, I... don't want ot make myself remember the rest, I'm dry heavign and shuddering uncontrollably as it is... I... we.... Idon't thinkl we survved.

I wanted to remember the otherdream... the other dream was cool... I didn't want. this one...

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, Sept. 20, about 1:00 A.M.
Keyword: Had Almost-WILD (Incomplete)
Was falling asleep, thinking, a scene was becoming more and more solid in my mind (a row of old-fashioned storefronts), eventally, after less than a couple of minutes of the same scene but more than a few minutes of random daydreaming, the scene was almost completely solid, in 3-d, and my arms were in front of me, attempting to reach the more than 30 feet to the stores (or the feet to the model buildings), and I suddenly went: But my arms are at my sides! One of them fell asleep under my neck! And about 2/3-3/4 of the way through that, my arms started spasming, then my legs, and the scene disappeared in the seconds it took me to regain control of my limbs.

Sunday, September 21, 2008 (morning, up to about 6:20-6:35)
Keyword: Best Birthday Ever

*Spoiler* for _explicit sexual content_: 




Themes: Groceries, shellfish, half-cousin (anonymous), Deathnote (L), Birthday, cake, sex, tan faux-leather recliner, obnoxious cartoons, pokemon,
(Semicontrolled lucidity starts a within a few seconds of the beginning of thedream, and slowly fades until Im barely lucid enough to wake up. I have had other sex-themed dreams since starting the journal, but most of them could be toned down without altering what happened in the dream.) Im at the grocery store, and had been sent to buy fish, or shellfish. I check the crab legs, they art decent quality. Fresh-cooked, not chilled, which is odd. There is a lot of barbecue stuff, sauces and Coleman Foreman grills and charcoal. It is late in the year, mid to late fall, maybe October, so they are out of place. Im going home, on the street outside my house (viewing this in 3rd-person view from a fixed but rotary viewpoint at the end of the street), getting the mail from our mailbox across the street. I am inside, its not my house inside, curled up in a pleather armchair with my half-cousin watching television. Shes about a year older than me, and the chair looks like it was made from the same material as the deerskin-looking boots on the sim I had modded into existence earlier that day, before going to sleep (Tananda from Robert Aspirins Myth Adventures series. The earlier books, before she was completely green.) Its someones birthday, which is why there are people there who otherwise wouldnt be. Shes now half-naked, snuggling closer and rubbing against me. Im getting an erection, which presses between the top of her thighs, as she is both wearing jeans and laying face-up on top of me in the chair. I begin massaging her, and she has seemingly arbitrary negative and positive reactions. Eventually, someone who looks exactly like L/Ryuzaki from Deathnote pops up to the right of us, says not there! (reminding me of those stupid flash games where you click randomly until either the setting is destroyed or the girl has stripped down to a bikini), and takes a piece of cake from the pizza in a box on the formerly empty table. It was chocolate, with white frosting, two layers. I found this (why he sliced the cake when there was nothing but pizza from which to cut it) odd, but was preoccupied by 1.a manga character popping up next to me and stealing a piece of cake, and 2. The now fully naked girl laying on top of me. I begin massaging her breasts again, rubbing down across her stomach, thighs, and crotch. My penis is out and now completely between the tops of her thighs. Shes rubbing grinding, against me shes getting close to climax, someone walks in the door and shes behind the chair and Im completely contained by my clothing, and it turns out I am the person the birthday party is for. There are two kids now on the television, which had been on the entire time but blurred, with the sound off. One says they should attack the others with SuperSoakers, the other summpons a pokemon- a Bulbasaur or a Bulbamander (bulbasaur/charmander cross), and the other summons a Squirtle. By now, the scene on the television is in 3-d, the sort of hologram you get when the 3-d on a movie doesnt quite sync with the distance between your eyes, and the pokemon are fighting independently of their trainers. One of the trainers says, I know! Lets throw pokeballs at them! They pull miniaturized pokeballs out, of their packs/belts, expand them, and jump from in front of the television to go to the other room. This is getting so stupid I not only cant see straight, I cant stay asleep. I wake up.



Note: The reason for the birthday theme was probably reading Robert Aspirins _Myth-chief_, which has a Cake ceremony similar to a Klahdish (and human) birthday party. I seem to have overdosed on MythAdventure stuff lately.

----------


## JET73L

Monday, September 22, 2008 (morning, before maybe 6:30 or 7:40)
Keyword: Missing Person, Pt. 1
Themes: Girl, friend, picnic (late-night), fireworks, cat, stupid pet tricks (cat), stupid lighter tricks, hotel/fancy apartment building, elevator, missing person
This dream journal entry was based on a forgotten dream this morning that I pieced together using bits of information I remembered writing down the next dream.
A storm had just ended, and I am having a late-night picnic to watch the fireworks testing fields with one of my small group of best friends in the dream, a girl I really like, though I think I hadnt fully realized it yet, thinking I just really liked her as a friend, despite that we usually ended up doing stuff like this, in what would otherwise be settings for a date, without the others. Her cat, a fluffy but not longhaired white cat, traps himself in her laundry bag, one of those cheap mesh bags you might see at a pool. I move to release him, but she said she had taught him a new trick. She gave him a sort of clicking auditory signal, and he squirmed around until he had a lighter held in both paws, facing the side of the bag. He clawed at the lighter a few times until it caught, and simply hopped out of the hole in the bag the lighter flame made. She took a lit cigarette from the bag and ground it out on the low, wide cement barrier we were sitting on, saying he always lights at least one doing this trick. The fireworks testing had just started, and it was really cool. When it was over, I helped her clean up, then went back to my own place, either a permanent hotel room or a re-hea-heally fancy apartment building. I mess around with the elevator for awhile, going between the ground and fourth floors (of the four aboveground floors in the building, I was on the 3rd, since the first floor was also the ground floor and lobby) and jumping in and out of the elevator. When I got back to my flat/suite/whatever, I realized I had left something back where we had been earlier. Some of her stuff was still there, I figured maybe she had gone to get a new laundry bag or something, or was taking two trips. I wasnt worried because although it seemed urban and industrial in this area, it was actually a really, really, really small town, maybe a few hundred people, but as I waited longer and longer, I started to get worried. I was woken by my cat clawing at the door until it opened, then jumping on my stomach, so I didnt remember enough of this dream to write down until after the second dream.

September 22, 2008 (ended sometime just before 10:30 A.M.)
Keyword: Missing Person, Pt. 2
Themes: Girl from previous dream(s), searching (lost person) imaginary animals, fake animals, exotic pets, stupid pet tricks (cat), stupid lighter tricks, café, friends (not F-R-I-E-N-D-S), amphibious Black Beast of Aaaugh leviathan sort of thing, Johnny Depp movies (nonexistent), video games (possibly nonexistent)
The girl is still missing. I run off to look for her, despite that everyone thinks shes dead, but wont admit it to either me or themselves, all using some form of the word unconscious. When I start at the place she had last been seen, where we had had the picnic last night, someone, I think my little sister, had been eating cereal from several bowls, as well as a half-finished breakfast platter sort of thing, I was angry. I dont find her, yet, but I do find her cat.Hes tangled in her laundry bag on the manhole cover over a storm drain a block and a half away. I give him the signal to do his escape-from-the-bag trick, where he lights a Bic or plastic Zippo lighter and uses it to melt his way out of the bag. Inevitably, as the time she showed me this trick, he ends up causing a cigarette to start smoldering, which keep turning up in the laundry bag despite the fact that she doesnt smoke (or if she did, it was some sof secret, but she never smelled of smoke, so it may have been another trick she taught the cat after it learned how to use a lighter. He was covered in mud that had seeped through the bag, left over from the storm last night. We pass like a dozen doughnut shops and cafes before we get to my bosss café, and I know she would have told me, in less serious circumstances, to go back and walk that cat through the door of every other establishment on this street that serves coffee. I explain that I cant keep him at my hotel room/apartment, because of the no-pets rule, so if one of them could just watch the cat until we find the girl, that would be great. My boss, surprisingly, volunteers, despite that she normally doesnt allow animals into her home. I continue back up the way from the storm drain where I found the cat, and sidestep two guard cougars, a squirtjelly (looks like a really fat, bald woodchuck made of gelatin that spits a dollop of water at people when it gets mad), and two or three mistbirds/sprinklerbirds that had been watering the lawn but were now hovering over the sidewalk. I kind of thought this was a dream, but I didnt think I could feel this strongly about a dream character so I convinced myself it was real and walked onward. I think by that time I had realized I was in love with her, I had been but a long time but never realized it. I meet up with another guy from the café at the pond, which is just a quarry filled with water, about fifteen feet down from the edge after a storm like that. Two other guys, one of whom fancied the missing girl, rode by on bikes to look for her north of the residential area, at either the woods or the dirt plains, I dont know which. The guy I had met up with at the gravel pit had lost his appetite about a plate of ribs, so we started tossing bits of them in because someone had mentioned a particular sort of trout or bass or something that might, for some now unknown reason, be important. Big fish start coming to the surface, they looked kind of fake and kind of ugly, like those lunkhead looking blue fish in Endless Ocean, and then bigger fish surfaced that looked really fake and really ugly, and started eating the bits of rib meat, at least one even enveloping a smaller fishs heat to get at the bit it had caught in its lips (could not bite through the skin, at least the larger fish seemed to be a movie prop). I noticed that there are now a lot more eyes than there are fish, and that the water has developed a sort of fleshy quality I ask the other guy if those are pork ribs. Yeah, he says. I yell Johnny Depps last (as in most recent) movie! Run! Another guy had just arrived and asked what I was yelling about. Suddenly, the guy with the plate of ribs realised what it was, explained it was the creature from the game [Little?] People, and to run, in the same direction Im already running, as fast as they can. Im still running, and I begin to wake up, devastated that, even though I am now awake, I hadnt been able to save her.

----------


## JET73L

September 23, 2008 (up to 4:50 A.M.)
Keyword: Psycho Costumer
Themes: horror movies (slasher films), costumes, murder/psycho, dog (pug, creepy)
Hand me that chainsaw, so I can be a homicidal maniac. She was showing me a collection of stuff for Halloween and various costume parties. I forget who exactly she was, but she was certainly spooky, though in her demeanor and pranks more than her inherent thin, mouse-haired looks. I was currently being shown the knife-wielding maniac collection, which also had a fake chainsaw with a smooth plastic chain and a realistic gas-motor sound effect. It was surprising when she came at me in a bloody Jason mask; even more so when a convincing simulacrum had been placed in a different direction, just at the edge of peripheral vision. My heart nearly gave out before I realized the figure had a ¾ sized chainsaw, light brown hair, and was 411 wearing a dress. That was not funny. Later, as she was explaining the ten rules of a Jason Voorhees impression (also useful for generic knife-slashers), I found a spring-loaded horror scarecrow and jumped back to trip over the ugliest, ghostliest miniature bulldog I had ever seen. I had not been aware that there was a dog in the house, and when I asked, she used a surprisingly skillful combination of avoidance and implied denial that actually had me believing this was the neighbors dog, which had broken in and was ready to chew us up into tiny, dog-food sized pieces. He wasnt. Someday, a real rabid dog or killer psycho will break in during a costume effects showing, and everyone will think her reaction is too over-the-top to be real. There was more, both before and after the segment here, but I dont recall much of it, not even enough to write down some definite details.

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, September 25, 2008 (ended at 9:46 A.M.)
Keyword: Elemental Lucid
Themes: Deer, forest, dirt, control panel, Matrix/VR/DNI/Wizards Bane sort of teleportation thing, ocean, storm, fishing boat, volcano, standing on air, waking up
So, I was in a dream, I dont recall what it was, but it may have involved deer (hunting or being or talking to), and a forest, or possibly dirt, like dirt that had been chopped up by bulldozers, and I got bored with that. So, I decide Ill change the dream. Suddenly, all my consciousness can see is a series of choices, in a sort of silver-blue pattern like some of those webcomic forums, but with silver instead of white. I pick a choice that sounds interesting, and Im suddenly both standing at the screen realm and standing in the middle of a storm-tossed tempest. (I think I was knee-deep in the water at parts, but I didnt get wet and it was the middle of the ocean, and in the troughs of the waves I was literally on top of the water, so Ill see if this counts toward the lucid task of the month). I even see a boat in the distance, some sort of fishing trawler, but a little one, like would be handled by just a few people (not circa 24 A.D., but circa 1950s-present). I decide I dont yet want to drown in a dream, so I back out literally, but without moving, you know how those people on the psi thread say to move the energy without using your muscles? Like that, only instead of moving a feeling of energy, Im trying to move myself backward, and instead effortlessly move the entire area forward away from me, and the last bits of water sort of fade and drain away through the infinite space between me and/on the opposite side of the screen view thing. I pick another choice, and suddenly theres a rush of warm air and ash. Im standing in midair over the lip of a soon-to-be completely active volcano. I think, this is cool, elements, and wonder if this is air or fire, since the first scene was presumable earth, but the I suddenly think Im going to be late for school,  scrabble for my phone next to my bed, realize both that Id woken up and that I didnt need to leave for another hour, and started typing this.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, September 27, 2008 (about 11:15)
Keyword: Fragment 3: Dogbert’s Relationshippy Agency
Themes: Dogbert (business scheme), dysfunctional people (individuals), dysfunctional people (relationships)
I was running said agency from the keyword, as Dogbert (the talking dog from Dilbert who looks like a pork bun with floppy ears and wants to be, and often succeeds in becoming, incredibly rich. Or at least in making fools make fools of them.) I don’t remember much, but the backstory on this one guy was that he was constantly in one-night stands, and wanted to know why none of the women in town  would talk to him anymore. The only part of the scene I can remember was him yelling, and I quote, “I can’t get married!” I think “Dogbert” suggested something along the lines of proposing to someone he hates, because it would be completely unexpected (and would be funny for Dogbert).

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, September 28, 2008 (early morning)
Keyword: Fragment 4
All I remember is someone challenged my to a fight with padded staves. And they had enough power to make a gymnasium full of students playing basketball suddenly be practicing bojutsu.

Sunday, September 28, 2008 (8:58 A.M.)
Keyword: Time Travel Skill Control and False Awakenings
Themes: Spoiled food, missing persons, cool intros, certain death, time travel, skill control, false awakenings, typing entries into dream journal
We were out of food, or at least food that hadnt spoilt, and were sorting through what was left. For some reason, I found the cheese important. Then, we met the other people (a guy in his early-mid twenties, two girls in their mid-twenties, and a Yoda in his two hundreds). Then, it turns out my dream character has a son, who happens to be missing. Theres this big introduction sequence, where it shows the person in an action sequence, then it freezes and shows their name and the part theyll play in the search-and-rescue mission. When it comes to my turn to be *screenshot* I, in 3rd-person (I look like a cross between the dad on the Casper movie and Paracelsus von Hoenheim from FMA), run toward a turbine tunnel about six feet across, with a bunch of safeguards removed, and collapse. I say I have successfully gone back in time several seconds, remaining out of sync with everyone in the past. They want to know what I did to prove it, and I say you! The genoshian! (only I mean kashykkian, only Im pointing at the yoda), You dont know all that jedi stuff, do you? I did that! Then I woke up, and started thinking about typing this, then I was typing this, then I realized I was still lying in bed without a computer, just moving my fingers across a nonexistent keyboard, so I start typing on my computer again, only its still not there, and I try one more time, only this time I wake up first, and I actually get my computer and start typing it down.

Sunday, September 28, 2008 (10:40 A.M.)
Keyword: Usurping the Powers of Darkness
Themes: Grim Adventures f Billy and Mandy, were/bigfoot/wombat/etc, plasma gun, cheap clichéd cop-outs, Death (anthropomorphic personification), stealing dark powers
I forget what it was, but somebody had a plan. There was some sort of evil, and Mandy from the grim adventures of billy and mandy only older and I think shed stolen the grim reapers powers. Anyway, the3vil kept quoting bad horror films. They went to I think nergal;s house, or some source of power, he was playing cards. The 3vil, which kind of looked like some sort of fuzzy evil wombat sort of thing broke through the floor and said something that sounded like, you are my burrows/burros double. Wait, wrong movie. It pulled some sort of laser plasma w\energy gun from hammerspace, the power held up a picture of itself which melted in the blast, held up another, melted, held up another, melted, held up an empty hand,, and got hit by the beam and partially melted. The 3vil left, quoting some movie again, and evil older grim reaper mandy stepped out of the shadows in the corner of the room. Asked why the source hadnt fought back, it could have easily won had it not hesitated to use its full power. Then approximately the same thing happened at the home of what I think was the replacement grim reaper, only the 3vil now had short, spiked/scruffy black hair and was wearing a leather jacket and had different movie quotes that I cant even remember, they were so misquoted. And the reaper didnt try the charade with trying to trick it into just destroying a photograph. I think the mandy creature was trying to pit the two against each other so as to harvest their powers and become unstoppable, but I could be wrong. Anyway, thats all I remember, I couldve woken up, but I think it just ended.

----------


## JET73L

False Awakening & 2 fragments (before 6:20-6:40 or later)
Keyword: House MD, Order of the Stick, alarm clock reset  FA
I deactivate my alarm _four freaking times._ Not counting the one time I accidentally hit the snooze button. Its supposed to be deactivated at most twice. The least abrasive alarm onmy cell phone (the one that has a sort of light xylophone tone, and goes, dun-dun dun, duhn dun-dun duhn-dun dun du-duhn). It was meant to wake me up without shoving any dreams right out of my mind. Guess that just started backfiring. Then, before 6:25, it starts out with a sort of introduction, then it segues into being one of the few successful characters (ebnemy, I think, I forfot to write down my alignment this morning) from the Order of the Stick stick figure RPG comic. I would have typed more, because I could originally remember more (a _lot_ more), but I kept falling back asleep until nearly 7:20. Although there was also a good chance that in the intro to this dream, or in an earlier dream, I was House. From the show. Only not on pain meds (because I didnt happen to think of the leg injury pain thing, so it didnt happen)

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, 1st October 2008 (6:29 A.M.)
Keyword: My Name Is House
Themes: tacky decorations, sales convention, House MD, My Name is Earl, welding/torch soldering, prank
I don’t recall much of what happened earlier, I think it was some sort of sales convention for the people who sell that tacky faux-hillbilly decorative stuff. I’m looking at a display of a &#190; size canoe intended to be an armchair and a poorly-written sign on a fake tree stump that says “gone fishin,’ presumably a euphemism fo “using the restroom.” Then I’m suddenly kin this weird cross between House MD and My Name is Earl. At first, it was just a normal  I am in ur television show, bein ur character” situation, as House, but then I/hose start building a giant dollhouse/ferret run/whatever while Wilson is talking. I am no longer hse, and Wilson gets all weird sand starts adding onto the wire model house thing. Then I am Wilson, using an acetylene torch to weld the bits of the framework together. Randy walks by to ask what I am/Wilson is doing, and we/Wilson says, “I’m building this house for _her_.” I assume we are referring to his ex-wife, rather than someone dead, which makes him seem just a little bit less Norman Bates. I notice that the torch is starting to leave curly flakes of burnt… metal, I assumed, but on closer investigation someone has left shredded cheddar cheese on the welding joints. I tryt melting the cheese off, but apparently cheese has a higher melting point than metal, and it just melts enough to stuck together. Joy is laughing hysterically, which implies that she was involved with the cheese prank, and Darnell takes her elsewhere, leaving behind their two grown-up kids, twins, it appears, in their pale face makeup and hair powder and super emo “Noser-from Middleman” attitude. I/we decide to paint their faces with all different arcs and whorls so they look like the Stormbringer/Storm breaker sort of thing, I am woken up by the orange alarm clock program I just started testing, which, as of this morning, is working great. And there was the occasional flash of lucidity, while I am Wilson, like “Why are there chatracters here from My Name is Earl? I’m on House… How am I on House?” sort of thing. But I’m not counting it because it never lasted more than a moment.

----------


## JET73L

October 05, 11:24 A.M.
Keyword: D&D Multiclass Lecture
Themes: False Awakening, dreamviews/dream journal, writing, D&D (sorcerer), D&D (Rogue Multiclass)
I’m woken up by my pet cat, he usually thinks he’s hungry if he has too high a ratio of crumbs to food pellets, or it has started to get the least bit light outside. I had had a decent dream, really cool. I think it was lucid for the second half, but I couldn’t remember anything other than that it had something to do with D&D. After feeding him and using the restroom as quickly as possible, I collapse back into bed to see if I can remember anything by staying still, and possibly falling asleep for a short time. I start remembering things, that I was a sorcerer who had multiclassed to Rogue, and was explaining multiclassing to a friend’s kid and a bunch of his or her classmates. It was really cool, still partially lucid though less han the earlier dream, and as soon as I stopped having the dream, I got a pencil and a piece of paper from beside my bed to write down key words so I wouldn’t forget before my computer woke up. I was writing,. And writing, and remembering earlier things as I wrote, and then I realized my eyes were closed, I held no pencil, and was frantically writing my dream down on a wide-ruled, three-hole punched sheet of nothing. I remembered I don’t usually keep full sheets of paper by my bed, and forgot nearly everything about the previous dreams the instant I opened my eyes.

October 7, 2008 (9:30 A.M.-9:50 A.M.)
Keyword: Flat(-ish)land
Themes: St. Bernard (dog), poisoning (copy toner), polydimensional perception
A saint Bernard ate something really poisonous (I didn’t see any of the effects, but it was something really poisonous, like one of those aluminum packets with the box of toner in (hey, he might not have pierced the aluminum with his teeth!) Then everything was like flatland (well, flatterland, I haven’t read Flatland recently), only there were people instead of shapes. Perhaps I was dreaming in 6-7d, and seeing in 3.5d. Anyway, everybody was perfectly normal in all three directions yet infinitely flat at the same time. And they all had a hint of polygon about them. I don’t remember what happened, just what was. It was freaky.

Wednesday, October 08, 2008
Keyword: Cannot Type with Paws
Themes: altered species (pug dog), video game soundtracks, Kingdom Hearts, FFX
Lucid! I could tell I was dreaming because my paws couldn’t turn the mages of my book. I was alittle black pug dog for most of the dream, and I was working in Windows Movie Maker with a bunch of FMVs and some soundtrack music from an RPG site I go to. For some reason, when I was trying to work on Passion, by Utada, Destiny Islands started playing. Which was odd, because I haven’t listened to the Destiny Islands theme (from Kingdom Hearts) on a computer since I but the CD years ago. I reached down through the computer to switch off the song, realized I had hands and the computer was next to my bed, probably playing it on the new playlist I’d made for the orange or citrus or whatever alarm, and realized I’d been awake since the color of the post stopped being lucid blue.

----------


## JET73L

10/10/08, 7:15-7:40
Keyword: Most Random Day Ever
I woke up and went to use the restroom and brush my teeth, and there was a laundry basket (empty) overturned on the sink. I went to the mall (shopping, not national) and saw my dad there, at his apartment, at the mall. I asked if he had a set of dice from when he played RPGs that I could borrow. He said he did, walked away, and I started talking to a random passerby and then woke up. 

1010/08, between 10:40 and 11:09
Keyword: Virtual time travel
Themes: time travel, history, undersea creatures, Atlantis
I had found information on ancient civilizations and undersea monsters that no one had seen for thousands of years. The ancient Greeks and other early Mediterranean civilizations had found corpses of creatures they called leviathan, and either using a virtual reality dreaming sort of thing or actually projecting my mind back in time, I actually saw a dissection of the eye of a leviathan that was like a squid, but enormous. Its left eye alone was the size of… well, of an eyeball three feet across. A large beach ball, perhaps. I was narrating to myself, and to my journal, but that didn’t make the discovery of these long-lost events any less wondrous. Another group had been searching the areas near where the squid leviathan was found, and discovered a small cave that was enormous inside, but had been almost entirely filled with water. The entrance of the cave was bent like a grease trap in a sink, so they were able to pump air into the entry chamber and send people in to see things further back than they could have held their breath. The explorers voices said it was like a city in there, and I was going to follow, but I wanted to get a lamp of my own first. I started to swim towards the surface, but felt a sudden, wrenching pain across my neck, as though someone were trying to break my neck by pulling it with a rope. The pain shot through my neck again, and I woke up, finding that I had fallen asleep in a chair and had twisted my neck the wrong way, causing an injury that, as of 1:00 P.M., I am still in pain from.

10/11/08 (up to about 9:20 or 9:30 A.M.)
Keyword: Everything-League Baseball 
So, I was at this debate, and I had s pretty convincing argument going for whatever we were debating. Unfortunately, the other team has a slightly better argument. Fortunately, the other team was in the wrong room. They lost their debate and we won ours by default. The other team rushed out to see if they could make it to their own debate before being disqualified, taking with themtheir leader’s lucky lucky not-autographed not-glow-in-the-dark silver dagger. Suddenly, I had  been playing some combination of major league, minor league, and little league baseball. Barry Bonds (rookie version) was up to bat, and our manager was busy keeping her 8-year old son/nephew/whatever from misbehaving.  (turns out, he’s part of the game.) The next guy at bat, I couldn’t see the face of, because for some reason he was still wearing his batting helmet. Good thing, too, because he was suddenly an outfielder and the ball had been hit just over the edge of the field into his team’s dugout (not really a dugout, bore of a dirt area with a bench and a cooler of gatorade), and when he missed catching it, his teammate picked it up and tapped it on his had, on the helmet. Then I was a bat, got two people home but was tagged out. Got back to the dugout, the kid was sitting on the table and the manager was trying to get him not to. So he decides to say he can sit on the table if he wants to because he has cancer, she tells him not to say that because he doesn’t and he goes back to the bench and cuts to the middle of the batting order line., with the same excuse, repeating it over and over and over. I and another player (who just happens to be an oncologist) decide that he doesn’t have cancer, partly because he’s got some minor illness that would kill him within hours if he had, and then the manager walks over and says she believes him and should know because they have the same last name (possibly trying to reference that they are related without getting busted for nepotism when picking the team). I get sick of the kid repeating his lie over and over aand the argumenyt between the manager and the baseball playing oncologist, and teleport out asd the fagger from the debate appears in the air between them.

Sunday, October 12, 2008 (early morning… sometime)
Keyword: Aspiring Farm Scribe
Themes: Farm, library, girlfriend, writing
Okay, I don’t remember near everything (just remembered 2/3 of the dream in the last 30 seconds), but the main points of the dream were that this was in the past, probably a couple of decades, possibly more or less, and we lived on a ranch/farm/whatever with some girl whose family had either died or left or couldn’t pay for food, and was now employed as the accountant/bookkeeper at the farm or whatever it was. Anyway, the dream starts out that we’re going to a v=bunch of libraries, branches we don’t usually go to of our usual library system. I’m getting all sorts of different books (mostly fiction, particularly juvenile/young adult mysteries, mostly yhe original Hardy Boys series,, and crafts, particularly carving, mostly jack-o’-lanterns.) Later, back at the ranch, I killed the hackneyed phrase “meanwhile, back at the ranch” by using a form of it in a proper sentence… Anyway, back at the ranch, the accountant girl and I were hanging out alone more often and being all affectionate, and most if what I can remember was talking, kissing, and teaching me to write legibly. After this, she started disappearing more and more when we weren’t together, and somebody confronted her with sleeping around instead of keeping proper track of the account books. (at least, that was their assumption, the only “evidence” they had was the accounting being inaccurate for one month). She disappears, and I eventually get the job of official scribe for the place because nobody else can write legibly _and_ read as well as I could. I wept, at the time I assumed it was joy because I had always wanted to bed a scribe instead of a field worker, and because during each part of the dream my memory of the previous bit faded, but it could have been any one of several emotions considering the earlier part of the dream. I had another dream directly after this one, but forgot the keyword I hsad set to remember it, so all I remember was that it was in the present, and I had found an old, lost set of D&D dice that my dad said I could have if I could find them. I cannot remember where that was, either, but it was somewehere I forgot to check yesterday.

----------


## JET73L

Monday, October 13, 2008, 6:58
Keyword: Transmogrified House Caretakers
Themes: Victorian era, magic (technomancy), scrying, gender equality, news casting, shapeshifting, Sweeny Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street (2008 movie adaptation) 
[London accent circa. 1875] Our daughter may have been a foundling, but we loved her as much as, maybe more than, if she were our own. My wife even wanted her happiness so much that not only did they break the gender order on newspeople who could say the news on the talkboxes enchanted to transmit picture, but she did so while they were on our fastest horse in the middle of the forest running alongside our Baron and Baroness and their travelling guard. I had helped from afar as I could, scrying to be sure they werent caught prisoner and casting small charms to keep a rider from falling off a horse. I lost power after they convinced the baron (by convincing his wife), but before they were in the clear on the falling-from-a-horse issue. I returned to our home to find that the caretakers, a groundskeeper who shall heretofore be referred to as Mr. Todd, because his looks (though not demeanor) are reminisce of the demon barber of London, and his wife, from now to be referred to as Jeannie, who didnt make me think of a blonde girl in a djinni outfit, but rather because Jeannie sounded like it might be her name. She might have been a djinni, but she looked like that Carter girl who married the director, Burton, though not as austere as her role of Mrs. Lovett. I pulled the spells off of them that had backfired and left them a cat and an orangutan (I dont recall which was which), and allowed them to get on with their day. Todd was fixing the shower faucet so that it didnt leak, and Jeannie had been making one of those holiday cakes with the preserved fruits and nuts. I cant remember the rest of the dream, because the girl at McDonalds restaurant could not get our food request in order, and kept trying to make us pay for an extraneous sandwich, and half a dollar extra for a plain coffee instead of the hazelnut I had ordered. Oh, right, [/accent] And that hadnt been the start of the dream, either, there were a few bits before that I couldnt get down. Pretty interesting dream, though.

----------


## JET73L

Tuesday, October 14, 2008 (8:20-9:35)
Keyword: Mini Dream Series
I wake up slightly, fall back asleep, and dream about something random for about half a second, like a department store (off-white stucco walls, giant sign over one of the doors) or a catgirl android (really hot, with really red hair. Like anime red), dreaming about typing about dreaming (lost 2 microdreams because I was sleepy enough the RC didnt work), had a couple more half-awake, not-quite-dreams.

----------


## JET73L

10/15/08 (To 7:30 A.M.)
Keyword: Hallucinated Insomnia
Not an FA, because I dreamed I hadnt gone to sleep at all. There were a bunch of changes (real life/dream), and Im not counting the bit of lucidity because I just barely thought it was a dream anyway:
-loud rain/bright sunlight (with a visible increase of light from pre-dawn to after sunrise)
-hallway dark/light from hallway
Computer off/computer sleeping with power LED on
-Sam____/Selma Hayek (name changed in cell phone directory)
-cat not in room/cat could push open a closed door blocked by a towel wedged under and a large box of books to enter room
Some things were the same (my right shoulder blade muscle and the inside of my left cheek hurting, my room and the placement of recognizable objects within it, and, oddly enough, the fact that both my cell phone and the heating pad for my shoulder had both been unplugged and moved, which implies that this was a hallucination of some sort rather than a dream.)

----------


## JET73L

October 18
Keyword: Diners, Drive-ins, and Demented People
We were at my grandmoms house, staying there while driving to some vacation. When we headed into the city (not necessarily Kansas City, but possibly a further one), we stopped at a diner for dinner that had game machines from which you could get prizes. There was a whole row of those skee-ball type games that look like a vending machine, with the lower-quality prizes at the bottom blocking the higher-quality prizes. I had no cash, and nobody would loan me a few quarters. Fortunately, somebody owed me money, or a fine, so I ended up getting about seven quarters plus change. I pwned at the coca-cola-themed-objects machine. Then some controversy breaks out, it turns out the people who own the diner ARE NUTS, AND WE JUST ESCAPE WITHOUT THEM NOTICING. Later that evening or the next (either still after dark or the next night), we are at a bar for dinner, and I make some sort of bet with my mom. It turns out that they serve Hungry-man boxed meals, which seems to put a crimp on her chances to win the bet. I do not recall what exactly the bet was. I got yet another free root beer when I ordered my meal, and eventually the dream faded out to me being fully awake with my mind wandering.

October 19
Keyword: Life as a Gen-Mod Prototype
I didnt quite know what I was, just that there were only 14 of us. We had been sent by the Corporation across the galaxy, for testing in the field, after having been raised in laboratory conditions. Each of us was accompanied by an Angel, a biomechanical artificial intelligence built to serve humans and, apparently, whatever I was. There were millions, if not more, of the Angels. I didnt know what exactly I was, but I gathered I was one of Doctor Bowmans creatures. I looked human (at least to me), and I could see and smell and hear.. Well, I couldnt compare it to humans at the time, but it was perfectly normal for me. I had a little trouble with hearing, but wearing earplugs IRL may have bee a factor. Anyway, no sooner had I made it to my station on some bog-infested planet than I found the girl who was the front secretary and head of off-world communications at HQ was someone who required vengeance More specifically, she required vengeance in the form of a sexy artificial life form of which she had no doubt been memory-wiped (that was me, by the way). Since FTL travel was now possible (or our planets were in extremely close planetary systems, within 4 light-weeks), I would be able to call in my (make-work) assignment as complete, and tell them the Angel I had been assigned was malfunctioning and needed to be brought to HQ for an advanced scan. By the time we got there, I had also convinced the Corporation that it would be nice to have one of us on-planet. So much for their intelligence. Anyway, I quickly got the girl to fall for me, but before I could dispense any of my particular brand of suble nbut powerful psychological torment, my human based safeguards kicked in and I shut down[/color]/woke up.

October 20, 2008 (probably between 9:00 and 9:40)
Keyword: On-Campus FA
I woke up in the 2nd floor lounge at the union building, or rather a conference room with similar enough furniture that I might have accidentally fallen asleep there. There was a girl sitting across the table, but since shes still there Im goind to assume I woke up at least a little then. However, I wasnt completely awake, because she left, someone at the other end of the room with a whiteboard was erasing some class times and left after drawing something that looked like it might have been a turtle. I got up, stretched, and the ceiling got in my way. I found that odd because my right shoulder and my left hand are not eight feet apart. I required an explanation, so I looked at the ceiling, then at the floor, then at the ceiling again. I then looked at the opposite wall. The corner between the wall and the ceiling was where the wall should have been. So I looked, not directly upward, but upward and a little bit to one side. It turned out the bit of the ceiling I was under was under the eaves, and slanted down almost to the floor. I wnet to the middle of the room, continued stretching, vcalled my mom to see if she was going home for lunch since it was already 11:20. She either called me or the person in her office Josh, I couldnt tell because she often uses only visual cues to show whether she is talking to the person present or the person on the phone, which gets annoying. I fell back asleep on the couch, woke up in the actual 2nd floor lounge with the same girl as earlier sitting across the table, and did a reality check. I am now, to the best of my knowledge, awake.

----------


## JET73L

October 20, 2008 (probably between 9:00 and 9:40)
Keyword: On-Campus FA
I woke up in the 2nd floor lounge at the union building, or rather a conference room with similar enough furniture that I might have accidentally fallen asleep there. There was a girl sitting across the table, but since shes still there Im goind to assume I woke up at least a little then. However, I wasnt completely awake, because she left, someone at the other end of the room with a whiteboard was erasing some class times and left after drawing something that looked like it might have been a turtle. I got up, stretched, and the ceiling got in my way. I found that odd because my right shoulder and my left hand are not eight feet apart. I required an explanation, so I looked at the ceiling, then at the floor, then at the ceiling again. I then looked at the opposite wall. The corner between the wall and the ceiling was where the wall should have been. So I looked, not directly upward, but upward and a little bit to one side. It turned out the bit of the ceiling I was under was under the eaves, and slanted down almost to the floor. I wnet to the middle of the room, continued stretching, vcalled my mom to see if she was going home for lunch since it was already 11:20. She either called me or the person in her office Josh, I couldnt tell because she often uses only visual cues to show whether she is talking to the person present or the person on the phone, which gets annoying. I fell back asleep on the couch, woke up in the actual 2nd floor lounge with the same girl as earlier sitting across the table, and did a reality check. I am now, to the best of my knowledge, awake.


Up to about 9:38, Thursday, October 23, 2008
Keyword: Chase Scene & Cooking School
Themes: chase scene, restaurants, 3Panel Soul, writing, mad scientist, reverse sleep pills, mad science 
Another Epic dream, s I lost most of it. I started typing it out, but fell half asleep in the middle of typing and only have this because of my second alarm. All I can remember of the first few parts of the dream were that I was at several themed restaurants (greek, French, pirate) and was chasing someone for part of the time, carrying something (books, or possibly electronics) that would be completely destroyed if the runner tricked me into falling into the loch or on of the canals before he did, or before I caught him, And that jerk stole a moped halfway through the chase, instead of just hiding in restaurants  and hoping I didnt see which one he was in. Anyway, later at some sort of school that looked vaguely like a combination of my college and some place /I cant remember right now, I think several people were chefs. One (the one that looked like Jess from 3Panel Soul was also a writer, who ended up moping inside a staircase because the first run of her dragon book only sod eight copies of fourty-six. Eventually, I solved that, in a way that involved a bunch of metaphor and an illusion of a small dragon made of fire. and another chef, this obnoxious guy who seemed to have been like some sort of French dude and with enough of an American accent, and a light enough/realistic enough French accent, that he had probably relocated to the U.S. years ago, and wasnt just a guy with a fake accent. Anyway, he tricked me onto drinking a beaker of something from the synthetic ingredients lab that turned out to have been spiked with waking drugs (like sleeping drugs, but they wake you up from a dream instead of putting you to sleep. I had forgotten he hated Jess-chef-author, and probably wanted vengeance for me keeping her from quitting writing, and probably cooking since they were, like, rivals. Anyway, once the waking pills kicked in, I woke up. Stupid, really, since I disappear when I wake, and Im pretty sure my dreamscapes disappear, too, with at least an 80-85% rate of not lasting in the dream-ness.

----------


## JET73L

Friday, October 24, 2008 (morning, sometime before 7:20)
Keyword: I Love This School
I sort of fell half-asleep after waking up, so I dont remember much if the plot-based portion of the dream. I do know it wasnt Epic, just plot-based. Anyway, I was at the same school as yesterday morning, a sort of dream version of a school that combines my own college with a couple others that Ive seen on television, maybe in brochures. Anyway, it wasnt just a cooking school, I was taking other classes too. There was, for example, a medieval life class for ½ credit (food, tools, feudalism, little bit of trade). Met a nice group of people, too. Ended up forming a close group consisting of five or six people including me, two or three people who were into D&D sort of thing, another person who may also have been part of the first group that like console RPGs and anime, and two incredibly hot twins (tall, about my height, straian blonde with the sun-highlighted hair and the sort of tan a person gets from not bothering with tanning aside from using sunscreen with suntan lotion while outside). Anyway, the first day of class, after we met, somehow the hot girls and I ended up in a sort of relationship. Same group of friends, the six people from the medieval studies class plus whoever else we happen to know, only lots of sex as well. 3 rules: they were a package deal, no PDAs beyond showing affection (especially not with both at once), and no emotional attachment beyond said friendship or affection. The last was far more difficult than expected. Anyway, I think I had met a couple of the people in the class in yesterday mornings dream, and possibly the twins as well implying that this was a prequel to last nights dream. So Im hoping this is going to be part of a longer-running series of dreams.

Saturday, October 25, 2008 (morning)
Keyword: Mr. Fantastic, Doctor of Transmutation
I was a mage/spellcaster/sorcerer again (_Still_ not a black mage, Ill never get the October 2008 lucid task of the month!) this time, I was a transmutationist. Not an alchemist, my specialty was a permanent spell that allowed me to stretch, flatted, and fold my own bony, in a manner similar to Mr. Fantastic or, if he had more finesse, Luffy on One Piece. I ended up spending most of the dream just creating doors and trees to warp under and weave through until eventually my lucidity faded completely and I woke up.

10/25/08, 10:50 A.M.
Keyword: Digging Myself in Deeper- Sand Style
I was in some sort of giant sandbox, like the playground was at the preschool/summer school I attended, digging a hole with a nonstick pot and a plastic ninja-claw style shovel blade. It was for some sort of prank, or to see if I could bury seething. Each time I stopped digging, an stopped paying attention to see if I could remember why I was digging, the hole continued to increase in depth until it was almost 4 feet deep while still only 2 feet across, at most. It started getting cold and overcast and smelled like it was about to rain. I tried shoving a large chunk of compacted sand out from the edge so I could climb out more easily, but couldnt get enough leverage. Eventually, I woke up.

10/25/08, to 12:00 A.M.
Keyword: Victorian Find-a-Clue
I thought I woke up with my cay, Gargamel, halfway under my chest and in a great deal of pain. I moved, checked to see that he was okay, and it looked like his back half was paralysed, with an injured spine. I started screaming for my mom to call a vet, buy when no one answered and I began to panic, he started moving again, and no longer looked like his spine was in two places. I collapse with relief, and was suddenly playing a game on my computer. Oddly, I was using a pair of blunt-tip scissors as a stylus on what I should have noticed was not a touch-sensitive laptop computer screen (since I didnt notice, it was, [/color=lightblue]so I continued to not notice until).The point of the game was to find the photograph in a scene of a sort of old mansion, and I was doing pretty well even when the game upped the ante to where one also had to find books. I only faltered when the game started making it so that you had to go to the next screen to find both objects, and it didnt give instructions. It was by mere coincidence that I realized one was to look for books as well as photographs starting partway through the game. Its final task was to realize that the last photograph was hidden inside the camera, and as I found it I was suddenly the guy in the pictures and books, all in Victorian-era clothing. It was the story of his and his girlfriends engagement (where he paid the coachman to keep the girls over bearing and extremely nosy mother from reaching the house for another few minutes by driving in circles) to their first night together married (where he paid same coachman and a bunch of beggars and street performers to keep the now mother-in-law being driven through the streets of paris until the next morning, when the couple would already have left the city on their honeymoon)/ About the point that a pair of sexy street acrobats in bright costumes were throwing pennies into the cart for good luck (they had been paid in gold), [/color] I woke up

----------


## JET73L

10/26 to 8:55
Keyword: Whatever You Do, Dont Blink- then Road Trip
I was at my grandmoms house, had to go to the restroom but forgot there was indoor plumbing, so I had to walk past the graveyard withal of the creepy memorials and statues, and several just statues. I was convinced that the statues were alive (or undead), and after me. I mean, they were always facing me, and some of them (only sometimes) faced through the windows and partially blocked the path. By the time I made it halfway to the outhouse (a nice outhouse, basically a modern restroom in a separate building), I remembered the indoor plumbing. I continued anyway, and made it without being murdered by creatures of living stone. Later, back at home, I finally got the wi-fi set up so I could go online with my laptop or Nintendo DS while the phone system and internet were being repaired and while on the road. So, knowing we were going on a short road trip later with my dad, I set it up in the car. We were thirty miles away in the next town before I realized I had set it up in moms car, and we were in Dads truck, which was why neither the laptop nor the DS would go online. I decided to content myself with reading a Discworld book (I dont recall, it had a green cover and had a story about immortals, I think it was either Hogfather or a new Death & Susan book. Anyway. we make a pit stop for lunch and gas/petrol/diesel fuel, anyway, and my mom decides to borrow the book without my permission. _and loses it._ The people who took the book were reading it in the next car over, so I could read it out loud for the next couple of blocks using binoculars or a telescope or something, but then they turned off of the main road through the town and I couldnt read anymore. Later, in a parking lot (Dads truck had mostly  changed into a convertible car slowly enough I didnt realize anything was different), I said we had to go back for something by about 10 feet, and another car shoved ahead of us into the parking spot we hadnt quite vacated. No car damage, but they were idiots/jerks/the sort of people that cause the human race to tend toward evil. We found another parking spot, and it was barely large enough to fit the car. Someone said something that I took as a challenge, I pulled a small scooter (or rather, a non-motorized scooter that had been retrofitted to be a moped) out of the trunk, pulled perfectly into a parking space that was 2/3 covered by other cars, and didnt realize there was a hill so I just kept going. I managed to curve to the side and successfully back into the parking spot, but when I parked, the scooter decided to fall over. I propped it up, and it fell over. For nearly five minutes (although it could have been as little as two, it felt like more than ten minutes but didnt seem to have taken that long) I tried to keep the scooter stationary on the hill. Finally, I got it to stay in place, and be then the truck-turned-convertible was a dune buggy, and mom was being all nostalgic because the scooter had, before the motor was added, been a really ugly yellow and purple kids to, and the water heater doesnt work very well because she paid more attention to me and my hitherto forgotten sister more than she paid attention to the house. Right about now, I wake up with my neck in an awkward position under my shoulder and a splitting headache.

10/27/08 to 6:10
Keyword: Letterboxing in a Flood
Mom was dragging my sister and me on a letterboxing trip (where you follow instructions to find the box with the stamps and logbook). This despite every lake and river in missouri being at least two feet higher than usual. We ended up going to 3 that would be completely underwater, one of which was hidden under a dock that was completely washed out. I nearly fell trying to walk up a rock path called the pieta (because of a rock formation 2/3 of the way up the path) while wearing wet shoes. Later we stop by a rangers station/visitors center/whatever to use the restrooms, and I get into what appears to be the line for the mens restroom. It turns out the lines for the mens and womens restroom are the same, despite separate restrooms, and K get stuck behind a family wiy=th a screaming child who has something that sounds like glaucoma that stops them from being able to walk without eating sugary foods, and to make everything worse, you needed a mouthful of ketchup to be in the restroom (time saving idea?), and I now had to wait through a line more than 10 times the expected length, with a mouthful of ketchup keeping me from breathing through my nose with my mouth closed pr  swallowing any saliva. Thank gods I woke up.

10/27/08 about 9:30
Theme: Extended Family Vacation
I am annoyed because the house is flooded with family who does not live here (mostly cousins, but a couple of aunts and uncles). They have taken over the house, watching television with the volume up and taking long baths and running around chatting at the top of their lungs. I didnt even see the kitchen. And mom wanted $200 per person, including from me! She wouldnt even tell me what it was for, and when someone said she was taking us to a monster truck show, I told her I was going to get that money back if it was true. We finally leave, and end up at some huge marina with boats that go from being cars that actually look like cars (mostly) to being boats. I say that Im not going to vacation on a stupid tiny boat for free, let alone for $200. We continue driving through the marina to a hotel on the edge of the water, and go in. Its actually _really_ nice, and when were getting signed in it turns out theres a wing with the walls devoted to television and movies best topless moments. We have to go down a ramp to get to the room, and Im worried that its one of those rooms where the window is underwater. Fortunately, it is not. Its this huge room with a really high ceiling and like five different randomly-shaped beds, and I call the other bunk up on the wall near the . Turns out its actually two very small platforms with a mattress across, but somehow its fixed later. My mom forgot to bring money aside from what she needed to check in, and I end up giving the maîtred my credit card (actually debit, but it turns out I had brought the wrong card so it was fine), under the condition that mom pays back every penny on that card (fortunately, I owed money on it because I had bought a game with the wrong card). I dont remember much of what else happened, because I woke up when my cat got himself locked out of my room and tried to claw his way through the door,

10/27/08 until 10:20
Keyword: Magic for Thieves
I was at this sort of school of magic, and they were sending all of the humans to different schools so that they wouldnt need to be as secretive with their magic classes and students who have unusual qualities (incidentally, did you know winged faeries are about 510 and incredibly hot? Either that, or she was under a glamour or shape spell to appear that tall). I was one of the rare humans who had power enough to take the classes and thus was allowed to stay. Anyway, somehow this giant decides he doesnt like me, so I decide to steal his outfit of invincibility while he sleeps (giants are expectedly heavy sleepers That was a play on words?). Shoes, vest, belt, gauntlets. The last two things I steal are the vest of something and the belt of strength, only when I have stolen the belt instead of remembering t go back to the school, I go home. Walk home. Somehow. Anyway, Ive already tested the items (except the shoes, since shoes cannot be adjusted two creature size categories without the help of a really good cobbler), so I test the belt on the way home, moving boulders like they were made of Styrofoam and being able to jump lomgh distances. One of the most unusual things about the belt (girdle, I guess it would be called on a human) was that even though I had wrapped it around my waist twice, it still had space in the front to tie the strips of leather together. Anyway, I got home and nearly woke up my sister on accident. Still mostly asleep, she told me to quit stomping down the hall, so I pushed myself forward with my toes to walk instead of pushing down with my feet because I still had the belt of strength. I get back to my room, decide to test what types of strength are granted by the belt. I decide to test isotonic strength since it seems to make ones body strong enough to stand having super strength, and strength of ejaculation because it seems a magical item wouldnt bother with that if it wasnt its specific purpose. Im almost caught when my mom barges through the door yelling that I need to get packed or were going to be late getting to the vacation/marina/hotel/whatever it was from my first dream. I calm my heart out of fibrillation and start packing, then wake up.

----------


## JET73L

10/29/08 (to 7:00 A.M.)
Keyword: P.I. Agency: Paranormal Investigation Agency
Themes: Paranormal (demons), Occult (possession), museum, taxidermied animals, television characters (Jack Bauer, Cameron from House), Ghost hunting (Style: Scooby Doo/Supernatural)
In this near-epic dream, our group of investigators finds a demon haunting a museum. The case includes a man murdered and pinned to a wall with his arms attached to oversized wings of an unidentified species (larger than an eagle but proportionate to a hawk), threatening phone calls from thousands of people at once claiming in synch that that they are legion and quoting the devil backwards, and a red man in a suit with small, satyr-like horns who appears otherwise human disappearing when Cameron corners him in a bathroom with no windows or emergency exit. Also, the tension escalates as Jack Bauer renews his romantic pursuit of investigator Allison Cameron (Note to self: look up name of actress from House MD), though she and Jet had until recently been dating. Most popular moment: Jet turns around and suddenly notices the taxidermied hawk, talons outstretched, just behind his head for the second time in as many hours.

----------


## JET73L

11/01/08 until 8:20.
The dream started out basically like a Dude Wheres My Car, only not as sex-, booze-, and pudding-based. It snowballed into this major thing, and then went back to the missing car premise. All I can remember now is that there were two cops, who, now that Im awake, remind me of Chris Rock and Jack Black.

----------


## JET73L

11/04/05 until 7:43 A.M.
Keyword: Fox Demon on the Lam
Themes: Shapeshifter (Not me( (fox demon, Kitsune), Police (running department)
I was some sort of police officer, a chief of police or a head inspector, trying to catch a fox demon without having to imprison or execute him. I had known it at the start of the dream when I was still a civilian, but now, for some reason, I was legally charged to capture it. (interesting things: it had ears more like an elf than a kitsune in human form, and could turn into some sort of animate glass fox-rabbit-creature)

Wednesday, November 5, 2008 (morning. Like, until about 6:20-6:30)
Keyword: The adventures of... someone?
So, it started out that I was late for my first class of some psychology or writing course or something. I help a girl get to what I think is the classroom next to mine, but it turns outI got two of the digits transposed, and it was actually in an entirely separate building, that doubled as a dormitory. It was in an area frequented by a stalker murderer person who, judging by their victims, was both bisexual (or omnisexual, as stupid $%#@%s call themselves nowadays), and I was trying to find the building as quickly as possible. Someone turned the corner as I was two buildings away from my destination, and they started running. I ran to the building, got inside (for some reason, grabbing the phone from the booth next to the door and stringing the  metal cord through the door so it wouldnt open turned out it was just a security guard with a messed up sense of humor. As the two girls who lived there could attest, nd was always playing all sorts of stupid pranks. So, it turns out the class had ended early, and the teacher was the aunt of one of the girls, so I was able to ask the teacher not to be dropped from the class (since theres a rule at my school that people cant ditch the first class or they get dropped from the entire course). They said I could stay on the couch if I didnt want to walk back to my own house this late at night, and I agreed, and offered to cook them dinner as thanks. Somehow, fifteen minutes later, I ended up in the restroom with an extra half a tray of uncooked prawns (or, possibly, really big shrimp carv3ed from salmon, was what some of them looked like), trying to figure out why the oven had been replaced by the cabinet under the sink. Fortunately, the restroom was probably cleaner than most kitchens on the campus, I ended up just putting them in the fridge for later. The two girls at the dorm suite had already gone to their room, so I collapsed onto the couch and had a really weird nonlucid, almost anime-esque dream where my dad (looked like the bad guy on Megaman, or Sonic) flew me in a hovercraft to some river where there was an alien ship shaped like a pair of boxer shorts that dated to before the invention of trousers (preremembering _Strata_?). I had a false awakening, sort of, and was back at the dorm, but still asleep within my dream because it turned out the guy was actually the dad of one of the girls and didnt even know me, their entire dormitory converted into a hovership, and they needed to go to the same river to rescue him because his raft caught on a sharp rock  and was sinking (you can have fully functional hovercraft, but are still stuck with an inflatable life raft for navigating a treacherous river?) Anyway, I woke up again (for real fake this time), cooked the muffins, the prawns/salmon/whatever, and some bacon, and left. Later, after being told something about the bacon and having a really weird dream that reminded me of the anime Welcome to the NHK from the sheer weirdness of it, I woke up again, for real- ish. I started typing in my dream journal, and then realized I had never activated my computer, or even picked it up from next to my bed. So I woke up, did a reality check, and am hoping that the pain from my arm waking up means this is not a dream.

Thursday, November 6, 2008 (until about 8:00 A.M., maybe earlier)
Keyword: KotOR II 3v1L
I was playing Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic II as my (mostly) lawful evil character, Andara Sidhe, playing the levels on the space station orbiting Telos. Slaughtering citizens and bounty hunters alike, stea- gamb- winning pazzak games against the locals in very definitely not rigged games (hey, if the computer is a cheating b#$%^&*, why not a sith PC?), and seeing if my Persuade skill and Charisma were stong enough to turn the pink-skinned humanlike in the silver garment lesbian, or at least bi (incidentally, the answer is yes, but not enough to turn the game AO). The really cool thing about all this was that although Andaras Dark Side points were through the roof (or through the floor, as the scale stands), she never sithified (this did, however, make it a little difficult to see how much verbal and emotional abuse the bounty hunter Atton Rand could take before either going Light Side, leaving the party, or dong something completely unexpected, as the sithification was to be a significant part of the test). Then I went to the surface of Telos and started slaughtering everything I could find there until my character died trying to take on a ship-mounted turret in solo mode. So I stared over from the start of the Telos Orbital Station with my Lawful Good character, Kain Daasen. He got through the space station much more quickly, but didnt get as much done (although what he did get done stayed deone, since he didnt murder his clients as soon as he they paid him so as to, for example, steal the droid back and give it top the Chodo corporation, before killing them just for the dark side points). And apparently ihe is terrible at pazzak, despite only playing by republic senate rules.E?ven his EXP levels were shot, since you get far more XP from stabbing something until it stops hooting than you do talking to something until it starts being nice (Im just glad he never hd a chance to get caught by the bounty hunters trap). Anyway, I got to the point where I was just about ready to leave the orbital platform, when I got bored and woke up. So, I started typing all of this, and woke up. So, I did a reality check, and woke up because my hands were pinned under my side so I couldnt do the finger-through-palm check. So I did another reality check, and this time my fingers did not pass through my palm, but I woke up anyway. Then I tried a reality chack against my tooth, where itt has a sharp edge, but it didnt hurt my tongue so I may or may not have been dreaming. I started typing, and I woke up. I decided to just lie here until I woke up for real, making sure I forgot as little as possible from the dream. I fell awake, woke up twice more, fell awake again, and when I didnt wake up any more, I did a few reality checks, and am typing this. I had better be awake or real this time, or I will snap. Try to walk through a wall, or walk across a stairwell at a steady altitude. And I know, I jut now, thatll have been the time I woke up for real. This makes me mad, in every form of the word aside from rabid/encephalitic (although, how do I know what its doing to my brain?)

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, November 9, 2008 (morning)
Keyword: Cool Abandoned Building
So it starts out where my friend and I are going on a road trip. All sorts of cool stuffappens just on the road, one of the coolest things is a trick he does wtiht thee car on an abandoned bridge (one of thise huge concrete monoliths that happen to be out in the middle of nowhere so nobody used em). Eventually, we find this freaking awesome abandoned building, again, all concrete and cement and rebar. Its not going anywhere without the help of construction (destruction?) machines, not in the next century or so. Anyway, it turns out its not deserted, and we end up running for our lives from some mad hobo or somebody that we havent actually seen. We fonally m ake it back to the first floor, and are relieved to see that there are two cops Well, oe cop and one guy in a light blue shirt with a cop hat. My friend was all, Oh, good! Police! and I was a bit um, that dude doesnt look like a cop He said something along the lines of maybe me being right, but they were close enough to our place on the stairsthat they could outrun us before we fgot up to speed. The skinny, slightkly gresaasy one showed us a badge and went inside to investigate what we were running from, and the paunchy one in the light shirtturned out it wasnt even a shirt, it was one of those undershirt things, dyed light blue, and he pulled out, ragthger than a badge, a SWITCHBLADE. Threatened to stab someones eyes out, starting ewith the the cocky opunk there Nah, it seemed to scare me more, so he decided to switch, and I panicked and ran yelling its fine if Im stabbed in the chest or gut, but not to take my eyes.We met up with some of the gang (well,t was olnly a fe people, who were troying to be scary withoutbeing seen. They let us into their burglar-proof area, since, after we described them, they had met these guys before. Not polic. We had food with them,,  and we were technically being held fprisoner whilethey figured out what to do with us, and I dont rememkber anything else aside from we were e\venually released as the threat of the fake cops were neutralized, because my mom trhinkks that me requesting her be quiet gives her license to kjabber at me until I start shushing her, which actually does give her license to get mad. Shers not suopposed to interrupt if I raise one index finger without talking while typing or on thephone, she agfeede to it! All I remember of thw rest of this dream was something about a swimming pool.. a diving  contest, I wqs partially disqualified for one event by not doing a baackflip with  mhy  had pointed straight down ingto the popol, although that mahy hav3e been another dream, abd a different dream where I was working in a posh mansion and a kid was trying to follow me in order to annoy the sanity out of me. Even hiws ytounger and almost identicall brother trie d to help eventually.  I couldnt cook, couldnt serve food, couldnt even use the restroom! (although the restroom was pretty expansive anyway, with a dozen different areas).

Monday, November 10, 2008 (late morning)
Keyword: The Missing Dorm Room
I had moved into a dorm room on campus, only I forgot either which floor or which building my room was in. I ended up hanging out with a couple of my friends (who had a freaking awesome room like Tom Hanks' room in Big only a third the size, and overlooking a portion of the roof where some girls' team met every couple of days) until going to see if I could figuer out where my own room was. Ended up almost getting csaught in a crowd of students headed for the cafeteria and an area of the first floor that was being washed into a dead end (similar to being painted into a corner, but with lemon/pine detergent).

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, November 15, 2008 (late morning)
Keyword: A Sort of Nirvana
After a bunch of ridiculous stunts on a motor scooter and running through a forested park with lots of trees and hills and no human terraformation, I unexpectedly meet up with a girl toward whom I am in romantic pursuit. Everything was cool for a few minutes until, leaving the park, we saw her former boyfriend who rand up to us with an anti-abortion petition. Shortly later, her… I don’t know if she was the girl’s friend or relative or what, but an older woman walked up to say hi. I‘d met them both before; the woman was cool, if a bit… Well, take Dharma’s parents from Dharma and Greg, with Abby’s looks, voice, gender, and outspokenness, and Larry’s mindset. That’s about as accurate a description as you can get. The guy… well, he was annoying when I first met him, then I found out he was the belligerent , fundamentalist-catholic ex-boyfriend of my now-girlfriend. You do the math. They were arguing, my girlfriend is just a little bit pro-choice (not enough to sign the petition, but not enough to petition his petition be banned).They start arguing at her, and somebody has the bright idea to try and intervene on behalf of his girlfriend… Oh, wait, that was me. They turn on me, I try to explain my view of the “don’t carewhat others do, as long as it doesn’t mistreat people or break the laws of their religion, country, or current location.”They went straight for the metaphorical throat, metaphorical teeth and claws bared. I suddenly flash to a woodcut of the great zen master Po and his disciple. He was all fat and bald and really old (didn’t look much like the more common representation of the Buddha, too old, no mega-earlobes). His disciple was getting angry, and Master Po said, “I am the agonist, You are the antagonist. Together we thrive.” (I heard it in another language, but thought it in english; I think something was lost in translation.) Then , while he started to say something else, the bottom dropped out of reality. I don’t remember anything from then on, other than that I was experiencing, as far as I could tell, pure contentment and bliss unhindered by thought or worry. Then I was woken up.

----------


## JET73L

I had this dream after two others, the first was truly epic, the second was almost but not quite epic-classifiable. This is the third. I remembered the first dream pretty well, better than the third, and I hardly remembered the second dream at all, so I decided I’d give up on the second dream, start with the third, and work my way back to the first, salvaging what details of the second dream I could. Wrong. I now remember nothing of the first dream, other than a brief image of a scene in a hall, with several people, a couple friends and some acquaintances. There was all red carpet and decorations and stuff (hanging velvet, gold brocade) that implies that it was not a school or a home. I think it was some sort of convention center, I don’t recall what for, though. I don’t think we were actually there for a convention. That’s all I remember.

Sunday, November 16, 2008 (late afternoon)
Keyword: Class Located Conveniently Close- In My Freaking Bedroom
It started out that I was returninghome from some trip, I woke up sat some hotel, finished repacking and got a packet of those dry cracker-like breadsticks since there was a problem with the breakfast thing. I got back to my house just in time for some meeting that for some reason was being held in my room. I think it was a class on something, nutrition I think. That reminded me of the breadsticks, so before class I broke them into small enough pieces to chew on slowly without bothering the rest of the class. Another student had done the same thing, but with some other form of what I must assume was snack food. This was a breach of etiquette, but not of the rules, and mouthing off about it was breaking the rules; three other students forgot that and got kicked out by the teacher because they kept saying it wasn’t food, it was something inedible, and probably stolen. Fortunately, nobody noticed me except for having arrived last, though before the start of class. Anyway, there was what must have been a large-print single-bound copy of the DragonHeart trilogy. I thought it was a D&D book, and was thinking this had to be a dream because I don’t have such a book… Wait, I don’t have a compilation of the DragonHeart trilogy either, so… Then I woke up. It was probably the knocking at my door.


Previous to Sunday, November 17, 2008 (probably midday of November 16)
Keyword: Soap Opera 1: Crazy Soap Fan Tries to Kill Me
So, at some time during a previous dream (perhaps my second dream yesterday), I ended up being hired to be a new character on a soap opera. I ended up getting thrown into the water in a turbine power plant (fortunately, the crazy woman who thought soap operas were real didn’t know anything about hydroelectric turbines, she threw me into the bit where the water is moving relatively slowly, if churning, but the aeration allowed me to survive the fall without breaking an ankle- or my neck). She looked kingd of like a slightly older version of Hyde’s sister on That ’70s Show. I spent the rest of the dream trying to hide from this person… and enjoying a delicious candy bar that was almost ruined when I was thrown into the water in the hydroelectric dam. Anyway, I assume she left, and if I ever made it to the television screen, she’d try and find me again, and I may as well notify the authorities to be on the lookout for her rather than hiding for the rest of my life.

Sunday, November 17, 2008 (midday)
Keyword: Soap Opera 2: Enter the Villain: Doctor Drake Remorae
Anyway, back to today’s dream: I was in my new hotel room, when I got a text asking which room I’d switched to. Since crazy lady might be smarter than I thought, and be texting my phone to see if I was still alive, and, if so, where I was, I decided to reply that I would meet the caller in a public place, such as the pool; fortunately, it turned out it was the soap opera crew, trying to find where I was, because they were filming one of my scenes… Oh, I forgot to explain my character: I’m a chef, really good but not yet famous, who absolutely hates using substandard ingredients, and has fired sous chefs for buying margarine or trying to bu
y produce themselves instead of allowing me to do so. I think I was brought into the series as the chef of the elder female lead with the hot but inaccessible daughter, and just saw a lead character (assumed to be Drake Remorae) doing something evil, such as disposing of the body of another lead character either he or the alleged corpse were probably ax-crazy soap fan’s facorite character). At the side of the pool. I get there, I’m placed opposite Matt Blanc as Joey Tribbiani as Doctor Drake Remorae’s Evil Twin (the evil twin who looks like him, and may in fact be a brainwashed version of him, not the evil twin who doesn’t look like him in the least). In this scene, I have ust found out that he did something terrible, he igoes all villain-smug, I’m all “How could you!?” in a deep, dramatic voice, and they have to break filming (fortunately before I get flung headfirst into the pool, because that was a take I did not want ruined). During the break in filming, when they try to fish a rather stubborn hotel resident out of the pool, I met a girl who was basically the gofer for some of the higher-ranking crew, and turned out to be the polar opposite of crazy fan who hates me; she actually likes my character, and doesn’t hate me. Here’s hoping she doesn’t turn out to be as ax-crazy as the last series fan I met. Anyway, I woke up just before they resumed filming.
This is so cool! I’m hoping it leads to another series dream, I haven’t had one of those since before joining Dreamviews.

----------


## JET73L

Monday, November 18, 2008 (late morning)
Keyword: Really, really really late for class
It was the first day of classes after the summer-fall break, and my second class was in the remodeled wing of what used to be the Union Building (the version that had previously been on my dream version of the university, not the real one), and I had already been released late from my first class. I had fifteen minutes to get from the opposite side of the football field to the main area and find my classroom. Fortunately, the administrators knew where it was. Unfortunately, there were still no restrooms on the second floor. My two options were to backtrack to a restroom on the previous floor, or use the bathroom in my dorm room. I had a bit of paper that told me that my dorm room was Room 180 on the 2nd floor of the current building, which was just up ahead. I went in, found the toilet, started to pee, and heard another person walk into the living area. They started talking, and IO assumed they were talking to me, until another person started answering them. I mentioned that I was in there, my dorm assignment said I was in this room and we could get everything straightened out after my class. I asked if they wouldnt mind me using what seems to have been their sink to finish washing my hands, theyre okay with it, I put my jeans back on over my running shorts, I dont know why I owned running shorts even if all my jeans were in the wash was an excuse to wear them, and Id just picked them up from the dryer. About the time they started looking at me like I was crazy, I woke up, feeling more ill and tired than when I was still asleep.

Probably early morning of November 19, 2008
Keyword: The 1st TenkaAnime Budokai
My first complete lucid in a while, and I spent it fighting anime characters in a tournament similar to the Tenkaichi Budokai, only without as much fancy stonework (I think they finally learned their lesson and decided to quit spending so much rebuilding the arena). Anyway, I was in second place in the tournament, because the first place winner was Ranma Saotome. He fought in a shirtless uniform, and pretty much cheated by fighting females with Ranmas longer reach and (usually) greater strength, and males with Ran-chans toplessness. I think Genma or somebody would throw a bucket of water on him just before the countdown was complete; anyone who was unfazed by the sudden appearance of a topless, female Rumiko Takahashi character on the arena floor (as I was, she kicked me off the staging area in a second and a half, before I could regain my composure- and balance) would inevitably be distracted by trying to fight someone (metaphorically) hiding behind a pair of breasts. After that, the match that gave me the most trouble was on the other end of the spectrum, when I had to fight a pterodactyl creature such as is common in the world of Dragon Ball Z (thank Morphos, Hypnos, and my own subconscious that Bacterian wasnt fighting, I would have been miles away trying to find the nearest bathtub filled with hand sanitizer before the announcer could say Ring Out. That reminds me, there was something weird about the announcer. Aside from it not being the regular Budokai announcer, it was a large floating head in a sort of 3-d style, slightly glittery, and reminded me of a character that I should be wary of. It may have turned out that the tournament was a plot by the announcer, possibly to destroy all rival anime series and gain its show top ratings, and I was just there because it made a mistake, or expected someone with a full range f lucid powers to annihilate everyone else, but it seems more likely that it was some convoluted rule-the-world plot. I woke up at least four times before I could stay awake long enough to write this down, so I lost a few details. Oh, but I managed to get a good idea of what the characters looked like in reality, and it was a really well translated 3-d version of what they looked like in the anime. Sort of like Budokai 3, only with differing styles for characters from different series.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, November 23, 2008 (anywhere between 3:00 A/M. and noon? 1:00?)
Keyword: Real Life dreamcomics
Themes: webcomic, fourth-wall breaking, surreality (Sci-Fi/action/spy movie/fantasy), batman movies (classic movies, Heath Ledgers death, new villains)
So, I had four dreams today, pretty much in the format of the Real Life webcomic: pretty much everything happens exactly as it does IRL, except for a few glaringly obvious things. Mainly Aryll, but also a bit of yelling at the author. The first three dreams were pretty close to reality, a bit of comedy happened, nothing really unusual. The third dream, however, we ended up in some sort of Aryll Life webcomic universe: everything went wrong or broke continuity according to the rule of funny. Thing is, from inside, it wasnt funny. We had to get out, get back to our own universe, and not  bring any of the plot holes Arylls world was in the habit of forming every ten seconds (actually less often, but still). It was pretty cool, but all I remember in detail was stealing a slice of pizza for the drive home from some sort of party like Thanksgiving only fun. I was going to take a bag of extra candy and useful plot devices, but my mom got there first. That may have been the second dream, though, because (aside from them not actually being plot devices, just cool stuff) Im pretty sure the Aryll Life world was more interesting. Stuff like spy missions and explosions and spaceport bathrooms labeled for six different genders, none of them human. I dont remember anything more specific, Ive slept since then. Anyway, in the fourth dream, one thing happened that made me forget everything else about the fourth dream: I picked up a magazine that had a layout of different advertisements and art based on the Batman movies (stuff like Batman, Joker, and Harlequin in a surreal Salvador Dali style, the poster from the first movie with the silver rays of light shining from behind the bat-sigil, the Christian Bale batman on a Hudson River-like bit of the Gotham River facing the camera with Hugh Laurie as- holy #&%^. Hes facing away from the camera, but thats definitely House. I dont remember who I recognized him as, maybe some sort of less spandex-y Riddler, but he was wearing a greenish-vomit brown suit with patches all over, and I remember thinking hed be perfect as that character playing opposite Heath Ledgers Joker- oh, crud. Now Im sad. Well, this is depressing, Ill just try and figure out who the other two villains are going to be in the next Batman movie. Huh. About then I started waking up.

----------


## JET73L

That was freaking awful. I had at least eight fever dreams, if not twelve or more, and I was so sick I couldnt get to my computer let alone type anything out by the time Id forgotten all but four of them. Fortunately, one of the ones I remembered was lucid. All of them were probably from Thanksgiving morning, I was half-dead of vomit and fever the previous day, and had some of my weirdest dreams then. Anyway, first one I remember was accidentally having brought my moms pet python to my grandmoms house, where we were staying for Thanksgiving. I tried to find a tank to keep it in. but for some reason, the corpse of my grandmoms pet tarantula (dead several years) was still in the tank. I tried another tank, and then another, and eventually the entire room had turned into a reptile-based pet shop. I kept dropping it because it was changing age and species, from an 8-month old ball python to a 3-year old ball python to one of those tiny poisonous snakes from that hid in the dirt in the Rikki-Tikki-Tavi story Kipling wrote about the mongoose, to a half-grown Burmese python to a baby Chinese dragon. With barbed fangs and a spiky mane. Gold scales were pretty cool. Anyway, I dont remember if I ever got it into a tank, I think I did, but may have been fatally bitten by either the dragon or the dirt snake. For what was probably the next dream, I was at scout camp, only since Ive been old enough to drive, I brought a TARDIS instead of a car. Left it in police call box mode for the cool factor, but I could teleport into it at any time by sticking my nose into a book. Literally. Well, actually by sticking my forehead and eyes into a transmat remote that only looked like a book, but still. One of the assistant leaders had noticed the phone box and sarcastically remarked that anyone parked in the TARDIS parking zone could go first, then people in the automobile parking zone. I was all cool! but it turned out that the transmat device wasnt working. The others were flooding the time stream with their own personal method of note-passing: hijacking the time and space regulator system to cause notes to appear at their destination just before they are sent. I am humiliated, and must walk to the phone box myself. I never see if the outside has moved anywhere, and it really doesnt make any difference that the inside (which is in fact bigger than the outside) hasnt moved at all, as the inside is not in fact spatially relevant to the rest. The next dream was the lucid one, and, interestingly enough, by far the least surreal. Actually, no, it was two dreams. the first Ill reference is the lucid: I had been dropped off at a martial arts class, but then remembered that I hadnt been signed up for a martial arts class in months. Hadnt been signed up at that class in years, and its been cancelled anyway. So I go to the library (conveniently where it used to be), theyre about to close so I order a can of iced tea from the soda machine, since Im thirsty. i go out the side door, check out the new designs at the tattoo parlor, go over to see if the cafe is still open (its closed for the day), and go to check out what games the classic games/music store has. never get that far because I realize its not the iced tea making me cold, its the cold making me cold. In waking life. In the other dream that involved the same library (though somewhat remodelled), I went in, but half of it was dark so I couldnt see the titles of most of the books or any of the movies.  I start to leave, but the lights come back on; I return, the lights switch off. I go out the side door, come back in the front door... The lights _were_ on, but they switch off as soon as I arrive, One of the new librarians has been left in charge, and was apparently trying to contain her laughter. I left, went to the abandoned shop next door, and went in through the employees-only entrance. Most of the employees know me anyway, so they dont bother blowing the whistle. I jump out, int the perfectly-lit room, and the new librarian glares at me just before the lights go off. I leave and wish I had another can of tea, or at least something to read. And that the freaking stupid sadistic new librarian was fired.. The last dream was... I will continue typing later, when I remember it. Ive forgotten it several times already, as well as some of my other dreams, so I expect Ill remember it later.

Friday, November 28, 2008 (late morning, maybe afternoon)
So, a bunch of characters from the show _My Name Is Earl_ were residents of my town (legally classified as a city), only the town was much smaller than usual. The diner people used to go to all the time (apparently the crab shack never opened in this continuity) was closing, Joy and.. Catalina? somebody, anyway... had decided to open an ice-cream and frozen fruit drinks parlor _next to the Baskin Robbins and Orange Julius shops_, and there was some big unseasonal halloween party/haunted house going on. During the time I was at the haunted house, I was Earl, complete with characteristic narration, and I/he hadnt been able to work there, only Randy. The rest of the time I was me trying to get the diner reopened and keep Joy-and-whoevers frozen foods place from closing and bankrupting them while I tried to convince them it was a bad idea. Eventually, it turned out the diner was going to be reopened as of earlier that day, they just hadnt put up any notices yet. The two people who owned the diner were at their usual places, despite the diner having been half-filled with concrete, so they were just ignoring the concrete and walking through it like it was air. That confirmed my suspiscion that everything was a dream.

Friday, November 28, 2008 (late morning, maybe afternoon)
Aliens had landed and begun to colonize the planet, and the extraterraxenophobic teachers and admins at my school decided to install a bunch of anti-alien stuff, and make us take classes where we learn anti-exraterrestrial defense strategies. I only remember the last few things that happen, such as having alien technology to superficially disguise myself as a female Bowmans Wolf (I dont know why) (see _FreeFall_) and being kissed by my alien companion in anarchy, an androgynous squid-creature (think Dalek but weirder) in a semi-masculine bipedal envirosuit(again, see _Freefall_). Turns out it was a prank, probably gotten from the Smith and Jones episode of the revived _Doctor Who_ series 3. I set off a bunch of alarms on the next door I tried to walk through (as a human), and got stuck in pointless classes for the rest of the day after swishing an extremely acidic soda around in my mouth before they got there to remove enough of the space alien saliva/slime/I dont really want to think about it that they would think the scanners had malfunctioned. It ended up being a class about using extended-range plasma and laser weapons. I barely even remembered the examples given from my last couple of retraining classes, panicked when the test was almost over, and filled stuff in (on what was basically a grid with surroundedness as one axis and success as the other) with stuff like _Aliens_, the one of the SG-1 movies, and to top it off, _FreshPrince_ (the dream episode where they have the aliens surrounded but lose comically) on one extreme of the chart and _Independance Day_ [sic] on the opposite (where one human-piloted ship fluies literally into the heart of the mothership to destroy the  entire fleet. When the test was over and I was once again considered siding with the humans, I went to see my aunt, who had just started working there since shed stopped running a homeschooling thing and my mom already worked there. Turned out I misunnderstood the instructions, because she was using first floor for first floor above the ground floor instead of ground floor. I woke upwhile walking up the stairs.

Friday, November 28, 2008 (at some point in time between 3 A.M. and 2:30 P.M.)
I have no idea what else happened, but I was feeling a lot better from being sick, only my temporary tooth caps (yes, they were plural in the dream) were falling apart and a plastic covering had come off of the permanent cap, with the lining still on from when it had been pressed, rather than having been trimmed to fit my tooth.

Friday, November 28, 2008 (to 2:30 pm)
I had watched the wizard of oz (some remake or reimagining) and didnt get a lot of it, Asking stuff like Who killed the tuddlywinks? What ____d  ____? Who made Dorthy ___? Or something like that. Then I was rudely woken up.

Saturday, November 29, 2008 (sometime between 11:30 A.M. and 3:20 P.M.)
Keyword: 

*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I had recently been engaging in a bit of flirting with a classmate I had repeatedly met several places around town, mostly between classes and at a local bar/sort-of-restaurant (local establishments that serve alcohol _and_ food need only restrict minors from entering if it is late in the evening. I look at least 23 anyway when I havent shaved recently). The flirting had recently escalated to the point that nearly all of it was of an extremely sexual nature, and what made it more interesting was that the balloon factory at which I was now 2nd assistant manager of something-or-other as well as head of factory tours also sold... novelty items that you wouldnt find at the birthday party of somebody under 21. They hardly made regular balloons, as most of their balloons were the type for making balloon animals. They sold plenty of other similar things: those boom stick things people use at sporting evends that supposedly sound like thunder when you bash them together, mylar balloons the size of small weather balloons, unusually shaped balloons cast in the shape of clowns, funny animals, etc., make-your-own-balloon kits that had a mix for making a simple polymer and forms and casts for round baloons, long balloons, assorted animals, and even a superball, high-tensile balloons that could be filled to a high air pressure (though at those pressures they would be almost solid, so good luck trying to twist one into an animal shape), additional, unusually forms for the balloon kits that had more interesting generally phallic- shapes, often made out of unlikely materials such as soft rubber... the further down the list, the less likely it was to be found in the regular catalog and the more likely it was to find it in the erotica catalog they published under a different distributor name. Hence why one need be 18 to take the tour. Fortunately, they neglected to check my age when they hired me since I was already in college, and at the time of the dream I was probably about 18 and a few months, or possibly just under 18 considering it was either mid-fall or early spring. Anyway, back to the matter at hand: I had invited her on one of the tours I was running of the factory (last one of the day), and she tended to trail behind the rest of the group and... nudge... me to answer some questions. Questions that usually had two, and occasionally three meanings. I replied in a similar manner. By the end of the tour, we were both quite horny, and I could barely stand to give the last leg of the tour: a general products list. I offered to help someone (aforementioned sexy flirting girl raised her hand probably first), and because I was nearing the end of my shift other orders could be taken at the front desk. We went back into the shelves of balloons and... paraphernalia, (literally, the shelves were 7 feet high and there were paths between most of the products) so as to take as direct a stock of which packages she wanted in what sizes, as well as to get further from the hallway, she mentioned that she wanted a couple of the extra forms that dont come with the balloon-making kits, three of the 5000 pack of 3XL high-tensile long balloons, so she could get the canvas bag that came with them, and we both gave in at the same time. She reached across the bale of merchandise and around my head to pull me in for the most desperate, passionate kiss of my life, and I pulled her upper body toward me, and as our mouths, shoulders, chests pressed firmly together, I came so strongly that I woke myself up.


 Literally. Sucks that the dream ended there.


So, I had two dreams today which ere prettty much a continuation of each other. In the first dream, my schools buildings were replaced by an 1890s-1920s era mansion sometime in the 2200s.Thats century. A.D. CE. Something had happened in the past of the dreams that had always reminded me of Fry from Futurama, though I dont know for sure that I was frozen because I didnt focus enoughon my memory to make a flashback, a voiceover, or even a brief mental explanation. Anyway, I had found a tower that had a modern meeting room and three ancient rooms: a bedroom, a bathroom, and some room that I thought was a kitchen at first, or something like that, maybe one if those rooms in which sevants prepare food so it doesnt get cold in transit from the kitchen to upper levels of the house, but it turned out later it was actually a dressing room. Anything made of fabric was yellowed and cracking with age, except for the quilt and the... stuffed, bear-like animal, which were yellowed in the bits of the quilt that were white, but could have been either completely petrified or just as soft as they looked. I went down to my class, which was in this building for the day instead of its usual building, The seating arrangement was different, too. Apparently, only the first four rows of the lecture room could be utilized and all four left-end seats were taken, so I would have to sit in one of the floor seats in the hall area. I sat down n one- and immediately leapt away in disgust, and began to take the chair over to the corner of the room to leave it packed against the wall. The top of it (though fortunately not the seat) had been dampened by some hot, uncomfortable liquid. I was excused, and decided I might as well wash up in the bathroom or kitchenette up in the tower. That was when It turned out it had been a dressing room and not a kitchen room. I learned (I dont know who from, maybe ,e memories) that that was the dividinmg line between the old mansion and the bit that had been given to the university. They had more recently gotten another bit, and the only part of the tower theyd changed yet was the meeting room. In my next dream, it was the same building, but I was in one of the lower levels, for detention to make up the missed class. Fortunately, it was presided over by a hot student teacher, or teacherds assistant, or student working for the university, who was bored and didnt really care what I did, chat with her, listen to the television, as long as I finished the writing assignment before time was up (I did, it was really simple, and not even on the subject of the class Id missed, just a stock assignment for making up school hours). Somehow, this eventually segued into me trying to build some sort of science thing in the bathtub at home and trying unsuccessfully to keep my pet cat from going through the door before Id closed it and possibly ruining the project. I think as much as a few hours worth of events had occured between the two bits of the dream. Although , for some reason, a television was playing in the background, behind the curtain and reflected by the mirror.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, December 6, 2008
Keyword:
Series of false awakenings. Some may or may not have been identified as dreams. Went on for a clock time of twelve hours, from 6:00 AM to 6:30 PM.

Sunday, December 7, 2008
Keyword:
I was some sort of half-demon. I had to be Chaotic or True Neutral, sinceI wasnt Evil and my actions toward the end of the dream could not have been classified as good (unless I was Lawful Stupid to the point that collateral damage didnt matter, and considering my demonic instincts part of the law). I had transferred to a human school, and for some reason had a TARDIS. I kept it in phone-box shape just for the cool factor. I dont know if it travelled through time, but I do know it was bigger on the inside and could travel to at least two Other realms. Anyway, I had all sorts of fantastic adventures trying to fit in, and trying not to torch people every time I sneezed, and gallivanting around the planes of existence and oh what a lovely time it was! [/sarcasm] Then another half-demon arrived (or possibly a full demon, but spawned only in the last couple of decadesso he wasnt very powerful), and chaos ensued. Not Chaos, just chaos. The kind of chaos you get when two beings with demonic power inherently sworn to kill each other get upset in the human realm. He had a suitcase, I dont know if the suitcase was anything demonic, or another TARDIS, or if it was just a suitcase. Anyway, I woke up. I think I managed to kill him before he killed me. Either way, it didnt look like he was in any s go on a demonic rampage. Had a dream earlier, it was pretty cool, too, but it seems I never wrote it down, so I dont recall anything now.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, December 7, 2008
Keyword: Half-demon Faceoffs- With Time Machines
I was some sort of half-demon. I had to be Chaotic or True Neutral, sinceI wasnt Evil and my actions toward the end of the dream could not have been classified as good (unless I was Lawful Stupid to the point that collateral damage didnt matter, and considering my demonic instincts part of the law). I had transferred to a human school, and for some reason had a TARDIS. I kept it in phone-box shape just for the cool factor. I dont know if it travelled through time, but I do know it was bigger on the inside and could travel to at least two Other realms. Anyway, I had all sorts of fantastic adventures trying to fit in, and trying not to torch people every time I sneezed, and gallivanting around the planes of existence and oh what a lovely time it was! [/sarcasm] Then another half-demon arrived (or possibly a full demon, but spawned only in the last couple of decadesso he wasnt very powerful), and chaos ensued. Not Chaos, just chaos. The kind of chaos you get when two beings with demonic power inherently sworn to kill each other get upset in the human realm. He had a suitcase, I dont know if the suitcase was anything demonic, or another TARDIS, or if it was just a suitcase. Anyway, I woke up. I think I managed to kill him before he killed me. Either way, it didnt look like he was in any s go on a demonic rampage. Had a dream earlier, it was pretty cool, too, but it seems I never wrote it down, so I dont recall anything now.

Monday, December 8, 2008
Keyword: The Incredible Awesomeness of Being a Half-Demon
Again, half-demon. I dont remember much else, except that I was still alive, so I assume I had won the battle at the end of the previous dream. And I had not time and space device this time. I did have a music player, which was nice.

Monday, December 8, 2008
Keyword:
I had a lot of books from the library (new dream, I was completely human), and unfortunately we were going on some camping trip or something, and since there was limited space in the cab of my dads truck, I could only bring a few books. So I was stuck with the books I chose to start with, and too bad if I finished reading them. The alarm went off three times (three different settings, not the snooze button), and this was the third time. The end of the first dream was the first alarm, and I didnt fallasleep between the second and third..

Monday, December 8, 2008
Keyword:
I was at my relatives houses (a combination thereof, not different places), listening to old music on records and tapes to see if I wanted to convert anything to digital, and the last song was something Id really wanted to get in waking life, but kept forgettting about. I dont remember what it was (duh). I realize that Id completely forgotten to finish washing the laundry, and I wake up. Because the laundry about which I had forgotten was in waking life, and still needed to be cleaned.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, December 13, 2008
Keyword: Cant Fight the Author
Themes:
So, I was reading a written serial drama, with a bunch of people in some other realm where half (or more) of the characters were nonhuman sentients. Like an ogre, a sylph, a vampire. On Fridays, there was a series where another writer wrote a sort of sub-story detailing the lives of secondary characters, and eventually the official author and the Friday author got into a bit of a fight over something that happened in a Friday issue that was a major plot point in the Friday issues and made a minor future point of the regular issues unusable. Weirder and weirder things kept happening, starting with the main writer making the Friday plot point impossible, to the characters arguing about continuity in comic books and cartoons of DC and possibly Marvel superheroes, and eventually pretty much every member of the main cast had a Groucho Marx moustache. Including the ogre, which was amphibious, and the sylph, which may only have been female-ish. The female vampire didnt, and several secondary characters didnt, but by this point I was directly involved as a third writer, not writing and sending in the issues Id written, but calling off what should happen to some sort of computer-based stenographer and somehow affecting the series directly.


Sunday, December 14, 2008 (early evening)
Keyword: Super Mario Tune and xxxHolic Scenario
Themes:
there were a couple of sort of half=remembered dreams the first time I woke up; One had the Super Mario characters, including the humanoid Bowser, singing along to the song from Lilo and Stich, only in japanese. It may have actually been one of their themes, or the song from the parody music video online. The other... I think it wad something to do with travel.. to and from school, or between classes? Anyway, the next dream, I was a lot older, and at a different university. I met this wish-granting person who we may as well refer to as Yuuko (I did, she never gave a name and didnt object to the name of the xxxHolic character that looked pretty much exactly like her). Anyway, I forget what the first wish was, I got three instead of just the usual one, and they were directly aimed at me bettering myself rather than under the guise of letting me have what I thought I most wanted. It turned one room of the university into some sort of virtual reality thing, and I have no idea what happened there, let alone the purpose. I forgot the second wish, too, but it turned out that to grant it we would need to climb Mt. Everest (or another similar-looking but much smaller mountain?). The portal to the mountain was in a 3-d holographic-looking representation of said mountain, in the basement of my house, my house being where we suddenly were. I was supposed to wear some sort of suit that looked like the suupersuit from Hncock or a spacesuit from the Lost In Space movie, and hold a lump of what appeared to be orange taffy in my cheek and chew it if I got too cold. There were two other, smaller lumps, I assumed one was for Yuuko and one for... Mokona? Mokona hadnt shown up yet, hadnt even been mentioned, but could just see his obnoxious face pop up from behind her shpulder, all Yes! Its me, Mokona, here to make the day less gloomy and more freaking annoying! (Nothing against Mokona, I like him as a manga character, but could you imagine him as a _travelling companion_?) Anyway, I went downstairs, and there was the holopicture of the mountain over in one corner of the room. I was waiting for Yuuko to catch up, but it was taking a really long time, and I had to use the restroom. I was going to use the regular one, but I didnt want to risk havng an asthma attack from the cat litter dust because I hadnt brought a mask, so I decided to just use the one in the other room, that was never there in waking life, and was conveniently right where I assumed it to be. It was a huge storeroom, empty except for some carpets still on the floor and/or rolled up, a sink, and a toilet. The dimensions of both the room and the toilet kept changing, and I was kind of grossed out because of the old, fermented soap cleaning detergent stuff in the water of the bowl. I went real quickly (fortunately, only urination was necessary), and was washing my hands and about to go see if Yuuko and hopefully not Mokona had caught up yet, when I was woken by a flurry of hail against the window, and the realisation that I had to use the restroom while awake, too.

----------


## JET73L

Monday, December 15, 2008 (before 7:00 P.M)
Keyword: The Freaky Insect of Death
Themes: Discworld, cats, POV changes
So, most ofd the dream was from the oint of view of Sam Vimes, captain of the city watch... Only instead of living in Ankh-Morpork, largest city on the Discworld, hes retired to a small neighborhood in southern california. The whole thing read like a New Game + of a dream Id already had. The original dream had started with Vimes being attacked by thieves or somebody, and he had been propped up against a wall by a blind latino man and his sons who used some sort of putty to both leave a messageto the authorities abotu what happened when they got there, and a thank-you message, as well as bind his broken ankle, sprained in the replay. The message thing was not understood, and they ended up being wanted for assalt and robbery, considering Vimes was still mostly unconscious. He wakes up, clears the dude of all chares while explaining the situation, and goes to tell the guy that the bugs that were being exterminated at the beginning of the story werent all gone, the was still one left. This was corroborated by the dudes youngest son, who had been trying to say something earlier, and proceeded to lead them to the bug, which was duly squashed. This time around, the story started a bit earlier, with Vimes helping the family (and their pet cat) escape the original infestation, and this time there was no explanation for why they had to leave Vimes there, because he already knew (this time, his ankle was only sprained, but broken). A couple of guys who were up to no good started.. to.. try and steal his wallet, and it was already stolen, so they decidedto kick around hi half-conscious body, The authorities nevcer arrived, and for some reason in the POV sho ts I could see some sort of chinese garden with a bridge, and a stream, and the plants, and this little gazebo-lloking thing. Anyway, then  some _real_ nasty punks came along. Cut to the house, the family had returned, and was under the impression that Vimes had been sent to the hospital. This was from the point of view if their pet kitten, who was trying to deal with the big scary winged caterpillar-stickbug thing that turned into a puff-puff moth poison monster thing, then became a scary green bug with a giant stinger. Something (its mind? Some sort of Cat Intelligence Agency?) kept updating the kitten on info about the bug, and how it had four stages, every one of them deadly in its own way The first stage was poison, and venomous, the second stage was toxic but could be kept away from because of the distinctive fuff-fuf sound it made, the third stage was poisonous and venomous, and the fourth stage was the third stge but instead of venom, _eggs_. Eventually, I dont recall in what order because of the excessive flashbacks when I was in the kittens point of view, the kid noticed the cat trying to point out the bug in the ceiling that was laying a jelly cluster of eggs onto the ceiling, which would hatch in mere hours, and the dad stabbed the bug to the ceiling and gassed it and its eggs. They rescued Vimes from this freaky thing that was all red frame and eight grey tubes, kind of like what one might imagine a cross between an eel and an octopus to look like if you chopped of its head and hollowed out its body without any blood... Anyway, flourof the eight tubes were attached to Vimes lower extremities, and were part of why his soul couldnt return to his body until he was freed? I didnt get that part. Anyway, the end of the dream was me (fro  Vimes point of view view) visiting the house, and the kitten was making friends with my cat Gargamel, and Tia was somehow there despite that she isnt to go outdoors and would claw the arms off anyone who tired to pick her up, and two other cats, Tux and Bella, or Tuff and... Female Tuff? Two poofy black-haired cats. Anyway, I mentioned the whole Tia thing, and that was handwaved as her not having been a problem. Anyway, the dude thanked Vimes and the kid and hugged the kitten. Who totally deserved it. Hero cat. Yup.

----------


## JET73L

Tuesday, November 16, 2008 (ended sometime before 10:00 P.M.)
Keyword: Paper Prank, Reading and Relaxation, Possible Murder, Futuristic Outer Space Fun 
So, I was the half-demon again. I was feeling better about myself, and even planned to play a prank on one of my coworkers in what appeared to be the office in the university from the second half of the dream, who had tricked me into jumping into a mail cart full of shredded paper. I eventually decided it would be a waste of time and effort to fill a cart with enough paper, not to mention a waste of trees since every so often Id accidentally print out a double copy of something, and by my calculations, even with a sufficient lack of density for the prank to work, I would be stuck there until four in the morning, not even one thirty, as my original calculations had stated, and she didnt deserve to be stuck there for hours on end with no overtime. I considered just carrying the cart in over my head and dumping the shredded paper, but that would jut be mean, and a mess to clean up. The super-strength was (aside from the wall paneling) the only reason I had that this was the same dream as the one that started when I woke up the next morning, no other reason until then not to believe that I wasnt fully human and working in a building (or universe, even) that only had full humans and not mythical creatures. Like I said, I went to bed, the next day I woke up was both my day off from work and from classes (although there may have been as much as a full day in between, because I remember walking around the grounds), so I decided to head down to the pool. There was someone else there chatting with me, some girl from my dorm, but I dont remember much of her backstory. I had a couple of Discworld books with me, and was reading, in what would later turn out to be a bit of irony, _Mort_. I also had _Hogfather_ and what may have been _Wyrd Sisters_ or maybe _Equal Rites_. All HarperTorch paperback editions. I was enjoying my day, when this rich punk who thinks hes all that decides to pick a fight with the half-demon. Im pretty much ignoring him, occasionally returning one of his insults in a way that makes him look stupid. 
*Spoiler* for _blood and graphic violence_: 



 Eventually he gets tired of trying to verbally pick a fight, kicks me in the back of the head, and shoves my book halfway into the pool water. Wrong move. Launching myself over the side of the pool, I tackle him into the next pool, only touching ground once. It was either a very big, low-temperature hot tub or a small, shallow heated pool. He doesnt look like a mer, but apparently he can swim like one, even with feet, so he just flips upright and starts kicking me into the side of the pool, like the water wasnt providing any atmospheric resistance at all. I trip him up, manage to surface in time to put my fist in the path of his face, and after that it turned into an all-out brawl. All I can really remember from this point is that aside from being something that could hold its own against a half-demon, he had little enough honor that he could fight dirty, but little enough skill to fight dirty well. I ended up just leaning forward and chunking him in the solar plexus with my head, because he didnt think to block for that, and he slid onto my shoulder where I lifted up out of the water nd started slamming his fingers between my shoulder blades and the wall. What should have been the deciding blow of the fight was when he did the same move again, only the top of my head was just about stomach height. I dropped a few inches, rammed my skull forward, and jumped up quickly so that not only did his genitals receive damage roughly equal to his weight _twice_, but I managed to flip him over, catching the top of his skull against the edge of the pool. His skull wasnt broken, and he knew I was only going to stop fighting when I gave up (Id told him so repeatedly, and was still kind of yelling it), and despite his head now being encased in what appeared to be a glass bowl of water with a disc of either dried cheese with peppers or the worlds most disgusting-looking peanut brittle, he was still trying to punch and claw at my face, so I continued to bash what appeared to be the general location of his upper face with the already damaged _Mort_. I stopped when he suddenly stopped trying to hit me, and it it turned out there was blood pouring from a couple of holes in the disc of whatever-it-was. He did not appear to be breathing. I presume the girl from my dorm was already off to get a cleric or medic or somebody from the healing center, and I asked if the guys sister, who was standing nearby watching the entire fight, knew CPR (since, of course, if I tried it on a human, he or she might end up with a shattered ribcage). She did. So use it! She insisted he was still breathing. There was no movement whatsoever from the table or whatever it was on which hed landed, and a bubble coated with blood popped out of another, much smaller hole. See? Hes breathing.


 That did it. She wasnt going to help him stay alive long enough for a healer to arrive, I wasnt going to wait around uselessly. I went and reported myself for some sort of tribunal, and reported her for some sort of thing about not helping someone who was obviously dying, despite having the necessary skills. As I was waiting, the dream changed and I was a completely different version of me, fully human, in the 23rd ½ century. w00t. Laser guns and spaceships. There was plot here, but I dont really recall anything much that happened. I remembered what I was supposed to find, or who I was supposed to rescue, though not the success of the mission, after I[/color] woke up. Since I woke up, I realized the guy couldve been a species that, I dont know, breathes by unmovingly filtering water through some sort of gills and exhaling a red liquid, but I hadnt thought of that at the time, and the stupid whatever-species-she-and-her-brother-were decided not to tell me. I only woke up after 13 hours of sleep, even after the three or more hours Id gotten earlier in the morning, so Im really in a lot of pain right now and thats not helping anything at all.

----------


## JET73L

Friday, December 19, 2008 (late the previous evening and early morning preceding 1:15 A.M.[
So, really weird dream. I got out of going caming by saying I had already planned to do something else and invited some friend for a meal, which fr some reason required tofu. I went to the park, because whatever it was I had planned to do involved swimming, and that was the only place open at the time, even though I hated public pools, and I didnt even think to ask if the university pool was open. Anyway., it turned out (fortunately) that the pool wasnt even completely refilled yet, which was a relief. I was standing outside the pool area of the park, and helping mymom and sister open and reclose some plastic containers to check on the well-being of a couple of chrysilases- chrysili? Clear cocoon-like things that butterflies have. Anyway, one of the park employees n(who seemed to think that itr was a RenFest) was annoyed at us for a music player thing that1) wasnt very loud, it was quieter than most of the people and far less in-the-way, and 2) may not even have been ours in the first place. She started singing the parks theme tune or whatever at us- completely missing the irony that it was just a lyric rewrite of the song that was actually playing on the radio, or boom box, or whatever, and could in fact have been placed there by the park. Anyway, the guy who originally did the song (I forget who he was, but it was some guy whose songs Ive never heard identified as such and whose image Ive never seen asks if shes causing a problem, nah, wete at some sort of scince-roller coaster-tour-thing, and not only does mom not have the tofu for some reason, she decided not to get itinstead of forgetting! I expected lunch was to be had ar the mad hattertable furtrher down th line, though I had no idea why I thought there was even going to be a madhatter;s tea table, let alone lunch. They were talking about some string of twelve stores on one of the main streets throuh town, and saying that they needed to give them to people who needed them, deserved them, had logos that wouldnt offend or detract from the visual quality of the road... I  noticed a photo of Dave Matthews (who I now realize to be Dave Thomas) on the celebrity wall, with a bunch pf awards for the auto shop he started that helped build the ride, and thought that his new business endeavor could use one of the places, considering hed started both the fast-food chain and the auto garage shop fixing place, and as usual nobody was listenin. I wondered how long it would take to get to the food, or at least the first interesting thing to happen, because the train of cart-thngs was picking up speed, which I assumed meant they were finished loading people in. And I woke up. At 1:15 in the morning. I was supposed to have woken up at 2:10 the previous afternoon. Now Im just angry, not only is my alarm not working, but mom knows Im trying to get back to a regular sleep schedule and not to let me sleep through dinner.

Saturday, December 20, 2008 (early morning, sometime around or preceding 4:30-5:00 A.M.)
So, I was at this sort of school place, an after-school program sort of thing only for the summer? Anyway, this little brat kept bothering me until I told him to go away, because I had spent the previous part of the dream reading, and then he went and started yelling that I had shouted at hem menacingly, so I had to go explain my side of what happened despite him being a known liar, and was sentenced to cleaning up the area with the bookshelves, _without reading_. I was understandably upset, but figured it would be better if I just got it over with so I could go back to reading, but just as I finished, they called some sort of meeting of everyone in the room. It was something about everyone wouldhave to leave the room if noone could behave, and each person got a chance to ask one question or give one opinion or something, only the stupid prat decided he would holler someting about me not threatening him. The teachers sided with him, again, until I got mad and finally cussed him out (well, the worst I said was what the hell, but I consider that cussing outside of a religious context... or, say, the names of certain cars and superheroes. One of the teachers was all, Okay, everyone out! and I stormed to the restroom to not only imply that I was upsety and needed to clean up my tear-strewn face (I was, I didnt, it wasnt) and because Id been planning to use the restroom before the meeting was called, because I kind of had to pee and didnt want to interrupt my reading agiain (still do, infact, but not enough to stop typing. Thwere was a second door, from the restroom to the courtyard,but the only sinks were still in the main area. Fortunateloy, thye door could be opened with ones foot, if one was used to doing so. Unfortunately, there was now some sort of dance-practice-recital thing going on. I managed to make it to the sink without blocking anyones path or running into anyone (ended up looking like part of the dance anyway), but had to go al,most to the center of the room and back instead of just a few feet over along the wall. I managed to wash my hands, and was going to use the computer that was inexplicably next to the sink to print out my last typed-out dream so I could enter it into Dreamviews more easily? No idea where that idea came from.. and something else. I forgot what it was. Anyway, as the dance-thing ended, my elder cousin walked up and asked if Id ever thought of updating the OS. I said no, it was a school computer. She said something vaguely jargon-esque, that really must have had nothing to do with computers, and wanderedoff. I was all, okay, talk to ya later, and then saw the the computer had finished loading, and my flash drive (somehow) had contained the newest issue of some report. It had an interview of either Adrian Monk, the detective, or Spongebob, the cartoon. I couldnt be sure which, since it appeared to be about Monk but had a picture of Spongebob. Anyway, it was from an interview of Thursday Next in which she refused to answer any question except that she preferred the new ending of _Jane Eyrie_ to the original ending. It somehow had become an intervfiew given to Monk, and used tjhat one question to legally call it an interview, and put in a bunch of random facts that made it look like his (or Spongebobs) life had been absolutely morbid, and left outquite a long string of words which completely changed the meanong of the one actual quote. I dont recall anything that happened after that, i think as i was reading itI gradually woke up.

21 December, 2008 (to about 3:45 A.M.)
There was a house, that had just an absolutely evil aura around it. It was one of what was said to be many such houses, small cottages rteally, but the aura of this house did not diminish, no matter how many kindly travellers passed through. There was an orrnament, on what appeared to be a christmas tree, and it was considered a sort of find-the-objects list. Nobody had ever been able to find all six of the cartoon-doll-animal looking figures featured. A friend of mine found five of the six, and I I found what seemed to be the sixth, th cat, hiding in plain sight on the roof of the miniature house, but didnt see any of the others. Everyone went back to the school. for it was part of a school of magic, and was a Halloween tradition for each class, in a particular year of study, to go to the cottage and be given a brief history and explanation of the place. Many of us were in costume, including myself, but i dont recall what I was dressed as. i ended up going ahead, along with another student and a third student who was halfway between un and the rest of the class. Negi Springfield and I think Takahashi happened to be there, and I accidentally ended up calling Negi sensei instead of -dono, because not only wasnt he not a teacher at the school in Wales any more (this was probably some time after the Mahora Academy incidents, and he may have been timestopped instead of turned into an ermine sometime since), but he was also trying to keep a low profile, and the school at which I was present seemed to be in America, or possibly England, so no point to the honorific anyway. The other student was notably confused, and fortunately dropped the subject by the time the third student and then the rest of the class caught up. We all continued walking to the bulding in which our class was held, and then my cat started clawing at my bedroom door, waking me up.

Monday, December 22, 2008 (until about 2:20 A.M.)
There were two dreams, the first I didnt remember much of, it was like a cross between one of those indie movies that show you the lives of six people that cross in the most minute ways, and one of those 80s movies that has a bunch of kids just doing really surreal and mostly illegal stuff, that all turns out okay as long as the lesson is learned or the villain is vanquished. Of the five or six characters I controlled, I can only remember three: A kid who stole some sort of cross between a Jet ski and a DWK, the female leader of some sort of miniature gang, and this dude who has an unhealthy obsession with breakfast cereals. All 5 or 6 main characters were within the 16-19 age range, although I did control some one-shot secondary characters for a couple of seconds each. Anyway, the first kid had stolen his grandfathers Jet ski, which for some reason had tires, but the tires left too little space under the floating bit to drive on any but the flattest pavement (for some reason, I though driving a probably non-road legal vehicle without a drivers license was better than a car? I switched to sidewalks later) and ended up driving through the seconds territory, who was so amused by the choice of vehicle that the first was allowed to pass out of the territory without incident, and I dont recall who the third was, but he was in search of a box of cereal, and helped someone with determining that the cereal they wanted was not Coco-Roos, as Coco-Roos are round, but rather... grah. I cant recall it now. Some semi-generic brand of Cocoa Pebbles. I forget how he ended up connected to the others. Anyway, the first kid ended up realizing hed made a horrible mistake and managed to get home without dying of the severe pneumonia hed gotten from using a down comforter to keep warm in the rain, without thinking to get under shelter, the girl tightened her grip on the citys gangs (or at least the gang leaders and their lieuenants, which, with their heirarchy, was about the same thing), and the third guy found his cereal. So happy endings all around. At least for those I remember. So, I woke up for a couple of minutes, then fell asleep for lots and lots of lucid sex. Nice. I somehow ended up going on a completely tangential subject from that, which resulted in me going into and changing a bunch of fairy tales. Mostly de-bowdlerization, some grimmification and changing it so that it didnt break the aesop, and some just making things more interesting. I think it was about partway through adjusting the stories of Little Red Riding Hood and The Three Bears Who Came Home to Find an Extremely Inconsiderate Housebreaker that I woke up.

Wednesday, December 24, 2008 (sometime before 8:50 A.M.)
Keyword:
[color=darkgray]It started out that I was pulled up in front of a judge because he assumed I was involved with some incident that I hadnt even heard of, and that wasnt even explained to me clearly. Merely because he assumed I was involved. Then, without a trial-by-jury or even a frickin lie detector to tell if I was telling the truth, they used a warning I had gotten _six years_ ago to sentence me as an adult (not try, sentence). and imprison me. Again, not send me to jail, send me to _prison_. Five years. Ive takn classes in law, so I _know_ they cant do that. Heck, Ive read the _amendments to the Constitution_, so I know they cant do that. Apparently, saying Ive been wrongly sentenced is enough to consider me dangerously outraged with the system. Stupid Stephen Colbert, giving my subconscious that excuse. Fortunately, the prison to which I was sent was the worlds most fun waste of taxpayer money. It had a bowling alley, we could be temporarily released with tracking tags to run deliveries. Unfortunately, the warden was basically Sigourney Weaver from the movie _Holes_, only instead of sexy-grouchy, she was hates-my-personal-guts-with-a-vengeange-grouchy. At least they imposed a limit on solitary confinement per offense, and we were allowed to listen to music (with headphones) and work with plants while in solitary. I dont recall if reading was allowed, but I assume so, because the technically-contraband paperback books I was getting from the guards would likely have been taken, and I would have ended up putting my skull through the stone wall of the greenhouse/solitary area with nothing to read. All sorts of interesting things were happening, probably enough to fill a television show for a full season with all the myth arc hooks. There was the whole warden-hates-me-personally thing, there was the backstory and social web of the inmates, and at least one of them, big scary dude, reminded me of the guy who won in the Battle Royale novel, turned out to be the son of a local rich guy. We found this out on a delivery run, where a few lights had gone out in the pathway to the usual store and we ended up at a store two streets down that looked exactly the same, except had a different name, and, in a corner of the ceiling you wouldnt see if you werent standing in a specific place and pretty much looking for it, a picture of the rich dude as a scientist standing with the other dude. Since Ive had this part of the dream before, with the two buildings and the guy and the photo, Im going to guess they turn out the same and say the inmate was the rich dudes robot son. Thw whole thing was kind of jumbled, sinceI didnt even remember the main part of the dream, just the last bit where everything was random, which may even have been a different dream. So, thats about all I can remember.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, December 27, 2008 (4:40)
I was going to some thing the schools were doing, randomly sending some student back to their elementary or middle school or something... Middle school. I had been volunteered for it, and nearly missed the start of the school day, but fortunately I was able to get into the building despite the teacher who was all “if you’re here after first bell, you shall not pass.” That’s an exaggeration, but not by much (and, incidentally, when did they replace half of their teachers with different ones, who were mostly both younger and hotter?) Anyway, I was annoyed because no one had told me where I was to go. After wandering around trying to find an admin, it seemed that I was just supposed to find a class and stick with it? So, since the Partridge Family (sans parent) seemed to be pretty much an entire class to themselves, guess which class I joined? Yep, Music and Composition. Unfortunately I learned the hard way that Susan in unbearably annoying in real/dream life. Except for Danny trying some sales pitch or something, the others ppretty much left me alone, but _man_ was I ticked at the David Cassidy guy for warning me. Did explain the slightly malevolent “I’m Free” grin. So, she got to drive me mad with her obsessiveness about cake, and her weight, and some online game (World of Warcraft?) that she always played when she had the chance because Mrs. Partridge wouldn’t let them. I finally managed to score a class switch around noon, managing to hold on to my sanity by building this little car thing out of what appeared to be a battery but jumped around, some bits of hair from my hairband, and... pressed mulch? Something like that for the shell, anyway. So I went back to my Aunt and Uncle’s house that evening, which was odd because their house was on the opposite side of town from the school by about a hundred and fifty miles, so it didn’t really make much sense, but then again, when do dreams make sense? My aunt was mad at me for being all judgmental, because apparently the Partridge Family lived in a field (not the tour bus, not hotels, not their _house_?) and Susan was a hippie-nature-person to go along with what her family said (again, wrong), which gave her a license to act the way she did. Yeah. I somehow managed to get to conversation to stop before I got in trouble for somebody else deciding that then conversation wasn’t over and then blaming me for the conversation not stopping when it had the chance for a peaceable end. So, there were a couple of other people that I knew staying with them, I don’t recall who they were, but we ended up watching television for a while. Or they watched, i listened vaguely while staring at a book as “time” passed without me having time to get bored. The last thing I recall was my unclewalking in and asking us if anyone had the remote to the wrong television, before I was back in the Court of the Fae. Frickin’ elves. At least I had my ghost powers again. The Partridges were there (or at least Susan and David Cassidy), and then the _Faerie Queen_ walks up and starts hitting on me. Sort of. She started singing “Danny Boy” in a way that would have been incredibly sexy if not for 1. It being used as a funeral dirge in the human world for the last 400 years, 2. the fact that the was the eldritch abomination that ran the seelie court, and 3. the implication that she was way, way, _way_ too invested in cartoons on Nickelodeon (or at least Danny Phantom, apparently). I had a flash of inspiration, pulled out the little toy car I had been working on, flipped the battery, adjusted to web of hair so that it was holding the battery in place more steadily, and- the storm alert radio went off in the next room. Stupid tornadoes.

Saturday, December 27, 2008 (sometime between 7:12 A.M. and 9:00 A.M.)
Oh, man, that was messed up. I was all, at some building that appeared to be my Grandmom’s house, where I’m staying for part of christmas break, but it had all sorts of messed-up architecture, the hallway was half over again longer than it should have been, and there was linoleum and those little 1-2 foot staircases in the weirdest places. And the events were just messed up. There were a lot of people I didn’t even know, and silver-coated coins, three of them, one of them was a “real” silverhalf-dollar, but they were about four inches around and a quarter inch thick, and supposedly there was some way to tell which coin was real by spinning them on the linoleum. Never got a chance to, because people kept stealing them or kicking them over or setting up a meeting directly where I was, with no regard to other people. There was someone with a D&D v3.5 spells compendium, and someone else was being all posessive of the newspaper comics, and I had an even more messed-up dream within a dream that i didn’t realise was a dream until after I had “woken up” where there was this extra room, and in the restroom I ended up masturbating to have, like, 20-24ccs of... seminal fluids, and after waking up everyone was gone and someone had stolen my fake gold coin along with the silver coins that had been returned to their original owner, and I had realized that the arrchitecture was less insane because I had been in a dream, past tense, only I didn’t realize I was still in the dream, and when i woke up, everything hurt. My head, my arm, my crotch, three different places on my chest, my right leg... It felt like I’d had a catapult fling a load of shotput at me, and then fallen into a vat filled with constrictor pythons and firecrackers.

Sunday, December 28, 2008 (about 9:20)
Keyword: Bleach Visual/Auditory/Tactile/Olfactory/etc Novel
Themes:
I was in this sort of immersive choose-your-own-adventure story using characters and (some) situations from the Bleach anime. I knew it was a dream, and could use that to my advantage (“looking ahead” by envisioning the choices and looking just above them and beyond, rewriting the options to include an occasional third or fourth choice). Anyway, half the characters ended up all making out, mostly half-naked, me with Yoruichi... That’s odd, I could have sworn Tatsuki was there, too, but  don’t recall her in any of any visual images of the scene. In fact, I can only remember 4 other people with name _and_ face recognition (Rukia, Renji, Orihime, Ichogo), and I was sure there were at least a cople more classmates from I-3, and a whole host of Spirit-World assciated people, and everyone in a 3-meter radius was a named character. I must figure this out.I don’t recall anything behind me other than some sort of fountain, and I don’t recall sensing anyone there, so... hmmm. This is going to be botherng me all day. Unfortunately, I was woken by someone shovelling snow off of their driveway. Curses. That’s one bad thing about being back at my house: Neighbor proximity.

Monday, December 29, 2008 (Until 10:00 A.M., then 11:10 A.M.)
I was a shinigami again, from Bleach, (the zanpakuto was vaguely similar to Zangetsu’s shikai form, only less... fixed-form. It may have been a copy ability, but I don’t recall knowing the zanapku-to’s name, so that is unlikely to be its released power) and I think it was an uncontrolled lucid, Unfortunately, I can’t remember anything other than having quickly fought my way through several other shinigami and was starting my pre-fight speech before the bad guy, the dragon/penultimate bad guy/guy who’s about to get second place in the tournament in which I may have been participating. I think it may have been Renji Abarai, but it could have been someone else with spiky red hair. Or eyebrow tattoos. Yeah, I’m pretty sure it was Renji. I can’t remember much because I fell asleep again without noticing, and ended up dreaming that I was awake at the rate of about 1 hour every four minutes. I was woken up unexpectedly by my other alarm, the orange alarm thing, and the song just made me forget right about the previous dream.

Tuesday, December 30, 2008 (just before 10:00 A.M.)
Earlier this morning, I had the very start of another shinigami dream, but mycat woke me up just as it was starting. So It was like. “hey, yes, soul reaper uniform! Waut, what? Grating noise? No! I can’t be awake! Cat! Please quit clawing at the door!” Then by the time I got my earplugs from the living room and replaced the towel under the door, I was unable to fall back into the same dream. I did have another dream. it started out rather uninteresting but then got really interesting later. It was a p[retty boring dream based vaguely on Office Space, only instead of deciding for my character to quit, I decided to see if there was anything more interesting in the building. I left myself to my storyline, and floated/hitched a ride with people to find a pair of the top four employees, who seemed to be having an affair (not necessarily cheating on anyone, the guy was single and I don’t think the girl had any family at all), but there seemed to be something else to it. The guy wanted to go on some tripbut te girl was trying to imply that it was really important they didn’t. I figured someone actually was cheating on someone else, so you can imagine my surprise when the guy flipped back a panel in the top back corner of one of the executive elevators (like a boxcar coated in wood paneling and faux-marble floor and ceiling tiles), and the back wall pulled away, the other executive elevator moving down and connecting with this on. A way for illicit meetings of some sort, but they would have to be less than some 2/3 the time it would take a normal elevator to move between the starting floor and destination. As it turned out, the two were spies, working for and possibly funded by the company. He was trying to get her to go on either an actual vacation, where they could be caught together by whatever corporations or countries they were spying on, or a mission, with the obvious dangers. It turned out it actually was a vacation. There were some cool bits where they were moving between the halves of the elevator and trying tpo separate/rejoin the elevator, and it was really cool. They ended up going out te same elevator, at which point they ran into the Office Space boss from the earlier part of the dream (hmm, yeah, you’re going yo need to come in on Saturday, and redo thise project reports) and another of the top employees, though not one of the Four (played by the guy who wasd the bald doctor on... ER, I think. The vice principal on Phil of the Future). I kind of tuned out because I noticed the two top-four employees shirts had a sort of elemental color theme going on. Eacch had an outfit the color of an element, and a shirt or sash/belt/whatever in the color of another element. I was wondering if the other two had a similar color scheme, and if their boss told the four to dress likwe that for a theme, or what, when I started hearing a loud beeping and woke up to the sound of my alarm.

Wednesday, December 31, 2008 (U[ untiul right around 11:00 A.M.)
I had another Bleach dream, which was good, but i don’t remember any of it other than it starting as a nornal dream, and I was all, “Oh, cool, this _is_ goingto be about Bleach!” when the shinigami were revealed. And it was a lucid. No! At least I got another continued dream. I was at a school, not my school, so I couldn’t recall what I was doing there. I went to use the restroom (oddly, there was a uirinal stuck to the door, no water in it, in pklace of a visual sign to accompany the text sign). I use a urinal ([i]inside[i/] the bathroom, one hooked up to water)O anddfinish washing my hands, and notice that I llook worse than ever in the mirror. I go out, and there’s all these students, half of them are in pajamas, or boxers and t–shirts or undershirts (including females, though just in the t-shirts, not the undershirts). There arw gropuings of peop;e in the hallways, standingg under handmade signs, and several obstacle courses visible from the hallway. One of them had the requirement of getting through an 18-inch wide duct simulation where the exit trapdoor was to yor back and there was no way to turn around because of the final bend.t one student nmanaged it. There’s a part blacklight, part dark obstacle course, covert-something, and as I’m walkingdown the ha;;way, I look more closely at the pendant I’ve been wearing... It’s the necklace Naruto got from Tsunade after learning the Rasengan in three days. Righteous. That means this i the one where I was vakledictorian of this ninja-m,onster school. Nice. I go back to the covert ops thing later, and ask the principal’headmistress/whoever about it, and she explains it with somethign about aclass competition, rather than a test, and the only real test (for school credit) was the ninja obstacle course. She introduced me to the class, and they were all “cool!” and asking m about asects of normal human life (the monster students, andyway, not the ninjas. And they mostly appeared completely human, all were prettty much of the two legs, two arms, one head attached-to-a-central-trunk type). I explained for a little while, then a ivilian that had tagfged along with m started acing up, and being stupid, and telling off the head of the schoo because she respected me and not him, and he asumed it was because i was fully human as was he. Baka. I backed off in embarassmen t, one of the monsyer students, a vampire, I think, sympathised with me, and we all waited for the kid to finish his tirade and go away. He ended up killing a poor, defenseless, and completely inanimate jelly donut. We went to dinner (gravy and potatoes, and I think turkey). There was an epilogue, after I had left. They found a package I had left, a “hamster mask” “from the American city of Hong Kong” (shows what they know about muggles... and anyway, it looked like soe sort of triba;l mask more than a hamster) They cheered, and one kf them mentioned that he’d heard tell of such things as saws, nuclear reactors, and... screwdrivers. They all looked at each other., then appeared outside of a very ;large building, with the screencaps readibg “Three days later, 100 miles east of Lake Victoria.” And then I slowly woke up, as the dream was over.

Friday, January 02, 2009 (sometime around 3:00 A.M.)
The dream was most likely a majorly detailed hypnogogic sequence. All previous hypnogogic occurrences have been coupled with one or more dreams, but in this instance, I woke back up before falling asleep. Anyway, I had just finished reading volumes... 18, I think, through... 24, of the Bleach manga, and began to focus on it in order to attempt to set up another Bleach-themed dream. I recalled usiong the Zangetsu-style blade the other evening, and closed my eyes while visualizing the scene through my own eyes, my hand and the side of my pillow. After closing my eyes, I removed the visual scene (already wearing earplugs), and focused on tactile, until finding a sword hilt more comfortable than the rectangular prism of Zangetsu. Oddly, I could nearly feel the hilt wrap, beyond just imagining it, and it was quite comfortable, and fit to my hand well. I focused on maintaining the sword, and “opened” my “eyes,” not my actual eyelids but allowing the sight portion of my visualization to return. To my surprise, I could clearly see a zanpaku-to, the distinct black-and-silver pattern of a zanpaku-to blade, and the handguard its main distinguishing feature, a solid rectangle with rounded corners, and a dual swirl design on each of the four sides of the handguard. A sort of cloud- or wind-design, giving the impression of an extremely stylized hurricane or whirlpool formed around the blade and hilt. I focused on moving the feeling of where my arm was, without moving my arm itself, and could “see” my arm move, and the sword with it, though still able to feel my actual arm leaning on my chin. I moved it aroud a couple of times, the weight barely registering as it was not only made of reishi rather than steel, but was also perfectly balanced. I rolled over onto my other side, focusing on all the small details of the metal, the hilt, the wrapping thereon, and asking, almost rhetorically, what it’s name was, its abilities. Once I got all of the details of it firmly memorized, I decided to attempt an entrance into the zanpakuto’s world, focusing on building up the energy in my core and allowing the core to envelop me. I started trying to visualize a city, then a weird-gravity world like Ichigo’s. It didn’t seem right, and I briefly tried Escherspace, the Seireitei, even an envisualization of the Senkaimon. I realized, finally, that the darkness from which the worlds were appearing may not have been a blank slate, but rather the inner world itself. I focused on clearing my mind, and seeing the darkness, and slowly the flickering images faded from each side, eventually becoming a vertical space as between two sliding doors, narrowing and fading at the same time. The last two images were quickly switching back and forth more urgently as the space faded and narrowed, Zangetsu’s world and the Senkaimon with a cleaner approaching like a silent train. It sealed, or disappeared, leaving me in the darkness. I was still hearing flashes of voices, words, names, as I had earlier after the sword first appeared. I tried to block out the voices, no voices on their own but just memories flickering to the front of my mind. I asked the name of the zanpakuto, but couldn’t hear anything. I tried focusing, asking again, continuing to increase the politeness, and focusing more on hearing through the sounds and voices. Now that I think about it, the voice I was hearing most strongly was that of Kenpachi Zaraki, who never heard his zanpakuto, which may have subconsciously prompted my next tactic. I stopped trying to listen for a voice, and started trying to hear the sword, and its spirit. Suddenly, the voices ceased, and before they started again, much less fervently, i heard throughout my entire mind an atonal, timbreless voice saying its name: Kisamaru. Or Kisameru, I only heard the voice once, as I got an idea of a glimpse of white fur in the darkness, and couldn’t tell which it was through the thick american accent in which I repeated it the first couple of times. The first would be rather rude, although possibly fitting the zanpakuto’s personality (I don’t know it yet), and the second may or may not be a decent description of her powers and/or abilities. I felt (active verb, not passive) gratitude toward whatever aspect of my spirit or whatever consciousness the zanpakuto was, and expressed that I would not waste the ability of the sword, even limited to dreaming (place, not verb). I wondered what the shikai release command was, and almost immmediately knew, without the voice saying, that it would be “Kotensho Kisameru” (still not sure which word is correct. Actually, "Howl" or "Growl" or something phonetically similar, Kotensho Kisameru was just the name of the Shikai ability/form). The sword shuddered, not in pain but rather as a sort of movement, and seemed to leave an afterimage of itself, and I got another glimpse of an idea of what appeared to be white fur. I stated the command out loud, and multiple blades fanned out from the original, roughly seven or at most nine blades connected at the handguard. The pommel of her hilt released an arc of blades that formed a crescent around the pommel, a visual inversion of some bladed staves used by monks in anime. I saw this time not merely the glimpse of white fur, but a shape; My first thought was of Zabimaru, but I got the idea of a tiger. I wondered if her name has any connection to the Tiger from Fruits Basket, but it was unlikely. I spent some time releasing and deactivating the shikai form, wondering what power came with it, whether physical attack was the only purpose or if she had a kido or elemental ability. I slowly woke up, went to draw the sword (as in an image, not as in from a scabbard) and try to determine the meaning of the name and shikai command. I will return later if it is determined that this counts as a lucid dream, in order to add the keyword and blue font color coding.

Oh, and the pommel blade arc is a lot less bulky, it's just difficult to get much more detail in a space fewer pixels across.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, January 04, 2009 (until about 11:30-11:30 A,M.)
I had several dreams in a row, and I think that they all had at least one or two bleach characters, because of my recent focus on Bleach-themed dreams, and zanpakuto in particular. All I really remember much of is the last dream, thjough. I was helpng the tenth Doctor, from Doctor Who, Not as a travelling Companion, but as a stationary companion, in one time and place, the ones who constantly travel forwardthrough time no fasterthan the rate of 1 second per second. Anyway, it was at the college (a college, anyway, in abuilding that llooked from the outside to be a building on campus that I had never before ghad reason to ennter). We were outside at first, and it was evening, after most of the campus would bne shut down, and met a few classmates along the way, I forgotwhat they said they were there for, then hurrying down a series of hallways. I really had to use the restroom, and the Doctor had something going wrong. Time lord needs food badly, and all, but it increased from yunnoticeable to literally dying in a matter of atmost ten minutes, so it was probably because of the monster of the week. There was a restroom next to a convenience store sort of thing (opposite, I noticed, a vending machine that5 was selling what I thought wer flash drives, but were really coupons for use of 2.5% of some memory bank onthe student server. i thought that was ridiclous, even at a cost of 16 quarters per coupon, it would only take onestudet with $20 to completely ruin that. Then I remembered that 20*5%=100%, so that coulnt be right, and re-figured it to $160. Anyway, I was able to go pee,which was difficult because someone had decided to shange the bathroom into a lounge, adding a bunch oof bay windows (though we were 6 feetunderground, and it was night, it still looked like daytime), and kept just one really tiny toilet and no urinals (though all the sinks were in a one-piece counter, so they were all still there), so that they could get away withy ot changing the restroom symbol on the foloor plans.After that, I went to see how The Doctor was faring, and he couldnt even move. For some reason, he was crammed into a filing shelf, at the back of the cabiniet on top of a box of files.b Anyway, I had the only money, so I would have to go in and get the food. I went in, and realized he had never mentined exactlywhat was necessary from the food, sp I decided to get a tub of honey-roasted cashews and/or mixed nuts, a bit o cheese, and some beef jerky, as that would provide probably the widest range of nutrients that anything in the store woukld have, though they were out of beef jerky so I decided to get a packet of summer sausage instead. It was made more difficult by the peple who kept bothering me, mostly npot from malevolence, just from being their and wanting to chat. Then it turnd out one of she administrators had arrived. She always made everything harder for everyone, and disliked people in general. She decided to pyush the fresh foods, only it turned out thath they were all from this morning and probably gone ad, dso  went back and got a plastic-sealed summer sausage insytead oif whatI thought was also wrapped but had cheese with it. And one of thiose cheese/crackert combo things. For some reason, the tub of cashews was gone from the self, and inits place waas a pile of cashews. No matter whgat the admin said, they did not sell those like tyhat. I managed to find another plastic tub that included honey-roasted cashews toward the back of the shelf. Then, for soe reason, everyone elses parents arrived to pick them up. I recog ized a couple of people from outside, and from Bleach there may have been Orihime, but Tatsuki was one of them that simply hadnt been in my line of sight, and for some reason I founds this so imprtant that I ended up enviusioning a tankoban-page sized full-page paneklv with all the quotes and several people whpo had talked in the last few seconds. I forget what I was trying to figure out, because I was kind of waking up already. And then I had already woken up.

I just remembered one of my earlier dreams: I found my personal water bottle 1/3 full of milk, open, in the fridge, which meant my sister had taken _my_ water bottle, filled it with a drink that, if its left too long, permantnyly ruins said water bottle, drank most of it, put it back in the fridge without it being washed, and _forgot about it_. I washed it out, left it in the sink to go through the dishwasher, and lewft a note written in washable marker on a silicone baking sheet not to do so ever again.

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, January 8, 2009
Its not much, but its the first dream Ive been able to remember for a while (at least, that wasnt knocked out of my head by the ew, stupid air-raid sounding tornado sirens. Anyway, it was at the end of the Malcolm in the Middle episode with the garage sale, where Reese smashes the $1300 computer. It was evening,. and Hal was up on the roof, being depressed. Reese, from roughly my point of view, was all, noooo, and hal held up an ugly bright green stuffed rabbit with giant eyes, and was all, why do you care? this is the last thing from that garage sale, and as long as its around, it means ive failed. Then Reese was like, okay, go ahead. Cut to the roof with Hall yelling unintelligibly and throwing the rabbit like a footballl off the roof. Cut to black with sound effect from end of episides, end of dream.

Friday, January 9, 2008
Tennis all Battle
dude& cronies fought using pokeballs then tennsballs, thebn a basketball. Took down minions returning tennis balls, they stood in one plaqcve, oter guy almost took down but after missing basketbal to facve gf stopped becaus despite insults to people in anime past he stupid, weak, no care to fight without rapier. i lie down o  suidewalk, read real life comics in head link. 35 strips, secondary project to some oyher comic,
That was written while I was still pretty much asleep. Translation: I was fighting this guy and some henchmen whose main ability was throwing tennis balls at me. I was able to catch most of the tennis balls and throw them back, and the henchmen only required one hit with a tennis ball to be knocked unconscious. It was more difficult to both catch and return the tennis balls thrown by the boss, as not only did he dodge, but I was also getting dizzy from the connecting attacks. The final attack was a basketball, and I was hit in the face by it, almost falling unconscious. Fortunately, it was his final ranged attack, and he then decided to switch to some sort of fencing sword and go running about insulting people from anime who were apparently my friends. The love interest stopped me going after him, and instead of fighting the bad guy or leaving like the girl had suggested, I decided to lay down on the sidewalk and use the remote in ternet link to start reading through the Real Life Comics webcomics archive. However, it was odd that there were only 35 comics in the archive, and it seemed a completely different drawing style and set of characters. Then I woke up way too early for no reason I could figure out.

Same day, but later.
I had finally fallen back to sleep after typing out the previous chunk of dream, unfortunately waking more than I had hoped and not being able to fall into more than a brief, and weak, hypnogogic construct before falling asleep. I woke and fell asleep again before writing this, so I dont recall much. Just being at some strange cross between a convention center hotel thing and a university building, but with very few corridors that werent at 87-89 degree angles, and learning something about behavioral modification. I Decided to go a different route than I normally did, hoping to find a vending machine that sold... I forget what. Some sort of toy I was collecting. Outside, there was some ort of arcade or carnivcal. I wondered about playing a light gun shooting game, but decided against it (and somewhere here was a scene similar to the Galaga (Galaxa?) scene from War Games), and went off to find another vending machine. I don;t remembr much because my phone alarm went off, and after deactivating it, I went right back to sleep.

Same day, but later still.
After falling back asleep, I was going to a store, in the truck, for some unknown purpose that would save the universe. Yeah. My dad decided to go ahead and drop me off at the entrance, since it was, technically a dropoff zone, and the whole saving the world thing can get a bit tiresome, and often fail, if one doesnt take _some_ shortcuts. Its one of those Aldis srores thats infinitely large on the inside. I hate those. The girl at the first register stopped me and for some reason decided to ask why I was here. I figured, hey, this has to be an obstacle, since why would an employee try to stop someone going into their store? At least she was a cute obstacle in the quest to save the world, unlike some flaming tar pits with four-headed ogres I could mention. Anyway, I decided that if I had to explain thrice (no failed explaining thrice, but asked three times) I would just go on ahead. Unfortunately, halfway through my first attempt at explanation, my computers alarm went off.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, January 11, 2009 (Between 10:00 A.M. and 10:23 A.M.)
Keyword: Raising Evil Spider-Thing As Hagrid
Themes: Harry Potter (book series), Spiders, Doctor Who, shapeshifters
I am in a lot of pain right now. Inthe dream. I was Hagrid, from Harry Potter, only I was raising this giant spider, and somehow had the foresight of having already taken care of a baby dragon. Abyway, I moved it out to the garage while the cupboard was being inspected or cleaned or whatever. Gods, I hate spoiders, im still shuddering. I gave im a coat to keep warm, as well as stay disguised if someone happened to see im. dubledore wanted me out at the forbnidden forest along with a few other employees of the school to try aand deal with something, I didnt know what it was but it sounded like we were just goiong ta have a meeting about it, and not actually confront the physical aspect of the problem, that bein the aspect with the claws and the big teefh. Anyway, I decided to check on Horace, what Id maed tha spider, gods it hurts even to shudder so hard, and I figured I could get im ta pay attention by pickin im up undrer tha front of tha chest and flippin him, wot with spiders bein ticklish ana ll on their bellies. Anyway, I see a figure with a long brown coat and a hat, with lots oif eyeshine under the brim of its hat. I go overm greet it, and then as it charges me I try to flip it back. Its more dificult than usual because fior some reason es standin upright instead of on six or eight legs, and he dodges away as I notice es got a face what could almost pass fer human, if he were better at bein transmorgriied. Ya can still se where tha fangs shuld be, and it really don look human, more like human skin stretched over something what werent, like a mackine. E was scramblin through ta the other side of the project car, and tryin ta climb in the passenger side, but I managed ta get there before e could get all that way in tha car and I would have ta do wiout another of my lifesaves. Ya see,I had a thing set up with dimensional instability in the garage over a short period of time: If I died there, or at leastr close to it, it would being a copy of me from another dimension what hadnt failed so miserable, only it wouldnt be a differen me, it would still be me. Anyway, I was gettin upset as I figured Dumbledore an tha others would be mad at me fer bein so late, and I wasn thinkin clearly, so waas still tryin ta handle it lie I would a giant spider. As it lunged toward me one more time, an I started pressinback on its upper chest where it shoulda been its frontal thorax, I heard a flash of a voice, from a book or a magical creatures class (not care of, but mythos and avoidance): with cells particularly adverse to transformation. _acromantulas cant be shapeshifted by even tha most powerful wizard, let alone the,self._ I saw before me eyes two pages from tha shapeshiftin book of shapeshifters. on tha first page was this cute little thing with pincers the size of branch clippers, what looked vaguely like a Racnoss, an then on the other page was this thing, looked inhuman even with its face in shadow, as though its skin didnt fit- like an angel in how inhumanly accurate it looked, with certin things off, but on the far side of beautiful inta hideous. An it could bring back aspects of its different forms while still mostly human. Im shoving it back, tryin ta trip it over me leg, an its goin fer me throat with tha teeth and tha hug, venom-dripping, blood-drionking pincers, tha evil-looking thing from the second page only turned spider-like. It was like tryin ta push over a statue being held up by a hydraulic press, an my shoulder gavew out. My right arm between tha shoulderblade and tha elbow went numb, and I felt a searing pain inme neck, waking up before I could see more than those jaws opening horizontally to tear through the front of my neck. I was barely able to move, my right shoulder blade felt like it had been nmearly torn of, my neck severely wrenches, and Im still shaking, though much less from the pain and slightly more from oh gods the spider the evil f8888n creature i hate it why gah my shoulder hurts. Gah. Hated this dream.

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, January 15, 2009
Keyword: Full Metal Alchemist: The Three Edwards
Themes: Fullmetal Alchemist. time travel, cloning, immortality, dimensional portals, 
It was a scene from an alternate continuity to the anime of Full Metal Alchemist. Somehow, Ed had ended up making a clone of himself (or possibly a homunculus based on himself), I think with all limbs intact, though this was yesterday morning and I don’t recall and hadn’t written if it had an automail arm or not. Whether copy or homunculus or what, not clear because I was the clone, and nobody ever told me what exactly had happened (although since Al seemed to have already become the philosopher’s stone, it may have been a copy of Edward’s body, and I had Alphonse’s soul, sans memories. I’m pretty sure that’s not the case, though). Shortly after, Edward came from a few hours (or so) in the future, so there were three of us (present!Ed, future!Ed, and whatever I was. copy!Ed.) Me, present!Ed, Hoenheim, and Winry were all in some sort of series of stone hallways (Greed may have been there somewhere, too, but I just seem to remember that in residual memories), and future!Ed had just sent himself through the portal. Hoenheim and the other Eds knew that it was the only way to stop... Maybe Dante, but I think it may have been someone else. Or Dante had already died in the process of opening the portal. Either way, I think Hoenheim wanted to stop him so he could sacrifie himself to close the portal, present!Ed wanted to stop him so that he wouldn’t have to either die or cause a paradox, and Winry and I just wanted to find a way to solve this without anyone else dying. (Looking back on it, this does solve for why future!Ed was all depressed and didn’t have even a trace of present!Ed’s “Screw Destiny!” bravado, and seemed more depressed. Anyway, we got to the ballroom just in time to see future!Ed seal himself into the portal, and look back at us as the red light closed over him and the portal sealed. present!Ed is resigned to his fate, Winry tries to talk himout of going to the past, and Hoenheim just gets all depressive. I didn’t see what Ed did to go back in time, but I’m guessing it might have had something to do with the portal (maybe using the residual energy to link to when it first opened, but that’s just a guess since time travel isn’t actuallly possible in their world- then again, neither is making an artificial human). Back in the hallway, Winry’s tearing up but not yet actually crying. I hug her, and for a moment it looks like she’s going to accept me, clone!Ed, as a sort of surrogate Edward, though not a replacement, but then pushes me aside and runs back into the maze of hallways, assumedly toward the entrance. It cuts to a funeral apparently being held for Edward, in the rain, with sad music just at the edge of hearing. Winry, Hoenheim, and Mustang were there, Rose may have been, and possibly Hughes but that may just have been wishful thinking. Mustang had an eyepatch, and I think he was standing next to Lt. Hawkeye. Armstrong wasn’t there, nor was Scar. I may have been, but I don’t know why I wasn’t recognized. It was first-person view, y’know. Anyway, it was really sad, and I woke up at exactly the point it would have broken for the credits.
I fell back asleep after writing down an outline of what happened, managing to stay half asleep, and I had another dream. In it, I went over to the bedroom door to get my cat Gargamel to stop clawing under it, but when I opened it, he was standing on the other side, not clawing, nd scrabbling noisses were coming not from his claws under the door but from the hole he’d scratched open in the corner of the door between the carpets and floorboards. That really freaked me out, so I replaced the towel under the door and woke up.

Friday, January 16, 2009
Keyword: Return To The Theme Park Of Whatever
I had several dreams, finally,  but could only remember the most recent on. Semilucid that started out with going to this sort-of Disney World, only its equivalent to Splash Mountain seems a lot faster (for someone who’s never ridden a roller coaster at either disney theme park and only ridden the one in the dream once), and goes at least as far overland as it does vertically. I figure it’s just them mucking about with gravity again. So, anyway, I’m going to whatever this theme park is, with two of my friends (an unconfirmed camp gay and a confirmed straight bi) wingmen on my quest to find an example of the female form with which to have meaningless carnal relations! (imagine the second half of the previous sentence as increasingly medieval fantasy movie narrator-ish, and it sounds even more ridiculous). Anyway, after what seems to have been a five hour drive to the place, I was just about readuy to pee in the parking lot if they didn’t have a restroom entrance outside the gates. Fortunately, they did. Unfortunately, three people cut ahead of me, only one of which arrived at the same time as I did. Fortunately, I made it. Unfortunately for my quest, it turned out that anyone who was here without a family was taking advatage of the bar (apparently the drinking age in whatever state this was was 18, and I was.... at least 18. I doubt I was over 21), and the fact that they didn’t have to drive anywhere any time soon. So, I went over into the rides that were in the section of the park para adult because they were too dangerous for small children, but there was pretty much nobody there anyway. like I said, everyone here was with a family or at the bar. So I decide to set the quest as “finish later,” and go over to the main area of the park and see if I can get over my crippling fear of roller coasters and other mechanical conveyances that go horribly horribly wrong all too easily. And my fear of falling. Two entirely separate and probably not related fears. after what seemed like a few seconds of standing next to the water thing described earlier, but in non-lucid time was supposed to be a couple of hours, my family walked up and said it was time to go home. So I did, and on the ride home (again, time compression, it was maybe thirty seconds to a minute, not long enough to be bored but long enough to read half of _The Gospel According to Biff (Jesus’ Childhood Friend)_, and I was trying to remember what my original quest was, before the failed quest to ride a roller coaster, but could only remember that it involved nudity, a female or females, and copious amounts of alcohol did not fit into the picture. So I eventually decided that it might have been a quest to find the mythical all-pr0n, a mystical codex containing every magazine published with nudity since the dawn of time- or at least the dawn of magazines. And not really. I figured it was just a quest to find some sort of nudie magazines that I embellished when bored. So everyone got home, and I was still reading in bed around four A.M. because of my freaking insomnia (probably delayed sleep phase syndrome, but yeah), and around five, or five thirty, somebody rang the doorbell. I wondered who it was, and if it had anything to do with the light being on all night because people can find just the stupidest things to complain about considering there was a streetlight right across the street. Anyway, when my mom was walking down the hallway from the front door back to her room, I asked who it was, and it was just one of the neighbors asking about a set of gardening shears. Since it’s already getting light outside, she decides to get ready for work, and since I have a four-day weekend ahead of me, I decide to just stay up until I feel like falling asleep. I am then inspired on several places that I might find a cache of published nudity, and intentionally wake up, and realize that it was stupid of me, i should have just stayed asleep since I could have then influenced the dream, rather than trying to find places that don’t actually exist in waking life So yeah.

----------


## JET73L

Keyword: Torchwood Full-immersion Viewing System
So anyway, I was watching an episode of Torchwood, the Doctor Who spinoff, and it was really annoying me. I forget what the point of the episode was, but Captain Jack being sarcastic led to someone pretending they could fly with their arms out like an airplane. I thought, oh, no, someones going to turn up tomorrow in a chicken suit. One ironic cut later, no chicken suit, but the guy with the shortish blonde hair showed up covered in feathers. I switched the channel to woken up.

----------


## JET73L

1/24/09
I was once again at the weird New Orleans-y style downtown area, and once again i charge of my little sister. After leaving the library, I stopped at some tea shop that looke, on the inside, suspiciously like the sales area of the wonka-style mystical candy store, but with random stuff on the walls instead of shelves of candy, and swivel stools built into the floor around the counter. Then, after deciding not to stop at the cafe right before the roller coaster, wewent to (like I said) the roller coaster. Mostly it was just bigh statues and effects with lights and some animatronics, but one thing about it toward the end always really, really scared me: A huge stuffed mountain lion about as tsall as a small horse and as long as a medium rhinocerous. Bout as thick as in needed to be, prrroportionately. Anyway, I managed to close my eyes before that on vthe second and thrd ridethrough, but opened my eyes at exactly the wrong time on the last. Then, leaving, my sister forgot both her jacket and a shirt she had just stolen from me, and cllaimed that they werent hers, despite it being my overshirt that she had taken earlier that day, and her jacket that ashe had been wearing and taken off so as not to get it caught in the coasters harness. I went to get the shirt and the jacket, and then it got kind of fuzzy, like I had been slowly waking up, or it faded into a different dream that I dont remember.
1/24/09
I was at my elder cousins house, possibly having visited some sirt of pet shop, or a mall previously? Anyway, I had to use the restroom, and then finished writing some paper for my dad. Everyone went to Granmoms house for some sort of thanksgiving-style dinner, and everyone who was previously at the cousins house returned, plus a couple other people. I had to use the restroom again, considering Id only gone that morning and had muchturkey, tea, and pink lemonade since that time, but her dad had already occupied the restroom. Then my dad handed me back the paper Id written ans=d told me to write more, so I did, and he used the opportunity to cut in line and get to the restroom before me. I asked why nobody was supposed to use the toilet in the bath room (that is, the room with the bathtub, whuch also happened to have a toilet and sink), which was right across the hall. Nobody could remember, but the ban held. After nearly half an hour, writing furiously and trying not to think about having to use the restroom, until Dad finally left. I tried to go, in, but he said it was a bad idea, and I could see why: there were visible coulds of smoke and air freshenr, and I was having trouble breathing just standng outside the partially open door. I decided to go outside and watch the arrest of Sarahs cousin from the opposite side of her family, that some cop they knew was doing as a demonstration to the kids of the extended family/ies, and wait until II found another restroom, or my eyes or (less likely, since this was a non-lucid dream) kidneys exploded.
1/24/09
Keyword: Duel Monsters card shopping
I forgot what I was looking for in the first place, but I had decided to get a bunch of duel monsters cards. There were no starter decks any more, but there were box sets with packs that contained cards that were in the previous starter decks and cards that might work well with them, like the Yugi/Kaiba sterter set, and the Joey/Pegasus starter set. I was debating to myself about getting the set of that guy with the c;oak and the spiky white hair (Not dark Bakura, but someone else, maybe that Dartz guy who was trying to summon Leviathan in the american filler arc), and Yugis Weakest Dec. I had no idea what that was supposed to have in it, maybe it was also from the leviathan arc, or the Noah arc, when he couldnt lay with his full deck. Anyway, I was debating between that, the special edition Pegasus/Joey set that came in a fake gold case, or another set, when the garage door woke me up.

Sunday, January 25, 2009
Keyword: Malcolm In The Middle with Guest Star
Themes: television episode, Malcolm in the Middle, vacation, camping, disease/illness, House M.D.
So, its a typical starting scene from a mid-series episode of Malcolm in the Middle, and some zany antic just happened. Malcolms family is about to go on a week-long trip to some sort of cabin thing, that offers the outdoorsiness of camping but the amenities of a nice hotel (Apparently, either Frances is still in Alaska, or they decided for some reason not to go to the dude ranch), and Malcolm has just met the girl who moved in two houses down, or across the street or something. Somehow, he plans to impress her coming back from the trip (I forget how), but the day after they actually get there, he and Reese come down with something that requires them be quarantined in the hotel room while Lois, Hal, and Dewey stay in the camping area. They even find out all sorts of coolness the room has, like changeable scenery. From Malcolms point of view, he arranges a miniature fir tree to block Reese from his line of sight, and a fake cactus and some scented artificial cedar fronds on the floor (low edges on the beds). However, it turns out that Lois has managed to fast-talk her way into being a food-tester for them, apparently with the implication (Be careful eating that, your father cooked it a bit rare) that Hal could ruin boxed cereal. Theyre miserable, except Dewey, whos exploring the park/range/whatever and likely about to get into trouble or meet someone interesting, and Lois. whos just glad to have a real bed again instead of a sleeping bag anmd a bunch of rocks, even if she does have to wear a decon mask while in the room. The door opens, from Malcolms viewpoint you see a shoe, a cane, and a walking cast, the rest of the person obscured by a table, and then, in comes Hugh Laurie, cast, cane, and glass/pitcher/whatever of milk. Hi, Lois, Im Doctor Gregory House, I brought your boys some milk. Now, can you tell me what the symptoms are? The inner voice that occasionally pipes up in this sort of dream, where Im a detached consciousness watching a television show or movie starts chirping ohgodohgodohgodthisisso_awesome_! but, as the cut to commercials music rolls, so does the garage door opening sound, which causes me to wake up. Since, yknow, it was the _actual_ garage door. Sometimes being able to wake up despite the alarm not going off really bothers me.

----------


## JET73L

January 27, 2009
Keyword: I, Clone
Themes: video game (FPS), secret spy tech, amnesia (no memories), multiple points of consciousness
It started out as a sort of FPS/spy game. I had some sort of vampire hypnosis power, and the first leg of the journey was to dodge my way into a hollow at the back of a short alley (in both height an length), then convince the lone guard to not only let me escape capture, but also go around opening doors with a keycard and bioscanner thumbprint thing (much more complicated than the sneak up and break their nech, then steal their keycard and hope no one trips over the body sort of game), but ended uo getting shot by a rooftop guard acting as sniper. I began again, only this time thee was a harder level; literally not a full second with the guard alone, which made hypnotizing him near impossible, but all of a sudden, I wasnt in the game: I was a character I recall from years ago, built by the agencys labs under the encampment, and only just found my way out. Eventually, the guard was alone for just a minute, but instead of trying to hypnotize him, which I couldnt and had no memory of, I dodged around him, sticking to the shadows, and he didnt even see me when he turned to see what the sound was, assumed it was just his imagination, or a squirrel or something. I wandered around, until I got to some small buildings. Light was coming from one, which meant I could see better. I had a bit of trouble figuring out the screen door latch at first (one of those with the button built into the handle on the outside), and at this point its just a sudden zoom through memories that I only know in detail because I already had them: (not the me that had just escaped, but the me that was floating around behind me, filling in commentary that I couldnt hear. For claritys sake, Ill just call the me that had a body and total immersion into the memories of the character me, and the me that could remember this stuff and no body that no one including the first me could hear as me^2): I got inside, everything was all pale colors with soft edges, unlike the area Id always been in previously, and there was a person lying down, looking at something made of a thick stack of small papers with writing on, and the source of the light was a small stick on the sort of small table, with a little piece of light sitting on top I touched it yelped, some sort of whaha! and the person jumped up, frightened. After a few moments of confusion, I would learn hat that sort of light was fire, and painful, unlike the moon or a fluorescent lamp (or whatever the cold lights the facility used were), she was a female, this was the home for a bunch of people while they learned stuff, a sort of cross between science camp and some sort of training facility, and the object was a book, though I still didnt get what fiction was, or how to read beyond recognizing that certain patterns of shapes meant a word. I slept on the floor, and the next morning (sort of morning, it was really just around sundown, stuff mostly happened at night) she sent me to some of her friends, with a new set of clothing, and I was to learn from them at breakfast how to blend in, and figure out what I was supposed to do (which would be easy, since Id already begun talking after just an early morning analogue to evening being explained things. Breakfast was chunks of whale, which I really liked as they explained a few things to me, and it took a while because on a lot of subjects they had to switch to something else whenever a counselor walked by. I was eventually taken aside for some reason, I think the counselors were suspicious of me, and for some reason I didnt understand, and used my empty plate as an excuse to send me over to the remains of the whale corpse, which seemed to have a huge eagle on that I couldnt quite see. (Thinking back on it, they could have just been hazing me, and not suspicious of me being whoever I was at all). They handed me a knife about ten inches long, and said if I liked breakfast so much I should cut two more chunks out of the whale and eat those. They left, making a chuffly gfuh ghaw haw sound, and I managed to cut about a two-foot wide shape that was about a foot tall at the ends and eight inches tall in the middle, so I added another cut to make it more even. I remembered being taught that the food at breakfast was cooked with fire, so before I would cut it into two relatively square groups of two pieces (since Id messed up before fixing it), I would have to go find matches, to make fire with which to cook it. I^2 wanted to shine to bottom of a soda can with a bit of chocolate or blubber or something, and use it to focus the rays of the moon and make a fire, but 1, that would probably not have worked, 2, I had no soda can nor chocolate, and 3, I could not hear me^2. So I went over to one of the small buildings that the girl had been in last night, only it was a different part of the camp, and none of the lights were on. I went into one, and could see thanks to the moonlight in the screen, but didnt know how to make a light inside without matches and a candle, and nearly tripped anyway. It was more sparse than the girls house, and even the entrance area from which the two personal rooms could be entered was much more dirty... well, mostly dirt dust. I saw a desk, which is where people keep things, and since I didnt see anything that could have been matches on the top, I started going through the doors. I^2 wanted to mention that I should find that empty pillbottle Id dropped earlier, to put matches in and keep them dry, but realized it was useless. In the drwaers, I found a lot of small objects, twists of wire and a little machine with smaller pieces of shaprky bent wire inside, and a thing that looked like it had four metal fangs, and colored sticks that were sharp on one end and looked like a pencil, only all different colors, with thick, waxy colored stuff instead of lead. There were a lot of books, a lot thinner than the one the girl was reading, and I^2 noted that the person who lived here (or the prop director) must really like Gary Paulsen books (or it was some sort of shoutout). I recognized a couple of boxes that had a word on the side that looked like MATCHES, and started moving all of the matches from one box into the other, so I wouldnt have to carry both (I^2 was surprised that they not only were being kept in what appeared to be a box for chalk, or for those sugar sticks you see around halloween that look like chalk and have superheroes printed on the box, but what surprised me^2 even more was that they looked more like incense sticks with most of the bit with incense cut off, rather than matches. For one thing, they were green. But the boxes did say matches on the side.) Anyway, I noticed through the screen window the girl and some boy walking up the sidewalk, and I^2 realized with horror, as I continued to sort the matches into one box, that nobody had told me about trespassing without permission, and I was just going to stand there like a fool, maybe even talk to them. They switched on the light on the porch and in the atrium, and waked in to see me standing there, greeting them while riling through someones desk drawers. the guy freaked, since he hadnt met me yet, and for some reason, thanks to a side conversation at the breakfast table that nobody had bothered to explain, I misunderstood the guys reaction. thought theyd slept together and she was pregnant, and to my^2 horror, offered to help. Fortunately, for both me and for me^2, I didnt clarify and they didnt ask. The girl explained to the guy who I was, and once e calmed down, offered me a piece of candy. It was sort of like a nerds rope, that candy with the little bits of cadny-coated sugar stuck to a licorice whip, only instead of nerds, it was small gumdrops, explainig that it was good-tsting food, beter than breakfast. The wha-ha fire hurt, but this was the opposite, it would be all woo-hoo. She offered half of what was left, about a 3.5 inch piece, and I wanted to try just a small piece, but couldnt choose. I^2 was panicking because I^2 remembered what was going to happen, and I was going to be all literally woo-hoo! from the candy, both the taste and the sugar, and the guy mumbled something like just take a piece already. I picked a yellow-orangey gumdrop from the end, with a bit of the red licorice still stuck to it, popped it into my mouth... As soon as the sugary coating hit my tongue, my sense of hearing went dead, and I screamed, at the top of my lungs, all capital letters and multiple exclamation marks, :I love woo-hoo!: so strongly that[/color] I woke up, screaming silently because Id knocked the wind out of myself trying to yell with an injured chest.
Interestingly, the girl looked, in this dream, noticeably like Amanda from Kyle XY, and thinking back on it, the guy that Im pretty sure turned out to be her boyfriend looked vaguely like Declan, and one of the people at the breakfast table looked kind of like the DJ/intern from the most recent series (nobody else looked at all like anyone from the series, although these three people could just have been me being bad with recognizing faces. And I did have black hair and a similar head.face shape, but other than that looked nothing like the titular character from said show. And although it was in 1st person, I^2 could occasionally see my face.) Anyway, longest, most detailed dream Ive had for a long time. I wish I could remember what it was from, or based on, or if Im just remembering another dream from a while back.

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, January 29, 2009
Optimus Prime vs. Galassocron
Really weird dream. A giant Optimus Prime was fighting Omnicron (who was still way bigger than him, because of the whole being made out of a planet thing, and Omnicron went from half-robot half-planet to full plant to the shell of 2/3 of the planet serving as the base for a giant talking bust of Galasso, the boss from Shortpacked!.
And for once, I know exactly what caused the dream: I was slightly sleep-deprived from being ill and in pain, and I had rediscovered the Transformers wiki at roughly the same time (and for surprisingly unrelated reasons) that I started reading the Shortpacked! archives, the main character of which is obsessed with toys and collects Transformers. I was worried about failing because I had missed two days on sick leave and was told that I would have to quit a class that I couldnt or fail, and would have to find some miserable job somewhere, since half the time nowadays you need a college degree to move up to working the cash register at a burger joint or store. I dont know if it was a reassurance from my subconscious that some jobs are pretty cool, or that everyone, including me, is insane.

Many, many different dreams-within-dreams, most of which I already managed to type out, but only within other dreams.
-Watching How The Grinch Stole Christmas
-Playing cards while watching How the Grinch Stole Christmas and offering my slightly older half-cousin some sort of magic crystal that can grow into a goblet when pieces break off.
-Playing cards while watching How The Grinch Stole Christmas and accidentally offering in the middle of a half-crowded room to perform cunnilingus upon same half-cousin.
-Driving same cousin home when the car stalls and tying to remember if the previous incident was a dream, or if this was a dream.
-Treehouse mansion!
-Playing Super Mario Party Tennis... In a treehouse mansion!
-Playing gamecube on the television that is no longer in the basement (Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, Super Smash Bros Melee)
-Having what was basically an explicit lesbian porn novel compared to a volleyball game that is less fanservicey than DOA2. [i]The original release version,[i] without all the added costumes (The game was denounced as far smuttier). In a treehouse mansion!
-Playing same video game (it showed undershorts _once_, if you get three spikes in a row from the Kasumi-lookalike in the schoolgirl outfit, which just makes it that much stupider, since they apparently used a kigurume costume for said girls character design model.)
-Being in said game. Sometimes taking control over a character when the ball went to her, sometimes just floating in midair, just watching, kind of from the viewpoint of a video game camera (only three characters ever actually got the ball: My character (twice), an two characters (some sort of half-black half-samoan dude in swim trunks and the previously mentioned freaky sailor-suit girl.)
There were probably a couple other dream segments that werent about waking up and typing a bunch of stuff out (there was one dream that filled a quarter of the page on its own, but I cant remember it!), but I cant remember anything else.


Saturday, January 31, 2009
That 70's Dream
Okay. that was weird. I had two dreams, but I could only remember the one, it was some sort of mix of real life and that 70s show. I/Eric had gotten a job at the license plate factory. Eric was smug because he now had a better job than Red (again), I was happy that I/Eric now had, as Donna put it, ...a Brand NEW CAR! as was Donna, and Eric was only a little bit happy about that, (probably because he already had a vista cruiser, even though I technically had the vista cruiser since I was sort of him at the time) just as I really didnt care about the whole having-a-better-job-than-Red thing. Im really not sure how who was what when. I know I was dating Donna, and got the job and the car, and so was/had Eric, and there were only two people present including Donna... so maybe it was like, some sort of mish-mash of two realities at tghe same time, one where I was Eric and one where Eric was Eric? Well, anyway, I had both Donna, a low-level executive job, and a Brand NEW CAR! so i was cool with whatever was going on.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, February 29, 2009
Keyword: I Should Never Drive Anything Over A Class 1 Motor Vehicle. Ever.
Themes: Party, girlfriend, dating, deja-vu environment (house), truck (Class 7, Kenworth, hauler), motor vehicle, being lost, getting lost, fear factor food, mountains
I was at a party at what appeared to be my moms house, or rather someplace that happened to have a similar layout of rooms. I wasnt drunk, but I had drunk lot of iced punch (not spiked, it was from the bottle, not a bowl), so my body temperature was way down, and it was hard to think. Both bathrooms on the main floor were in use, and the downstairs seemed to be off-limits or something, so I just started to unzip into the master bathroom sink, which was on the other side of the door from the toilet. Unfortunately, just as I was unzipping and right before I let loose, my girlfriend walks in. Fortunately, shes done this sort of thing before herself, and since it was all I could to keep the stream going into the bottom of the basin due to my surprise, I just kept going while we had a little chat. As she looked down appreciatively, I was debating to ask if she would like to go to my place after the party or have me drop her off at home, since I knew my place would be empty and Id forgotten my wallet there (not for money, but for another useful content). She came up behind me, and squirmed up against me, her chin and neck across my neck and shoulder, laughing at the sudden spray I emitted in my surprise (_man_, I had a full bladder. Ive had worse, but _still_), and said that she loved me (in a tone like just absolutely loved not like loved and wanted to spend the rest of her life with), especially since I was the only one in her group of friends that could drive, including Cindy (since everyone we frequently associated with was in the 16-19 range, the implication was that those who actually managed to get their licenses managed to lose them pretty quickly) (and at this point I had finished, and she reached down to pull the plug chain so the water would drain more quickly than the faucet could rinse the sink out, as we both rinsed our hands in the faucet water), but she cant stand my silly little school! Does it even have a class [ceiling window for sunlight] over the neighborhood rose garden? Forgetting I was already in college for over a year, and not actually in high school which would justify her going to a different school and living in the same town, I said no, the neighborhood doesnt even have a rose garden (she scoffs) but the school itself does. Anyway, most of the guests have already left anyway, and it wasnt a messy party at all so theres nothing to really help the hosts clean up (unless someone made it to the basement and made a huge mess), so were heading out. For a minute, I let her go ahead because I needed to get my shoes from the landing at the bottom of the stairs (they werent there), Im rushing to get to the kitchen because they should be under the table at my spot- wait. Different house. Theyre next to the entrance. Fortunately, she was stalled by someone offering leftover chicken just outside the door, so shes not even to the truck when I get outside. I turn down the chicken, but I do accept... something. It looks kind of like sashimi salmon, feels kind of like a cut of raw beef, and tastes like watermelon. I try not to think too hard about what I just put in my mouth, and hope it was like that on purpose. I get to the truck (not a pickup truck, but my dads _real_ truck, a Kenworth 18-wheeler), and since my hand still has juice on it (sticky like watermelon juice, thin like that watery stuff you get from chilled fish) and I cant wipe it all off, I ask for my driving gloves (theyre not leather, so they can be washed). I ask for her final verdict on destination, and she says her house, so I start up the truck, asking her which streets I need to take (Im awful with remembering how to get places), but the truck jerked out into the street and I was trying to find the brakes before I ran into the house or one of the cars in the street. I finally found the brake pedal, but since the seat had apparently been adjusted since Id driven it (or not been adjusted the last time Id driven it), I couldnt fully depress the brake without putting the steering column halfway through my chest, so the whole thing turned into a slow-paced game of Simpsons: Hit And Run (Only I was trying _not_ to run anyone over, and succeeding, even with the dachsund that may have been a squirrel). After five more harrowing minutes, we were on top of a small mountain at the far side of the (very narrow) side of town. I depressed the air brakes, and we got out so she could actually tell me the directions. I noticed someone nearby with one of those GPS map cards that look like short digital thermometers, which reminded me of those commercials (At the edge of the map? Just pop in a new [cannot remember the word for this sort of memory stick] and keep on going.) Since we can kind of see most of the town from up here, since they cleared out the remaining trees to put in the road, she was able to point out the general area of town wher we were supposed to be. Off 70 West, onto ____, then ___, then right on Annabel Lane Road. I repeated it in my head a couple of times, then said it out loud for clarification (affirmative), and right about then I woke up, so I dont really know what happened after that. I had no idea where I had woken up, the lighting was all wrong, and I realized that I was in my freezing cold bedroom instead of passed out on the nice warm remains of the living room couch where I should have been.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday... I think. Morning. Early morning.
So, I was at school, (not my school, but a school), just starting classes. Going down a hall, I was trying to find either the library or the cafeteria, and when I reached a series of walls and doors at weird angles (weird angles to each other, they were all 90 degrees from the floor) some teacher or someone who had been walking down the same hall asked if I was trying to find the library, because it was just up ahead. There was an alcove that could have been the door to the library or could have been where the copy machine or a blank wall was, and since class was close to starting I decided to keep that wavefunction uncollapsed until later. I headed back down the hall to a classroom I had noticed later, and just as I assumed it was the class in which I wanted to be. I dont remember much detail, but I think it could have been Psych. Anyway, the door was on the back right corner of the room, so I went to the back left corner of the lower level of seats (there were two levels to the lecture room, the chairs and tables on the sloping floor and an observation row in the back, maybe eight or ten feet up. The teacher was saying something about what I could do to make up the classes I missed between my other school and here, some sort of paper, but the rest of the homework had already been excused. When I got back to my seat (which had nobody seated there until that day), some guy was sitting there with an idiot smirk on his face. I asked him to please move out of my seat, and he said I dont see your stuff here (my lunch and papers were still on the desk, and he had moved my bookbag out of the chair so that it was leaning on him off of the table. I raised an eyebrow and after a moment the dude scrambled like I had either won a really good argument or gotten really scary. I took my book bag and (sealed) lunch and papers up the far left seat on the observation level, and continued the class from there. I had to leave partway through the class (excused), and then got back not having missed abnything By the time I got bored, some weather emergency had been declared, so everyone was being told to cut classes short and go home. The teacher was doing the thing with the calling random rows to be dismissed before dismissing the rest of theclass, so as to avoid a mad rush for the door, but I decided to stay until the rest of the class was dismissed and leave with them, to kill some time. All through the last few minutes of the dream I was trying to remember who I was supposed to hug (Clairity) and why (lucid task of the month, February 2009). I eventually gave up, and I dont rememmber anything that happened after I got to the hallway. I could have woken up, but I think I went to another dream that I just dont remember.


Sunday, February 08, 2009
I see blue screen of death as I start to sleep. The one with the big font, that says its an error, the little font, thaat says the title of the errpor, and the tiny font that explain s the error.

Monday, February 9, 2009
I cannot recall what the situation was, but I and a group of other people juse some book that isnt really just a boiok to travel to another dimension. Its some sort of orchard, and I see a row of shrubs branchy trees on tp of a wall that have a pattern to them: the breaks in the line of tree-shrubs conforms to the breaks between words in the message we were seeking. I call to one if my companions to help me figure out the message and take some photos of it, and I remind him not to try any of the greeen-yellow-orange apple-cherry things until weve tested them for huma consumption, but then he is suddenly Peter from the more recent movie adaptations of the Chronicles of Narnia. And I was Lucy, and the other three companions werre Susan, some kid who wouldnt allow the magical lion to be slaughtered for 30 pieces of dessert, and Aslan. I dont recall who they were, because I dont recall anything of the time before the Jump (aside from being white males of average to my height ranging from my age to the mid-twenties, and chanting over some Clarkes third law techno book in some lab environment). He startsa shaking the fruits down out of the trees, and I go over to one of the lower branches and do so too, and then hes Susan and I remember abput the wrds in the treee-shrub-things (and the wall isnt tjhere any more) and start asking her if theyre okay to eat, huh, huh? and then after a couple of minutes the lion comes over and replaces her in helping to clear the trees of fruit, and then hes this giant rat but hes still Aslan (and not an ugly giant rat, but a majestic giant rat... somehow. No rat king vibe, fortunately), and then Peter/Susan comes walking back from the other side of the top of the field, and ah turn around, and theyre callin me Joyce, for some reasonl and Im thinkin, from Its Walky? And then I start remembering- oh no, the- Im seeing a hallway, it looks all sketchy, an the other guys are scientists again an I gotta spin to keep the dream stabe an wheres clairity? hold that thought, gotta find clairity- but Im tgetting my feet tangled up, cause I dont spin so much as run in really shall circles (really small circles), and Im feeling my hand and my illow on my face, and its getting dark between the lines and- and- no. Im awake.

All of a sudden, I was lucky. I could call coin flips. If someone else asked for the next fifty to be heads or tails,m I could do so, and it would happen. Several tests of my newfound luckiness later (on games of chance, and not in the euphemistic meaning of the word, naturally) I was on the road, myself and somke other person I knew in the dream that had a drivers license heading for the nearest daily lottery held up in the city. We stopped at some place so the dude could ask directions, and so as to show off m powers of affecting chance, and while I was climbing on some concrete thing made of pillars with a trumpet recorder things on each of the four sides and another structure next to it that was shorter but had no grate in the top. I was up there jumping around, and someone decided that I was the prophet who was supposed to arrive that day and change the thing. I thought the news people had arrived because someone had called them about my opower to affect random chance and it wasa slow news day. I hadnt known that I wasnt supposed to notice that a spot on each side of the top of the concrete thing could be erased or recoloured from concrete to yellow and that you could rewrite the little messages woth your fingertip. Eventually, they explained that I was supposed to rerecord the messages in the trumpets (kind of like those trumpet communicators you see at prefabricated parks nowadays, only with a recrding device on the side oppposute the bell) and change somre markings inside a computer screen in the concrete thing. I looked at what was marked down andwhat they told me about their pseudochrustian belief system, with the longer row of markings epresenting important animals, the middle row representing major people in ther clerical heirarchy at te start o the whiole thing, and forms of the god and pte prophets on theshortest, bottom row. I afjusted it as appeaded necessary, aNd this kid in a black, wide-brimmed hat and cloak (think Frolos outfit from the Hunchback of Notre Dasm and the hat the Spanosh Inquisition used on Monty Python, only black instead of red) kept complaining because he was supposed to be \the prophet and I was just some kid, and this old lady deciided not to donoaete $20 to his cause, and kept trying to give the $20 throughout the course of the dream to someone who was nice and had a good cause, and they finally got fed up with me having to retype it over and over (well, if you had an undo onm this thing, msaybe it woudnt take so long! and have me leave it as-is and gp to rerecording the audio message. I start byy trying to paraphrase the message theyd written out as a suggestion (read: script), but I didnt like it, it seemed just another trite way to keep the masses subdued, so after a couple of trues I just recorded my own paraphrasing of the central message, but without the jesus says ti give money to the church and dont ask questions vibe, and considered changing the other three sides to the same thing in different languages and supporting different possible belief systems (not promoting anything aside from the main cult that seemed to be in charge of this, but certainly leaving room for other points of view, but the dream started falling apart. I was barely able to hold into the dream for a few more minutes, managing to feel a hug from someone while I was unable to see, witnessing the beginnings of a one-night stand between a ryrannosaurus rex and a small taking dog with a promiscuous nature, the lady from earlier wandering off to see if Tom Cruise would make out with her for twenty dollars, severasl stray dogs applauding the ability of a german wulfhound (a basset) to invent a dish called an old english recipe, fried ____ on toast with gravy or else (whatever it was, it was breaded. Looked like chicken, tasted like ham, texture like neither, popped back into muy original dream body and a really hot woman lost all of her clothing in an instant (but a cart appeared, with something liker a box of eyedrops blocking the view (at least I could see her being topless), helping with dinner by preforming small miracles upon the food and beiing annpyed at being asked to cut out a tiny piecer of gristle from the center of a bratwurst sandwich when thats half the point of using bratwurst instead of hot dogs, aside from the casing, before finally just giving in and waking up.

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, February 11, 2009
There were three dreams, I dont remember one of them. I dont recall if the one Im forgetting was the first or second. I had woken up at least once between dreams. Anyway,
One dream, all I remember was two guys (at least one of whom had an afro at any given time, onne was black and the other red-haired), and they (apparently snuck into) a football game and get kicked out for causing a scuffle, or disturbance, call it what you will. Later, one of the guys rents or buys a pornographic video (DVD), which turns out to have been filmed at the football game they had snuck into with his eldest daughter as one of the actresses. Somehow this knowledge is imparted to his past self during a flashback, and thats why he caused the mini-riot in the first place.
In the last dream before I woke up, I was trying to keep my pet cat from walking through doors he wasnt supposed to and getting trapped in rooms, and I eventually give up to watch the episode of Friends that is on. Rachel, Chandler, and Monica are touring a pie-baking factory (_The_ pie-baking factory!), almost a combination confectionery/bakery, and monica notices someone or something over to the side. I expect it to be Ross, since it looked like one of the arcs where they had had yet another falling out, but it was a small wooden flip-placard. I guessed there would be a chocolate behind it (it was a small plaque), but there was a life-sized picture of some extremely fancy sort of pie with all different flavors, the pride of their recipe book. Monicas all fangirl over how they got the different flavours to mesh, and that sort of thing, and I notice that the plaque with the picture on the reverse side os gone. I wake up soon after that.

Thursday, February 12, 2008
Ihad somewhat of an extesnsive dream, it wasnt really epic but it was deep, all detailed with decent runtime, but the only thing I can remember is that I was setting up a vs. match on a Pump It Up system (the DDR type thing with the diagonal arrows) while Carmelldansen was playing on the background,, and I had really light half-s;ipper things, theylooked almost like the front half and most of the sole of a pair of those Miami Vice leather shoes, only they were like heavy-duty slippers that stayed ibn my feet really well andhad a really springy insole, so I could run (or play Pump It Up, or Bust=A-Groove or whatever the gale really was) using just my toes and the balls of my feet wihile being able to use my hewels for balance while at rest.
Anyway, I also had what I think was another demilucid, where I and the opponent met this girl who was all knowing stuff about the dame, only because I wasnt properly asleep, reality kept glitching, and I missed the second half of the already short conversation when she disappeared as tome skipped different amounts for the different people present.

Friday, February 13, 2009
I took too long to type this up, so I have little more than the details I managed to scribble that morning. It was sort of a situation from House, and someone was sick (duh). Everyone kept thinking it was something to do with carrots, but eventually House figured out that it was silicon/silicone poisoning (there were these holes in the tissue sample at a microscopic level, with six teeth (or three crossbars) forming a nightmare fuel of a clue. Cameron and someone else were at the pool, and had realized what it was (after already being a third submerged) because the pool was bright blue and had begun to gel. I think it was Kutchner, but I thought he was back at the lab with Foreman and/or Taub. Maybe it was Foreman and Taub researching and running diagnostics while Cameron and Kutchner looked for clues. Anyway, Cameron was wearing a bathing suit in a pool full of what amounted to transparently blue Jell-O. Like which intern was sent to help gather clues would be important. Anyway, they figured out what it was, but Cameron and whichever other character it was were now at risk for the same. Then I woke up, at the cliffhanger commercial break. Or what would have been a commercial break if it had been the sort of like watching an episode of the show thing instead of a floating around through the events of the show while occasional camera effects and scene cuts happen sort of thing. I really should have typed it out sooner. Anyway, after I wake up, I get all mad because my sister didnt bother to flush the toilet again. She also left the butter dish on.. the sink... You wash your hands with _soap_, not butter. So I woke up for real.

Saturday, February 14, 2009
So, I dont recall if this dream was this morning or last night or what, but anyway, I went to some school that required a train ride and a plane ride (not in that order) at the beginning of each turn. Met this girl on the train, she was cool. The head teacher of Assassination and ranged weaponry got his skull reduced to a cloud of pink mist in the middle of class. That was annoying, but he was really asking for it, being a former assassin in an otherwise perfectly normal low-security boarding school with only a fake name to protect him from anyone hired by a friend or family member of one of his targets.
Anyway, next dream, something to do with rugrats. All the kids were somehow being nice, and Angelicas mom was apparently running some sort of evil board of directors of evil who want to rule/destroy the world, and the kids are all behaving, and tthe other parents at the meeting turn into mythical creatures (half-human stuff like centaurs, a satyr) and fly around the room with magical pixie dust, and I keep waiting to find out whether shes snapped or drugged or imagining a world where the kids arent constantly interrupting everything they do, but it never does.
Eventually, Im back at my house (or at least a house that I live in that vaguely resenbles my house), and Im off to magic school. I wear a cap and one of those half-face masks out of paper or something and I take great care not to even hum beyond the barely recognizable first couple bars of the schools song. I noticde a couple of monarch caterpillars on the carpet, in the hall at the top of the stasirs, and then I see that pone of them made it to the television screen over in the living room- no, thats a different one, it appears to be preparing for its chrysalis, but hasns quite started. I debate moving it to the wall, because if its not squished itll be fried by the electrical field that screen emits. I decide to move it, and I recall having moved it, buty I dont recall actially moving it or seeing it on the wall except in my plan, which was in my heaxd in the dream. It could have happened then. Anyway, off to the school. I wonder if Ill meet the girl from the other school, since Im about the same ahe as when I wnt to the school in the previous dream, rather than the age I was afterr the timeskip when the assassination teacher was eliminated, but I didnt see her on the train/bus/whatever (which had a seating situation partway between first class and business class on an airplane, instead of like a train). She wasnt there (or atleast not on the same car) so i strted thinking about the caterpillars again until I fell awake.

I forgot what happened i the first dream, Ive slept since then. Or been awake since then. Ive fallen asleep since then. Anyway, I could barely remember the second dream, I wouldnyt be able to remeber this one. I think it ,was a semilucid, maybe even a fully controlled lucid dream.I dont remember. :sadface:
The second dream was... Interesting. 
*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I was at this movie thing, where shorts made by different students as well as the best animated shorts and videos from previous years were shown. I think it was some bring-a-date type thing, so I did go with the girl I had recently started dating, but I think all the lovey-dovey stuff was to annoy or make jealous the guy whos dating my best friend (which is odd, because you wouldnt thing hed come over from Europe just to be the projectionist at a college film showing). Anyway, I had been trying to cuddle up against her, but because our chairs were just a little too far apart, so I ended up falling over with my head in her lap. She didnt mind, so I decided to have some fun with it. The corner of my glasses was between her legs, so I just moved my head slightly, and could feel her shudder, even wearing jeans. I had migrated up to leaning on the side of her torso by the intermission, so it wouldnt look near as if anyone bothered with a second glance after the first half-minute or so, but she was still noticeable stimulated and we went to an abandoned stairwell during to intermission so she could return the favor. With her mouth. And my pants. Im going to assume you know what I mean by now. Anyway, we get back to the auditorium, or viewing room... theater, and I push our chairs closer together so we can properly movie-cuddle, or whatever its called. Im not well associated with the dating vernacular. Shes almost a different person now, looks at me with an eyebrow raised, like you _know_ my shoulder is not where I want you. I go back the way we were at the start of the first half of the show and continue nuzzling. That word doesnt look right in print. At some point, I see comments about most of her friends (nearly all of them known by me as well, or even known by me first). It may have been some telepathy or something, but I think it was probably a scroll at the bottom of the screen of one of the videos. With nicknames, so nobody eldse got it. Just general comments, silly stuff, mock insults. My comeback was that 20 cents was a compliment, because it was four times what your mom was worth, referencing the oft-repeated fact known by Mike, of Its Walky! and Shortpacked! At some point in time (probably when I was in the restroom, using the facilities and double-checking that my typical attribute of being larger after the primary arousal and ejaculation still held), she had turned into a strip of cured barbecue ground beef. Or possibly porc. Looked like a McRib, only twice as long and flat. I found it odd that i was on a date and hacving physical relations with a strip off talking barbecued beef (or porc), but didnt remember anything previous to the change clearly enough to realise that I had been on a date with a human. The weird thing was I was still wondering if she(it) would do it with me, and trying to drop subtle hints that I hadnt been at my most impressive earlier.. when was earlier? the hall? here? I didnt remember. Anyway, she(it) drove off in a sports car. I was left to figure out what exactly had happened before


 I woke up. It says something about either me not treating women as real people (I treat most women better than most males, and most women I want to date/am on a date with better than other females, so... I dont know, maybe treating them like the worlds most advanced puzzle game? I treat most people that way, its how I manage to function in a world full of illogical people). Maybe I just have a (really) suppressed food fetish.
The third dream was sort of Left 4 Dead (or really, any game of the sort) from a sentient zombies viewpoint. Hey, Smoker, want to go to the mall later, loot some new clothes? I sometimes feel that were not here for any reason- No, I know _we_ are here because of the plague oer the land, but I sometimes wonder why _each_ of us is here, why each of us survived the way we did? Witch, will you mar[Headshot by Urteh Suxxorz, 35 points awarded]

----------


## JET73L

Monday, February 16, 2009
It started out I was rearranging books on some shelf. Then  was at this thrift store. Then I was at this thrift store with Shrek. He was complaining that the salespeople wouldnt help him because he wasnt realk (they wouldn, he got ones attention and had a short argument about him being ignored because hes a mythical creature, and thus doesnt need help because he doesnt need clothing because he doesnt exist. And that was too bad, because there were two shirts, a pair of pants, and two pairs of boots that were perfect for him. I stopped paying attention once I found a longcoat that would be perfect for modding so that it had a cooling system inside for paintball matches. Sturdy, lightweight material, just loose enough around the back and arms... The odd part was, in my daydream, the girl at the paintball field asked me whyI was wearing a coat when it was freaking hot otside, and the other giuy there was wearing a coat that didnt look like uit had any cooling systemand nobody asked about his coat. Anyway, I ended the daydream, and then went over to rearrange books again.Then I started putting books back in order in the university library, I just skipped a few hundred thousand steps on the way there, then I went back over and started reorganizing the books from the day-care summer-school thing I used to go to, then standing in the same place everything became this Star-Trek type thing, only instead of the ship there was an outpost on the extraterrestrial world. And it was lower tech. Anyway, it took me a while to rearrange the books there, because it was the same shelf as the summer school thing (with surprisingly difficult books for kids that young... or even anyone who hadnt double-majored in literature and quantum physics. Anyway, I still had to organize it by whish books were to go back to the university library, and some had been marked on, and some didnt have a decimal sticker anyway. I finally got that done and met the crew. There were five of us, and Im going to call the others things that fit, because I dont remember any actual names. There was me, the professor/Doc (who had poofy yellow hair, a big nose, and huge thick glasses, as well as always wearing a ;lab coat and being annoyed with everyone younger than him, plus Klaatu, who was the resident alien expert (he was both an expert on aliens, and an alien who was an expert on things. He looked human, though), Barney, the funny guy, like comic relief, when he stops making bad jokes and being the butt of silly situations, you know things are serious. And then there was some other guy. He waas serious. He might have been the captain, but they probably cut his character after the fgirst few minutes of audience testing. Anyway, something was up with Klaatu, and it was something to do with a metamorphosis into his new form. I held is hand as he went all weird, then weirded into this little larva thing about a half-inch long and as thick as a mealworm of similar proportion. I switched onthe water, and he went rushing to the water where he immediately started growing the more he was immersed. Eventually he was this huge caterpillar-centipede thing that could crawl out of the sink, pure nightmare fuel. At least he lost the legs and shrunk slight;y out of the water, but it was still pretty bad, and now there was the added fear of stepping on him. He climbs up the wall and starts making a web for a cocoon in the corner by the ceiling, and the professor tells me that sice I had physical contact with Klaatu at te time of his metamorphoses there might have been some sort of DNA transfer and probably a telepathic link. I go outside for a minute. I get tangled in the wires from the television and communications receiver dish at the top of the mountain to our base to the generator at the bottom of the mountain and nearly fall because some idiot thought it wold be easier to fix the wires if they were strung between 2.5 feet and 4 feet in height the whole way down the middle of the path. I go backk inside, and Barney is dressed as the professor and hands me a poofy yellow yarn wig, tells me to give it to the Doc and rushes off to his room. The professor appears, greabs the wig, and storms off to his own room. I go the the bathroom with the sink and the corner where Klaatu had been making a nest-web-thing, and hes not in it any more. I check the other corner on the wall oipposite the door, and he has multiple chunks of him, three of them moving, all in this web. I have no idea what to do, since it looks like one of the chunks was the piece that emits the web/pupae material, and its all oozed between that chunk and the front half of him, but it ozzes down, he flips over into it and it starts expanding like a big bubble-thing, and drops to the floor, and crawls out of the ooze and its this green blobby thing that crawls across the floor growing into a giant foot-long caterpillar made of spheres withbig round solid-color yellow eyes and a stpid fixed grin, and next to the door it splits in hto two at the middle and theres another face but with three eyes (or a nose that looked like an eye), and it fused back together, and  rush out and the professor is finally decided to listen to me and come out of his room, and Klaatu crawls through the door onto his foot, ony its not the giant green sphere-caterpillar, its a small, white worm-likce caterpillar thing, and he thinks itd grown a lot like that, and I tell him the whole story, and I wake up as I begin talking.

----------


## JET73L

Tuesday, February 17, 2009
I was in the Aperture Science Testing Facility, and Id gotten through about 15 or 18 tests. About six tests in, I discovered a bunch of flowers on a pedestal, held up by the same sort of invisible energy field that the zero point energy manipulator used, and picked them up for when I met Clarity later. I lost them at some point during the tests (I think one of the water levels, where I had to quickly fling myself through multiple portals to get to the top), but I was still remembering to look for Clairity once the testing was done. At the second-to-;last test that I completed (15 or so out of 19), I found another pedestal, with one of those knitted bobble hats on. I decided to leave it there, since I dont like wearing those caps and I didnt have any real use for it, as the testing facility was pleasantly cool. I hadnt run into any turrets, which I didnt find odd because they _were_ to be used only for military-grade android testing. I had not, however, seen any of the secret rooms, so i was really surprised to see that a panel had come loose in one of the later testing chambers and I was able to pry it off the wall with little effort. There was space behind it, and the dimly lit and unpolished (but still pretty clean) halls were a stark contrast to the brightly lit testing chambers. I wandered around back there, but it was all maintenance tunnels, so I didnt see anyone. I fell out of the tunnel into the start of the final testing chamber, which involved getting across a large chasm in a room with the walls entirely plated with portal tiles on the side with the cake, and the walls not plated with portal tiles on the side with the entrance. The floor was, though, so I think it was a way to test the ability of the portal operator to use ockhams razor against what seems likle an impossible scenario if you can think with portals, and see how long it takes them tro remember to think both outside and inside the box. I launched a portal over to the other side, portald the floor under my feet, and popped out right next to the cake, on a pedestal (not floating) on a platform over the edge of the chasm. I swiped my hand through it. it was a hologram. There was no cake. I waited for the door to open, or GLaDOS familiar voice to congratulate me, but nothing. something was wrong, GLaDOS wasnt there. I kept trying to get the cake, and it still wasnt there, and GLaDOS wasnt saying anything or opening the door in the wall by the cake. I wondered if I was ever going to see Clairity (who at that point I was assuming to be an Aperture Science Testing Facility Personnel Relations Assistant, or possibly an Aperture Science Testing Facility Research Manager), but nothing happened. No door opening, no GLaDOS, no real cake. I just kept waiting and seeing if the cake was real yet until my alarm went off.

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, February 18, 2009
I dont recall most of the dream, but I was facing off against this huge machine or creature or something, it looked vaguely like the machine from the first episode of Wolfs Rain and a little like some sort of über-turret. I didnt want to destroy or kill anything, so I just used the portal gun to put a portal above its head and a portal under one of its four feet, so it didnt fall over like a three-legged turret but couldnt move without falling, so I jumped through the portal onto its back or the back of its neck and knocked it out.
The next dream was spent surfing TV Tropes, trying to figure out when the first time Shadow died... but he got better was in American Gods. I may have been confusing the entries for Going postal (which probably doesnt even have an entry) and American Gods.

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, February 19, 2009
 I was in the Aperture Science Testing Facility again, and I remembered that I was going to give Clairity a hug, and somethiing about cupids bow. Not a crossbow like the one I keep pulling out of hammerspace whenever I think of the Advanced Task, though. Like I now had, and needed to switch with the Aperture Science Handheld Portal Device. I launched a portal that led someplace else instead of to the other side of the portal and started walking in the direction I expected Clairity to be (beyond the floor, mostly forward but a little bit down, to the left, and whatever direction 5thDLeft is called.) And my alarm started ringing. I rolled over and switched it off, shifting to not have my arm tangled the wrong way around the pillow Ive been using as a Tactile Lucid Hug Inducer (and ended up most comfortable in a one-arm-around-the-back, other-hand-fingers-on-side-thumb-on-sideboob hug instead of the usual bear hug), and started to fall asleep while focusing on Clairitys name and face, and ended up at the back of a meeting room, with Clairity giving a speech behind the podium/desk thing at the front. She looked like she does in her profile pic, only wearing a white shirt and skirt with her hair pulled back instead of the dancers costume. She finished up the speech, and after everyone else left went back through the chairs (there were only two rows in the room, and I was standing at the back, so she only had to climb between one row of chairs) and asked me how the speech went. I said it was great, and congratulated her on being the hottest young senator since Robin DeSantos (which, even though you have no idea who she is unless you read the Walkyverse comics and who is fictionally in the House of Representatives, is a really good compliment to be compared to her. Especially considering that she has recently been shown to smell like Skittles candies, which I still find awesome. Clairity understood what I meant). She leaned over the back row of chairs and gave me a big hug, which was kind of weird considering the slope of the room and the difference in height. 
*Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 



I lifted her up over to my side of the row of chairs and we started pawing at each others clothing. We made it up to the desk/podium at the front of the room by the time I got our shirts off and she got her bra off and skirt undone, and had tender, hot lucid sex on top of the (fortunately warm) desk. After a few minutes, and the loss of the rest of our clothing, I started becoming really conscious of my body in the real world,


 and the scene started skipping back to previous points in time and continuing from there. It kept skipping back to when she was standing between the rows of chairs, and never got further than her going shirtless. Several times we barely got to the hug before it skipped back. Each time the room was slightly different, and in several iterations of the dream there was a door on the side of one of those atrium boxes behind the podium, on the far side of the room from the actual door (which was still there). One time, this kind of attractive blonde woman (vaguely reminded me of Riza Hawkeye from Fullmetal Alchemist, only not) walked in, and I just raised my arm, a graphite-composite compound bow appeared in my hand and launched some sort of arrow-like glowy projectile, and she went all fangirl crush. Then time skipped back again before she could reach us. After a few more skips back, I was just as much in the waking world as I was asleep, and losing hold of the dream. I tried to go back to sleep, since it didnt look like I was going to be able to stay asleep, but then I heard my second alarm and needed to get ready for class.

----------


## JET73L

Friday, February 20, 2009
I was att the beach. It was a really nice beach, not too many people, and the grass went right down to a few meters from the water, which apparently had something to do with blue whales. Unfortunately, because my mom made an offensive sign (piece of laminated paper on a stick as a placeholder, not like a handsign), because she thought british people (or possibly australians, _I_ had been told we were in california, but it was obviously not britain, and probably not california) wouldnt be offended by their own slang, _I_ had to leave too. I went via the Embassy (not the American Embassy, just the Embassy. It was like an airport, but with all the places there would have been planes replaced by doors to other countries, so they each had an embassy for every country literally on their own soil.) It was a good time for me to check on something I was supposed to look into. There was some confusion with an australian aboriginal janitor in ceremonial clothing, so I was unsure of how to address the 7.5-foot tall man who greeted me in an outfit that made him look like he was the king of some place in africa (he actually was the king of some place in africa), but it turned out he wasnt who I was supposed to talk to. I was supposed to talk to this short, fat, chinese looking kid, who was obsessed with all things american (or at least seemingly western, unless he thought drinking tea out of a ceramic tankard was exactly like drinking it from a mug)- including as it turned out, secession. Nobody beyond the door acted like he was their king because he wasnt their king. He was ruler of half the food storage closet, and the door wasnt there because it was too big to actually fit in the country. About the time I was silently cursing my supervisors for setting me up with the annoying conflict that nobody wanted, I woke up.

So, I was told by my sister that, and I quote, Mom said you couldnt have the ___, where ___ was the bread she had made for dessert, and I was trying to figure out how I was in trouble for not eating any of it. When we got that cleared up (I wouldnt get in trouble if I stopped complaining, stupids), mom started working on the list of things to do that Saturday. Which was that day. And it was already sunset. So we wouldnt be able to get to some cave half the state away by midnight, let alone also see Coraline (which was an awesome enough book that I wish to see the movie despite the reviews of how the story differed from the book). Which we were supposed to see anyway. Everyone was being so stupid that I got mad and probably woke up out of spite.

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, February 25, 2009
So, I was in some sort of comic strip realm, in the Ozy and Millie webcomic series, with the universe in the art style from about 1/3-1/2 of the way through the series. Im not sure if I was the Millie character or if I was just a really similar character and hers was absent. Anyway, for some reason I got it into my mind that I could build a zen store (not a shop that sells zen, but a shop that is and was made by zen) by painting a tree stump white and then staring at a metal bolt or something for a really long time. I dont know if that was all, but it may actually have worked by the way zen stuff works in the Ozy and Millie universe: I built a shop by not building a shop that was in essence both inherently a shop (it had a place) and nothing like a shop (no walls, merchandise, or money). So... Yeah. Thats it, or at least all I can remember. There were other characters, too, not just me.

I think I had another dream after I went back to sleep, but I must have fallen asleep before writing it down.

----------


## JET73L

Friday, February 27
So, I had this totaly epic dream. I knew I should have written it down before using the restroom, but I reallyhad to go, and now all I remember are a few different events and locations. One location was the furnished basement at my house, and the final eventr was fighting a disembodied hand (not an actual one, but it had four figers, a thumb, and some sort of tarsal and metatarsal plate covered in some sort of fleshlike (doughy) or ruined-leather-over-robotics covering. There was a place, like one of those huge hunting lodges, where I ate dinner in the dining room that overlooked the main hall with a bunch of people who were dressed like early 1700s puritan pilgrims who talked in middle english, and a bunch of native americans that looked sort of ¾ american indian, ¼ east indian, and 100% dressed like vikings, but sans helmet and shield. This was because I had gotten comfused by an incredibly wrong newspaper article and accidentally wished someone a happy macys day in mid-spring and then c limbed some sort of slide-like chute up to the upper level. There were people employed to test the food, which some of them misheard as touch the food, so I got really annoyed by a battle between me and one of the food testers, because I managed to quarantine each piece of food he touched and salvage the rest of the plate, but then the girl across the table joined in to distracted me and he got the final t least got ingredient (one of the green beans) in the middle of the rice, so no way could I salvage that. It could be because I treated the food-testers like (admittedly annoying) people instead of people-shaped ignore and scoff at me signs. At least I got some sort of bowl of eastern european soup (it was kind of greenish, and had a texture vaguely like someone trying to make sorrel stew and replaced the broth with a thick pea soup when it was done cooking. Somehow, a piece of onyx I have cut into a hex cylinder shape and pointed at the end the chain didnt attach to fell in, as did some other thingthat I think could have been a piece of turquoise or jade, and I had to eat the soup (chunks of zucchini and yello squash included) without swallowing the shiny mineral crystal-y things. I think I was at some point in some sort of warehouse thing, one of those metal ones with one to three walls missing, lying on what I think was a couple of cots pushed together with a girl (different one from the girl at the colonial thing, she was blonde and taller and this girl had black hair), looking at the stars out from the open side of the empty warehouse thing. I think it was a place I once stayed in the southwest, out in the desert, with the mountains. Anyway, it was really sweet, and kind of romantic, and I think we kissed. I dont know for sure, because my memory was filled with the details of a bowl of soup.
Also, I may have had a false awakening somewhere. Nonlucid. Some of the dream seemed at least partial lucid, but I dont recall any specific instances of knowing it was a dream, so, not counting it. There were other scenes (and I think I remember an RV somewhere, like, in the jungle), but I think thats all I remember.

Saturday, February 28, 2009
I was, I yhink, at the ouse thar I lives. For some reason (I foget what I thought the reason was), there was blood on the half-furnished basements cieling, and directly below it (like, a wall or shelf or somethig). I ended u stubling upon a bunch of damaged, burned bodies in the wall of what appears to be slender female or oddly shaped feminine male bodies between fifteenish and seventeenish, which freaks me out because it means the blood might not have been mine, and this serial killer used to live there. Then I flashed back to some school, that looked sort of like the same place, where I was trying to spend the night with some other people on a dare, becdause it had a reputation for being haunted. References are made to things as random as Pwerpuff Girls Z and Chuck, to keep from freaking out. I come in contact with something tht burst through the wall, and flash back in a sort of decolorized de-technicolor greyscale. Its a bunch of people at the school in old-style clothing, and some six of them (as few as five and as many as seven, depending if two characters that are really similar are different people and if the unborn child of the female of the elder generation, presumably the mother of the younger gennratiion of family members though possibly adoptive. Anyway, the family was messing things up, and it didnt look like they were dping it on prpose (b ut I thionk the youngest chiold was affecting them, because of the implcation of glowy eyes, and the antichrist face it always had).. Outside, (there was a reference to Scrubs, which made me realize that it was people from about a year ago or so inb old clothing, not people from 150 years ago with normal clothing), they put something to a vote, and only some other pregnant lady in the crowd would vote in favor of the family (I am not sure id it was to kick them out, or lych them, or what), and she started to fall all weird, lowing her wn fall with trying to vcatch herself but the female in the family should no have breen able to get to her in time nd not halt the fall, but redirect it so that she could be pulled back up more easily, without getting hurt. Anyway, this doesnt seem to change anything. I then recieve a wakeup call that really annoys me, because it was before I got any real answers, and the reason I was being woken was null anyway.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, March 1, 2009
Really cool dream today. For parts of it, I was myself, and for the rest, I was Edward Elric from Full Metal Alchemist. The main part of me being myself was going out to the driveway to see if the snow was still there so I could get money for shoveling the driveway, but (in the dream) it was already slush. The other bit was parts of the met a man who wasnt there sequence (he wasnt there again that day, oh how I wished hed go away). It wasn;t that he was invisible or absent, he or it was at the top of the stairs, and he just wasnt there. Literally, not, like mentally. Anyway, for the rest of the dream, I was Edward, and made my intro in a horse cart out the entrance of what looked like the Mausoleum crossed with Rameses tomb (only without pharoh statues for pillars). For reference, the entrance was 30 feet above the ground, and the cart was going at least 35mph. It cuts to first-person view, and the driver/tour guide/messenger/whoever she was was holding onto the cart for dear life. I realize that I would need to transmute the ramp _before_ we were close enough to touch the ground, and so I was hoping that I could transmute the ground via the air, and the cart was already upside-down and it wasnt working oh s*** oh s*** Im going to die YES! Its working!The way we were falling, with the ramp like the front and bottom of a roller coaster loop imbedded in the ground to catch us upside-down and flip the horses and cart over without injuring them worked. Neither of us fell out (admittedly because we were gripping the cart so tightly at the loop), none of the horses were injured, and the adrenaline rush was awesome. The guide was still gripping the edge of the cart and looked at me like I was crazy.
I was being called in front of the emperor, of this Lior-type country (although the emperor had this chinese imperial fashion thing going on), because I was under suspicion for having something to do with the disappearance and/or murder of mine and Alphonses older brother two or three months previous (or at least I think he was supposed to have been our brother). What I remembered of him, he was kind of like Francis from Malcolm in the Middle, from the seasons where he was sane, and he was in the Amestrian (or Riolian, or whereverian) military. Since nobody trusts alchemists (or at least alchemists who have signed up to be dogs of the military), I was under suspicion from even half a country away (or halfway through the next country, even). Partway through the trial (they said it was just questioning people who might know what happened, but it was totally a trial), I started getting the same feeling as when I met the man who wasnt there. As I was remembering that, I was woken up.

----------


## JET73L

Friday, March 6, 2009
Met a girl, surprisingly managed to not have her hate me, but I did accidentally get one of my friends mad at me because I asked if he wanted to sit in the back of the truck or whatever (huge truck, but more like a really big multi-seat pickup than a commercial truck) on the way up to the city (because he was sitting in the driver’s seat and could easily move to the back drive with a broken leg and she was already buckled into the passengers’ seat), but he tried to leave and I was scrambling to undo what offense I had caused without screwing up and making the girl leave, which was easier because she offered to sit in the back before I was halfway through asking her, but the guy wasn’t listening at all. We ended up having to go up to the city without him, which may have been for the better because if all the trouble I nearly got us into for driving into the wrong lane and getting stuck in a one-lane, fenced side road with a cement roller coming the other way. Got off the concrete just in time, and made it to, if not my cousin’s house then the place my cousin was living, because it was an amalgam of at least two or three different family houses and another house i completely forgot about. I then said entirely the wrong thing in conversation, I don’t know what,and in scrambling to apologize and try to figure out what I said wrong i did it again. I asked to finish the conversation once I’d collected my thoughts, so I wouldn’t shoot my mouth off without knowing what I said wrong. I asked the cousin about it, she might have some idea of what I said wrong, but no. I went back into the conversation later, prepared to apologize and request forgiveness for all it was worth, but I ended up shooting my mouth off in a way even I realized would be offensive when combined with the previous statement. And lost my chance. There was only one guest bed and the sofa was a loveseat, so it was going to be an extremely uncomfortable night either physically or emotionally no matter how things went, so I was about to suggest that even though we can’t date any more, would there be any reason we couldn’t have shallow, meaningless, post-breakup sex. Fortunately, the phone rang and woke me up before I could ask.
I had another dream, but thanks to the dogs barking all down the street I couldn’t remember any of it. Except for some name likje Ashkenazi or Shakti, but I have no idea who or what that was.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday, March 7, 2009
I had a cool dream, but then I was woken up, and since I didnt have to get up I rested in bed, then I went for the laptop computer (I keep it next to my bed), started typing, and woke up, then I fell asleep, woke up again and typed out the entire dream, then I woke up and typed out half of the dream before I realized I was lying on my other side and seeing the wall at the same time as the computer, and it kept switching with jump cuts- the scene from Saw II where Matthews envisioned attacking Jigsaw, with the typical jump cuts, then _was_ attacking Jigsaw, still with the jump cuts, reminded me of this (and I saw it for the first time today, after I had woken up). I finally stayed awake, and I had apparently never opened the computer.

----------


## JET73L

Tuesday, March 10, 2009
My first dream in days (again), and my mom ruined it. I was taking a nap in the car so I didnt have to go home and risk walking into traffic and/or forcing myself to stay awake for so long that I reached the next level of sleeplessness and couldnt sleep anyway. I woke up as my mom opened the door to the car =, and was trying to cement the details of the dream with her talking at me. Then she turn on the radio right at the beginning of the deathmetal part of _Paradise City_. I switch off the radio, but all I can remember is that it involved somewhere between five and seven characters (possibly more) in a complex, plot-driven situation, that just before I woke up it had been pared down to two girls aboutto do somthing involving their lips (I think kiss, and it was two characters that, although I didn;t actively ship, I would have liked seeing them together in canon), and a crucial detail about the style of the dream. Trying to remind mom about the deal we have that she doesnt introduce sudden or complex auditory stimulus right after I wake up (i.e. shouting, the radio, washing dishes while Im trying to type), she says thats too bad and _turns the radio back on_. Before I could switch it back off I forgot the details that would tell me what series it was, so I could reconstruct the plot segment of the dream. All I can remember is that they looked less angular and a lot less two-dimensional and sketch-like than a typical anime character, but thats completely useless.

Tuesday, March 10, 2009
House of Doors (potential lucid, undecided)
I was back at this 5105cfhouse. My extended family was meeting us there, so we could go someplace, I wasnt sure where. I had to rush to get ready to go since it had been pushed forward by a few hours, so I didnt get to have a real breakfast, Then, whatever-it-was (I was thinking it might have something to do with some sort of tour, or actually a swimming pool, but that didnt make sense) was pushed back from the time it had been reset to a slightly later time (but nowhere near what it had been originally). It was something to do with an order system. We were fifth, but we jumped at the chance to be second or third even though we would have to leave a lot earlier, something like that) and I just fried up a hamburger with cheddar real quick on the stove and suffered through that (it tasted delicious, but I cant stand grease like that, Id prefer grilled).1 So Im standing there, waiting to go, when my half-cousin walks in in a loose shades-of-green-elongated-triangles-with-some-orange-elongated-triangles-rainforest-pattern two-piece swimsuit,2 me standing trying not to look like a slob because of holding half a greasy hamburger, and says its been pushed back to the original time. Through the garage door I can see two vehicles, with her mom, two uncles, and my dad trying to properly prepare (or unprepare?) things for travel. Im still not sure whether its a swimming pool, or some sort of prison-tour-like thing or something completely different, since the words seemed to still be intentionally unclear (the intention of the words, not the intention of the person speaking) and, unexpectedly, the attire just makes things even less clear. Everyone comes inside and/or upstairs, and the second floor3 has changed from vaguely similar to my grandmoms 5965ffhouse but with a double staircase down to the first/ground floor in place of the dining area to a nearly blank yellowish-painted room with same staircase. There was a clothesline hanging over the well of the stairs near the top, and people kept teasing me about the spooky ghost dress (I think it had become some sort of running gag, since I hadnt actually seen anything, but it had started to spook me nonetheless). There were three rooms at the, well, lets just call it the north end of the o800b3house, if the room I had been staying in was originally on the east side of the floor that had changed and the door to the garage was on the west side of the first/ground floor. The adults had noticed from the first room (rightmost one, to the east) that they did weird stuff, and tested the other rooms by trial-and-error. I forget what the left and middle rooms were, but I did get to check out the rightmost room.4 The rightmost room was called the duplication room, or the knockoff room, since anything you put in there doubled, but the duplicate lacked details of the first (books would have scrambled print on the inside pages, a duplicated human would be a sort of soft mannequin with unclearly defined clothing, and the original wouldnt notice it until it was already there, but there was an opening to a ground floor, sort of in the city on a sidewalk but no sound went through and nobody even turned to look in the direction of the entryway, and another door in the left side which seemed to connect to the doo on the right side of the middle room.5 The duplicaytion room, as Im thinking of calling it as I write this (a portmanteau of duplicate and decay) is bigger than it should be, for it extends between four and five feet to the left, and the doors are at most 2.5 feet apart. There is a door on the right side if the room, but it doesnt open. They were moving stuff out of the duplication room, and I had decided to test it, I started out by using the paper I had been writing (not the one I had been writing, but the backup instruction paper thing), like how they had tested it earlier using this paper thing one of my other cousins had printed out or something (an optional hard copy version of some computer project). I see a c=fdw volumes of manga on the shelf, with a greyish-silver spine, and Im like, cool, Full Metal Alchemist, but when I look closer its only several volumes 8 and volume 10. The duplication of the paper was a success, and the paper had some slightly scrambled lettering. I decided to try duplicating a grate, see if it had little enough detail that it would be duplicated relatively perfectly, and it is, but interestingly the shelves built into the upper walls arent duplicating. The books are, but it seems to be absorbing any books that wouldnt fit before the door is reopened. I start closing and reopening the door really quickly, and from what I can tell the only air current is from me moving the door. Im getting a really bad feeling, and Im wondering what it would have been like had I still had the half of the hamburger to try and duplicate, and (fortunately) right before I try my earlier idea of putting a piece of paper on the threshold and closing the door over half of it, I am woken up. Im afraid to go back to sleep.
1 For some reason my mouth still tastes of the hamburger, even though I should be awake (although time does seem to be passing unusually quickly, though at a steady rate of one second per tick of the second hand), and I had some Thai meal with pieces of really tender roast duck, noodles, and vegetables in a really delicious sauce earlier today while I was still awake, and that was ten hours and a drink of blue powerade ago.
2loose as in imperfectly fitted, not as in stripperific
3 first floor for those in British- and Spanish-based countries
4 I never saw the south wall of the new second/first floor, I was in first-person view after the change only as long as I wasnt facing that direction.
5. The middle room was a small dressing room, just as large on the inside as it should be based on the wall it was behind, with one door on each side wall, some kind of old-fashioned dresses (like party dresses, not gowns or everyday sort of thing) and a large formerly freestanding mirror built into the top of a sort of vanity table cabinet dresser thing but only deep enough to hold the mirror and probably-shallow drawers, the surface on top wasnt deep enough to use as a table or counter.

----------


## JET73L

March 11, 2009
episode of 30 rock. Liz is talking to parents for adoption, jacks locked himselg up in his office, black guys trying to replace him (temporarily?), tracy and hat guy are all dissonant stepchild, bald guy seems to be either cool with it or the only sane person present aside from Liz, and either kenneth or sycophant guy are all do what the boss says with a happy face as long as it's good for the company" mode, and the other is all got to get Jack back in power mode and not actually present, but I dont recall which was which.

Placeholder: type dream from red notebook

March 12, 2009
Went to some sort of school of magic. I met several people (nervous/shy guy, jerk, and a set of twins) and some of the family of I think shy guy and twins. Kept thinking mundane things had magic explanations. Pizza was the big thing around here (some studentsd made sa living off the pizza challenge, probably by eating their fill of whatever amount of pizza their race was required to eat to win a given contest- a half-dragon could eat far more pizza in one sitting than a human-, then sell the free pizza, and apparently the pizzeria owner was not unhappy about it), the shy guy exchanged an automatic for a modified shortbarrel musket that had been in his family (in one form or another) for generations (a weapon was required at all times on school grounds, on firearm and one magical), then he broke his leg, then the twins disappeared (not the disappeared, but we lost track ofthem), then shy guy very nearly confessed that he :liked: me (Im not sure if it was an accident or of the presence of jerk guy affected anything), I asked if it was possible that the twins were the result of a particular sort of duplication spell (major parts of their identity were the same, but minor parts were exactly opposite and they hadnt demonstrated any abilities that couldnt be explained by the spell, though they hadnt demonstrated the reverse-mirror bodymod attribute of he spell), something was still stalking us and I had to trick shy guy into going to the infirmary because he was getting agitated about it (enough to go after an emptied hallway because whoever or whatever it was had been there) while jerk guy tried to track who/whatever-it-was, the entire infirmary was an elevator (they said the rest of the building moved while the infirmary stayed in place, but since I could feel the change in elevation in both my gut and my ears, I figure it was their idea of humor), and then everyone (me, jerk, shy guy, twins, some of their family members) went for pizza, though I woke up en route. (And I just realized that the characters were similar to Haruhi, Tamaki, and the Hitachiin twins from the Ouran High School series, in personality if not looks.)

Wednesday, March 18, 2009
Went to a restaurant, in costume, with Axel and someone in a purple dress with black hair from the same series as me in front of the door. The restaurant was empty, so I ended up having sex on the tables and booths with the girl in the purple dress. Now that I think about it, since I didnt notice anything different about what I was wearing from this weekend, we could have been Hohenheim and (end-of-series) Dante from Full Metal Alchemist. I thought she had her hair up in the back, sort of like Lulu from FFX, but maybe she just wasnt wearing a wig at the time and didnt want to cut her hair?

Thursday, March 19, 2009
Had a short dream, woke up, typed it out, worked on the Death Note JustBugsMe page of TV Tropes, woke up for real.

Friday, March 20, 2009
Had a Naruto verse dream. The Chunin Exam. Well, _a_ chunin exam. Managed to have sex with Anko before the test (it helped that apparently we knew each other?), then aced the written exam by some sort of, well, it wasnt really an astral projection jutsu, more more something where I expanded my range of vision from just my eyes to nearly the entire room. It was kind of blurry, especially around the edges, but it worked. As long as there wasnt anybody there who could see the non-chakra energy signature that almost completely filled the room, then it would be completely undetectable, and the source of the invisible cloud would probably be almost impossible to fine even witj the Uchiha or Hyuuga hereditary skills, unless they could see it from the srtart and were coincidentally focused on me at the time. Anyway, no super-secret tenth question test of character, and apparently the exam in earlier years than the one featured in Naruto were one-person teams for at least the second round, if not all three (I didnt even know who the other two people were on my team, if there were teams). Fought a few people and won easily, although the last was kind of starting to wear me out. Anko arrived, soliciting more physical pleasures from her favorite sex buddy, to use the phrase from scrubs, but I managed to stab her to break the disguise and knock her unconscious before she could get me with what was hopefully a poison dart with _only_ a knockout poison. Dude looked like Ebisu, only younger, but I doubt it was actually him unless Anko is a _lot_ older than she looks in the current era, and I doubt she has the appropriate skillset to pull off the same trick as Tsunade. Anyway. the last fight wasnt even a fight, some kid actually fell out of a tree when I spooked him faking a long-range chakra attack. The tower in the center of the forest was easily visible, and about the only way I could get into another fight is if an ambush team was waiting by the door, when I woke up. Im not sure if I was KOd in the dream, or just woke up.

Sunday, March 22, 2009
I had a dream early this morning, and I dont recall enough to know if it was a different dream as the one I had twice today, or if that was just the first time I had  the dream, and the second time was my subconscious being nice and reminding me of the dream by replaying it. Anyway, in the dream I was two different people with separate but occasionally crossed-over storylines, a guy with no friends and a girl who fell in with the wrong people. The setting was some sort of month-long or summer-length camp. I dont remember a lot of the details any more, but the guys story involved being attacked by a bully who, because of his own stupidity, lost the ability to walk, and then once he returned to seek forgiveness, teaching him not to be as bad a person by reacting with empathy instead of kicking his face in. By the end of the camp session, the two were, though the character I was still didnt trust the other implicitly, friends, as well as the other people who had been acquaintances, although the tended to ignore the former bully, whom I just realized looked like an 18-year-old The Rock, unless he said something interesting or had a good idea. The girls story... didnt have such a happy ending. She had been popular back where she came from (which may or may not have been the same place as the male DC), and tried to stick with the people who reminded her of her group back home. The seeming climax of the arc, she nearly got arrested because nobody told her a rave out in the woods was illegal for several reasons, and barely escaped when her friend, who was looking increasingly ill, tried to direct her into the path of the cops through either maliciousness, a drug-induced haze, or both. Anyway, she (the friend) got caught, an brought to a hospital... turned out she was almost ten months pregnant, and had been doing everything she could think of to suppress both birth and growth of the fetus. My character got this information over the phone, watching the epilogue scene from the first characters storyline and wishing she could have friends like that (not knowing the backstory). I remembered what the friends kid looked like in the epilogue from the first time through the dream (somehow, they decided to let her keep custody of it), like something with some skin disease or from a cartoon with no skin, so I decided to get the heck out of the dream and  wake up.
Monday, March 23, 2009
Some fever dream about the xxxHolic manga.

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, March 26, 2009
The local realm had been invaded by all sorts of unknowable, Lovecraftian monsters. As best I could tell, one had a not-quite-humanb elderly voice and parts of it may have looked vaguely snowy-owlish... but only parts. And one of the more combat-oriented ones had tentacles, and they had a colour that could only be described as a sort of greenish-brownish-something, but more khaki than brown. They were slightly impossible to see (not extremely impossible, just a little, if you can understand the modifying of a typically concrete descriptor). By the time I wrote this down, I didnt really remember the details of the earlier part of the dream, where I was sealed to some object (seal as in seal of solomon, not as in sealing wax, although wax was used), a gem or some shiny bottle-lamp thing, and given the powers of a minor djinn. the latter part of the dream was after a sort of timeskip. Whereas the beginning of the dream started right after the invasion, the part i remember in more detail skipped a few day, or weeks, or even hours into the creatures rule all of humanity and have turned the world into a den of night phase of invasion. My associate, who I had previously assumed to be a male nekomata (looked kind of like the aged-up dog-guy from Negima, only shorter and/or less anime), turned out to have been a mythified human (like myself, as I realized later, after waking up). Hed been an immortal half-human, half bakeneko, his powers of not dying and turning into a cat doing nothing to stop the torment of the last year and a half. For some reason, the revelation that it had only been a year and a half, and not a hundred years or whatever, hit me harder than the former human revelation, although it could have been a straw that broke the camels back situation. Then the thing with tentacles arrived. That was all we (or at least i) could properly see of it. It had the lamp-y thing. I got ready to fight, and I think thats when i woke up.

Friday, March 27, 2009
Something about human-like androids. Trying to fit intro and/or infiltrate society or something. It was cool.
After I fell back asleep unexpectedly (without writing down the first), I had another dream. I was living in the city for _just_ long enough to get wrapped up in this gang. I wasnt really a gang, it was just people who smoked and talked and sometimes drove around places, but they were pretty harsh on the rules and paranoid about loyalty. There was this girl, got caught up in it around the same time I did, and I cant remember her name now. It was really important. I was trying to help her, make sure she didnt get in trouble for being an ex-smoker or trying to leave (I didnt smoke at all, but Im 63 and over 200lbs of fat, muscle, and the sharpest knuckles youd ever see on a man, so I didnt get hassled much). I had to leave the city (going back home, not going on the run) without a chance to trade numbers, so I could ask her to call if anything happened, anything at all, or even try to get her out of the gang completely if thats what shed prefer. I decided to try and track her down over the phone, since I did know her full name, and surprisingly, I got her first try! ...Or not. I have no idea what happened, but I ended up skipping over to the next portion of the dream, where someone in the car tried to strike up a conversation, asking what younger sibling had said (the woods on the left side of the road looked younger- they were newer by about three years), and then tried to continue the discussion along the lines of the woods being made for tax purposes, and then the horse that was living there. I lost track of the conversation and started thinking about how that corral wouldnt be able to hold it with how low the fence was to one side- oh, no, its not a corral, just decoration. The fence by the road enough. And it jumped over. I jumped out of the car and tackled it- it was small, not like pinto-sized, but closer to a pony than a clydesdale, and sudsdenly, it got the narration. Talking in the first person (either by telepathy or literary device) about how it was the fastest racehorse in america- well, not the fastest, but a really good one. And one of the smartest. Oh, hey theres [idea of the huge horse sitting in the road being taken pictures of], Ill go over there. So on and so forth. I tried to get it not to ruin their photoshoot, then mot to get me kicked in the head. The smaller horse was sa sort of appaloosa color, but the larger one was an all-over dappled grey that reminds me of phoukas. The dream ended right about the time that I couldnt get the horse to do anything but stumble backwards and forwards across the center of the road.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, March 29, 2009
I dont really remember much of the first dream (chatted with a girl who was visiting the family, there was a broken-down yellow truck from the 30s-50s in the background at some point), but the second dream, I am to await the arrival of a girl from the first dream who is to stay with our family (looks like a cross between that kid from the wizards show on disney and someone else, older, dont quite recall, but had the most interesting ideas and other things to talk about), and I read (pronounced reed) a comprehensive (offline) encyclopedia if tropes and anecdotes to do with... something. Perhaps distraction, subterfuge, such tropes as I Know You Know I Know and the Bavarian Fire Drill. Despite it being a book, and not a set of pages on TV Tropes, some pages were in large print, possibly to add to that reading something on the internet feel. Had some pizza, too. About five minutes before I was to prepare for her arrival, in the middle of the guy gets everyone to panic and order that a sacrifice be omitted, by mentioning everything he knows abiut the trip in an offhand way except that the one handed over is predetermined, and to be him. It was somewhere in the 480s; I started reading at 1), I woke up..

----------


## JET73L

Monday, March 30, 2009
S, it starts out at this sort of Templd of Cake (which is really a severely remodeled suburban home). After the Mixing Ceremony, there is a Wait while the Baking is Done (capitals overused for comic effect), and several of us, including the Baking Master as portrayed by Pat Morita as Keisuke Miyagi, the Apprentice, as portrayed by some guy Ive seen in films but don;t know the name of, a priestess or temple girl or somebody played by someone who I dont recall being in any films, though looked like a character from a book who I may have loosely based on someone in music and/or film, and myself as... myself, all went out to the back deck where a heated discussion ensued on whether the Recipe should be allowed to more than one apprentice at a time, in case something happened to one or the other, and the training for a replacement could not be completed. I believe it was decided to put off the decision on whether or not to increase the number of allowable Apprentices above one, but I was distracted by a side discussion between myself and the cute temple girl, which somehow ended with her saying something about making a t-shirt to do with Mr. Miyagis birthday. I and another person (one of the assistants, I think) went over to the car lot, as whoever it was had arranged to loan me up to $2000 as long as I paid the first $5000 on the vehicle myself. Kept pointing out the better cars (mostly small and midsize sedans, which I don;t fit in well), especially one that was just under $7000 with the rebate, but I preferred the older trucks and... pre-SUVs, like, Blazers, and then noticed an old 1950s-style ford pickup (bright yellow, loomed in good shape). As I headed over to it, noting that it was only about $4600 or $4800, I was woken abruptly. The whole last scene gave me a real Transformers 2006 vibe.
Tuesday, March 31, 2009
The order of events in this dream was rather confused. The only thing Im sure of the order was the scene with the deer was last. Anyway, I was making smiley-face patches and... cards? Cookies? Something with the wiord wuv on. I realized that to win a bet, thanks to the phrasing of the challenge, I only needed to make it believeable that [mermaids?] would or could do such a ything, I didn;t have to _prove_ it. Later (or earlier, or at the same time) I was with the rest of my live-in family at my half-cousins house, waiting for her parents to return and decide if they wanted her back at 7 that night or 11 the next day (random nu,mbers given as examples within the dream). After we left (after, since she was with us), but during the smiley-patches thing, we stopped some place to use the restroom. Afterward, somehow, it cut to this hunting thing, with a couple guys instead of the DCs playing my family. After a couple of minutes, I saw a deer up on the hill, behind one of the giant metal scraps (either a sign, or a strip of roof with the store name painted on, about 3 feet tall by 15 feet across, and upside down), on the edge of where the fire light reached, and I pointed ir out. I was scared it would charge, but then it turned and walked off into the dark... to get a running start to jump over the metal thing and charge toward us at full speed. I dodged aside and itran through the bushes to the other side of us, as I noticed that the deer (no antlers, so Im guessing it was a does, but of some weird species) had a yellow marking across and around the top and front of its head, almost like someone had marked some sigil on it in mustard (the darker, golden-but-not-really-brown kind, not the bright yellow). As it disappears through the bush, I am suddenly and annoyingly awakened.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, April 5, 2009
Moved into some new, magic apartment. Looked around. Some old-fashioned stuff, goldish curtains, large bed in what used to be the guest room. Heard a creepy breathing thing, went to POV creeping toward room... Turned out it was just a public safety announcement for emphysema or something and I had just left the immersive magical equivalent of the television on.
In another dream, I was in some big, deserted corporation building. I think I may have ended up trapped in the wrong bathroom trying to find the stairs.
Also, at some point, an erotic dream involving the conjunction of an as-yet unidentified female and one of those small, round-ended cylinders with the stabilizing gyroscope in the center. _That_ was interesting.
Later that day, i had a dream where I babysat a gerbil guinea pig rabbit  :smiley:  (black with chocolate mark over one eye and at least one leg), with the help of another person, possibly half-cousin (knows rabbits) or a character from a book I was reading (do not recall DCs appearance). I got the job by, after some sort of magical flubber incident, sitting very still with a sign hanging from around my neck. The rabbit had longer claws than rabbits usually do, useful for catching itself on the wooden stair when it fell through, and, subsequently, my hand.
In the last dream, I was Harry Potter- sort of. I was at my university, went into a building, and got stuck in an elevator shaft. I changed to sword form, in which I had some sort of aura sword over my right forearm and hand, then used it to break the seal between the elevator doors and then pried them apart. I found the Gandledorf stupid mentor figure, told him I was staying in sword form (my overall weakest form, defensively. Like having a bunch of swords and spells and using an arc welder), but it turns out that was the form they needed. I walked away, and at the end of the [-pattern series of the 3 hallways, I passed an open elevator without looking back (well, figuratively, I could still see it via aimed second sight), and within view of the staircase entrance I was trying to find, I saw _____ trapped in a door. I call her _____ because she was a black, female character in the same year as me!Harry, who as far as I recall did not actually exist in the series, as opposed to the only other black, female character from the series, Angelina, who was 3 years older at any given time, and forgot her name as soon as I realized she wasn;t actually a character (may have been Hermione, but its doubtful). Since 1. I remembered her as one of Harrys nakama, and 2. she was supposedly in peril, I cut the top bolt off the upper, horizontally-adjusting hinge, and she just walked away. I realized the door was stuck open, and it was a trick, and continued trying to cut through the upper hinge and door-lever-thing at the top, but the aura blade just kept passing through and didn;t actually do anything, until I woke up.

Monday, April 06, 2009
The bottom teeth on one side had turned green. I tried to figure it out, and it turns out there was a lump of concentrated green food dye stuck to the top of my first molar on the lower right side. I thought that was odd, but before i could explore possible reasons for a lump of solidified food dye to appear in my tooth (such as it being a dream, I was _so_ close!), I woke up.

Tuesday, April 7, 2009
Had a great dream and remembered it in detail, but fell back asleep and couldn;t recall it the second time I woke up.

Wednesday, April 8, 2009
I dont recall any dreams from primary sleep, but secondary sleep, after the alarm went off, was the first 10-20 minutes of an episode of _The Big Bang Theory_. Sheldon was a jerk, Penny wasnt stupid and shallowly characterized, and the others were... not that present, so it was likely based on recent episodes, which makes sense. I dont recall the plot, though.

----------


## JET73L

Thursday, April 9, 2009
I don’t remember the first part of the dream, or the very end, but I do recall that it was really cool. What I remember:  I was... I think Vimes, from the Discworld novels. I had been after some criminal who had gotten his hands on a source of power, and, when I finished putting together one of theclues he left behind (a game of Mousetrap), I ended up in a pocket dimension, filled with darkness. I knew he was there, and my senses from 0 years in the city guard detected no other living beings (but that didn’t mean there weren’t any). I could also tell that the foor was similar to linoleum or poured concrete, but had less grab than linoleum and was less scrape-y than poured ceent, without being slippery. I moved toward and slightly clockwise (left) from where I thought he was, probasbly in the center of everything... stepped on a crossbow, which fired the bolt into,,, something sort-of hollow, made of thick wood... as I walked toward it, it became slightly illuminated like the croosbow had after I stepped n it... wood golem. Fortunately it hadn’t noticed. I continued on my way, circling, trying to use use even the llight sound of my careful footsteps footsteps... and all I remember after tthat is something big, with tubes full of mercury. Not a distilation thing, but like a giant, inhuman, non-magic metal golem. This one noticed me. And, I don’t remember the rest.

----------


## JET73L

Saturday,April 11, 2009
Myself, a friend from waking life, and several others were stuck in a store during some sort of apocalyptic thing. There may have been zombies, and I think someone’s MRE tasted of toilet paper (and probably was).
later, i had a dream that started as a quasilucid (until I forgot that I thought I sasn’t dreaming) where I was in a sort of Half-Life situation, but on a map that looked more reminiscent of Portal IN SPACE! I had a gravity gun, and there was this area sort of like a cross between the Aperture Sciencee Testing Facility and the prologue of Metroid Prime. I wished to meet GLaDOS, or see if any of my friends were in the dream realm (as Xanth’s dream realm, rather than the usual tpurely thought-based dream world), but woke up before I could.

Sunday, April 12, 2009
I, myt mom, and my sistyer were at this sort of old-fashioned carnival, and I managed to go on the rides despite my fear of dying in a mechanical failure. Weird thingsd keps happening, like hovering about 3=2.5 feet above the ground in the fake general store crafts area thig when I tried to walk away without entering, which made sense because I was already convinced there was some sort of occult conspiracy going on. However, on the roller coaster of fear, one of those ones inside a building with a changing track and the animatronics (this one also had the freakiest part of several disney films playing, as well as creeoy disney-character statues including some sort of Death), and when it gets to the front, and the cars separate as a separate track is taken after the first bit, where we go over tthe pit with the creepy disney animal character statues, I’m sent to the front, to disembark. I get upset at this, and wondering if it was me or if it was just being in the last car, and what is at the rest of the ride (I saw the carts going past some sort of door filled with orange glo that could have been fire, and people kept oming out with their heads inside their shirts like they were headless), I get my mom to help with an experiment wherein we ride in different cars somewehere in the middle of the train, Unfortunately, my plan was ruined when I attacked a guy in a bright orange jacket exactly like my old missing jacket, only ffrwsly washed, who grabbed the handle of my laptop case and would not let go. I nearly bit through his wrist, only missed, and ended up flipping him, across my back and shoulders so I could elbow him in the face. The jacket came off when he ran away, and I managed to thrash out of my own jacket and unbuttomed overshirt, somehow leaving me with the orange jacvket and my t-shirt. I got the orange jscket off and picked up my own, with the overshirt still in, and the ride attendadt tol me it was because I had a drink in the bag. I was all, “No 
I din’t!” but then the bag sloshed and I remmembered there was a 2-liter bottle of pepsi in. IOhg, yeah, why was I even keeping that in my laptop case? I put it in there earlier but couldn’t reecall why. I asked if ttere was some sort of cubby space where I coul leave it until the end of the ridem yes, it’s just ahead oif the bit of the track for pasxsenger boarding. I managed to go on the ridse, but after the track switch, gpoing along with the rest of the carts, psast the door of fire and the freaky disney clips. I ended up stuck at a maintenance dock. Now I had to either hope they let the cart go with m in it, cki,mb down a sheer wall, or find my way bacvk along the tracks and hope the other end didn’t have a closed door. Don’t reccall wjhat happened afterward, ot if I was woken up.
Later dream had a guy with a hedgehog, and I mwas wondering why he insisted on wearing a really thick, arm-lengh protective rubber glove when handling it, since their spines aren’t sharpo enough to go thropugh hu,an skin unless you try to mess with them whe they are frightened or try to rub their spines the wring way with an area of weak skin like your rwrist.

Monday, April 13, 2009
Reading TV Tropes and fighting grammasites and the effects of bad puns. Probably a fresult of reading too much Thursday Next and Xanth recently.

Wednesday, April 15, 2009
Lots and lots of [anime? something form of media with deep, vibrant colors, clearly defined] dreams, really vivid. Didn’t recall many specifics, don’t recall any at all right now.
On the 16th, I hadanother dream that was really cool, all sorts of things happening, but lost it.

----------


## JET73L

Sunday, April 12, 2009
I, myt mom, and my sistyer were at this sort of old-fashioned carnival, and I managed to go on the rides despite my fear of dying in a mechanical failure. Weird thingsd keps happening, like hovering about 3=2.5 feet above the ground in the fake general store crafts area thig when I tried to walk away without entering, which made sense because I was already convinced there was some sort of occult conspiracy going on. However, on the roller coaster of fear, one of those ones inside a building with a changing track and the animatronics (this one also had the freakiest part of several disney films playing, as well as creeoy disney-character statues including some sort of Death), and when it gets to the front, and the cars separate as a separate track is taken after the first bit, where we go over tthe pit with the creepy disney animal character statues, Im sent to the front, to disembark. I get upset at this, and wondering if it was me or if it was just being in the last car, and what is at the rest of the ride (I saw the carts going past some sort of door filled with orange glo that could have been fire, and people kept oming out with their heads inside their shirts like they were headless), I get my mom to help with an experiment wherein we ride in different cars somewehere in the middle of the train, Unfortunately, my plan was ruined when I attacked a guy in a bright orange jacket exactly like my old missing jacket, only ffrwsly washed, who grabbed the handle of my laptop case and would not let go. I nearly bit through his wrist, only missed, and ended up flipping him, across my back and shoulders so I could elbow him in the face. The jacket came off when he ran away, and I managed to thrash out of my own jacket and unbuttomed overshirt, somehow leaving me with the orange jacvket and my t-shirt. I got the orange jscket off and picked up my own, with the overshirt still in, and the ride attendadt tol me it was because I had a drink in the bag. I was all, No 
I dint! but then the bag sloshed and I remmembered there was a 2-liter bottle of pepsi in. IOhg, yeah, why was I even keeping that in my laptop case? I put it in there earlier but couldnt reecall why. I asked if ttere was some sort of cubby space where I coul leave it until the end of the ridem yes, its just ahead oif the bit of the track for pasxsenger boarding. I managed to go on the ridse, but after the track switch, gpoing along with the rest of the carts, psast the door of fire and the freaky disney clips. I ended up stuck at a maintenance dock. Now I had to either hope they let the cart go with m in it, cki,mb down a sheer wall, or find my way bacvk along the tracks and hope the other end didnt have a closed door. Dont reccall wjhat happened afterward, ot if I was woken up.
Later dream had a guy with a hedgehog, and I mwas wondering why he insisted on wearing a really thick, arm-lengh protective rubber glove when handling it, since their spines arent sharpo enough to go thropugh hu,an skin unless you try to mess with them whe they are frightened or try to rub their spines the wring way with an area of weak skin like your rwrist.

Monday, April 13, 2009
Reading TV Tropes and fighting grammasites and the effects of bad puns. Probably a fresult of reading too much Thursday Next and Xanth recently.

Wednesday, April 15, 2009
Lots and lots of [anime? something form of media with deep, vibrant colors, clearly defined] dreams, really vivid. Didnt recall many specifics, dont recall any at all right now.

Some sort of amalgamof Don Knotts and Carlies btother trying to take over my life. I tjink I became lucid right at the alarm.
Also, lots of short dreams. One was playing chicken between two shopping carts, using tr-shirts to declare their unofficial sponsor. one of which was in the two-cart tornament in honor of the gay/lesbian pride asoociation/group/whatever, the other was in honor of superman t-shirts (not supermsan, superman _t-shirts_).


Epic dream. I forget hoe it started, but this girl and her boyfriendx wsho worked at this one store broke up. Afterwards, we watched this really popular show, I couldn;t really see a theme to it except that everything was awesome. Singing, fighting, skits, maybe even a running sitcom mixed in. Then we *myself and one of the male friemds who wqere present and the female friend who had the breakup) had dinner with, like, scouts or something. There were at least three different foods: Fancy spaghetti and meatballs, less-fancy but really, really, /really/ goof spaghetti and meatballs, and something that looked like either flayed tuna or small raw steaks. Thanks to amixup, where the friend was accidentally given part of a portion of food, and I was intentionally given one of the fancy meatballs and the accidentally given a couple of shirt-medium strands of spahetti. I had eatewn the meatball and the friend had cleared his plate, so we had tp wait until seconds were served to getthe rest of the portions. Si I went ahead and at thewspaghetti strands. Wgile we were waiting. the girl had scvarfed down modst of her food and then decided she was going to go to the store, we needed ometyhing before it closed. Like,, candy, or a school thing, and rushed out. I was thinking she was going after the ex-boyfriend, Thje male friend and I decide to go after her, sad becaiuse he got no more than a few bites of food and I got only one and a half bites, but when we got to the store, neither were there. Hesaid that we need to figure out what she cane for before we could find her. I was all, her _boyfriend_? only I don;t remember saying it out loud, and he panicked and started saying they were at the other store, he asssumed she came here because it was clser. I thought intenselky Were _atthe wrong store_!?, before being slammed into the back of my seat from the cars sudden accelleration. I grab onto the top of the seatbelt to make sure I dont hurt myself when the car goes hurtling over ridges, which it does, and _he drives is rkight into the store_ (the entrance was biig enough, but still). Some sort of trying to stop a fight seques into a fight on the show, on the stores television, with Bruce Lee and two lesser-known guys fighting Jackie Chan, some American fighter who was similar to but not Chuck Norris, and some other fighter I didnt recognize. They started, Bruce Lee clotheslined the mooks and he and Jackie Chan bounced of each other. Tjhe american fighter was completely down for the count. Bruce Lee was saying something, and the instant he finished Jackie lunged to headbutt him in the knee, but Bruce Lee rolled around it and caught him, big quick-battle that ended up with Bruce Lee catching Jackie Chans head between his kneescalves, and hgave him a lecture on, in an all-out battle, even if youre going to break the rules to survive, you cant be polite about it.I dont remember if that was the end of the dream or what, I think it was. It also had some song as the theme, which included a line several times that was phonetically similar to come on, come on, shamon, but Im not sure if it was pink spiders, or michael jaclson, or someone else, since I can;t find a recording to verify.

Sunday, April 19, 2009
Huge, majorly epic dream. I kept falling back into it partway through compiliung it for typing.
-Staying at big fancy hotel for some reason I do not recall (convention?)
-won two birds (small peacock with short tail and large white-with-yellow-crest parrot)
-bed disappeared (found it eventually, hd to sleep on the floor until then)
-Found a secret conspiracy cave off of the lake
-I and another person got caught on a rope-with-wooden-rungs ladder hanging out of a barn window, it was too far to just let go off the bottom rung and drop, and I just barely made it over the windowsill without pilling it off the ridiculously unworthy nail which somehow managed to hold the ladder with twpo people on when it should have been barely able to hold the ladder iutself in a light wind.
-rescued two cats
-made a Muppet Show as an excuse for why we were in the tower above the conspiracy cave
-other person kept driving car I was passenger in offroad and over hills. It waspart of a flashback, so of course we survived,but I was surprised the car did as well.
-back at the hotel, brought cats to room (stripey ne reminded me of a ferret the way it strestched out and squirmed as I had to shift how I was holding it to open the door. the burds had grown somewhat, or at least rhe ppeacock had caught up in size to the parrot, and it flew out the door wghen I opened it from the inside (well, more like flapped like mad to keep from falling the four feet from the cage floor in less than twent feet horizontal). Cornered and caught it at the elevator/stairs when mom and sister opened the door to te stairwell.
Thats probably far less than half the dream, and it was extremely detaiiled, most of it flowed into the next scene with no time skip.

Allso had a demilucid when I was trying to remember the events of the dream in reverse order and got sidetracked. The peacock had grown its taifeathers all the way out but was still small for its size,. but the cats had grown ridicuously large, maybe as large as a full-size peacock. I was looking all around the room to see if the had gone anywhere, but as I realized I had actually fallen asleep, I was already starting to wake up.

Monday, April 20, 2009
Four dreams, at least.

The first dream felt less like a dream than an alternate life, either mine or somebody elses, than a dream. Still does. It started out that I was an orphan from the Great War, in Berlin. I met another, and Im assuming thats how we managed to survive. After a time skip, it was the late 1920s, early 1930s. We were about eighteen, and had managed to locate jobs (she had to pass as a guy, but it was pretty easy with short hair, her build, and factory coveralls), enough to pay for food and a flat. Another time skip, and it was definitely into the mid 1920s. We were at least 23-25, and had been living in the same flat for the last few years. She got back, and I brought out a design for a rocket-powered airship. As long as neither of us lost our jobs, I could get scraps and building materials, and test the designs for stability and effectiveness, and she could smuggle stuff in from the factory for use as propellants and armaments. We already had a stockpile of small cannon that she had gotten without telling me, but by this time I already knew about it. The door opened, above the work bay area, and fortunately I managed to re-cover the weaponry, because a tall guy, all pale white, less like an albino than a guy with a mask permanently grafted to his skin, walked in. Long coat, almost like a u-boat captains, and a bowler, and he wore dark glasses in stark contrast to his skin. He was acting all creepy, like he knew we were up to something but didn;t have the proof until now, but somhow, in the almost-ensuing fight, we ended up caught in the suspension chains hanging from the ceiling, and I blacked out. A third timeskip, and we were nearly done with the main frame of the airship. It was late 1930s, maybe 1939, and myself and (Im going to assume Jacq, like the first syllable of Jacqueline with a non-french accent more than the French name Jacque) had gotten the suspicion of an low- or mid-ranking officer in what I think was the German Navy. More her, because he knew she was female, although fortunately had no idea about the whole dressing-as-a-guy-to-work-in-the-factory thing. He closely escaped finding the airship frame. A short timeskip later, about 1941, and Jacq had stopped working at the factory because of the greater consequences if discovered, and to work more on the assembly of the airship. I dont recall what our plan was, but we would just launch the ship from the basement and go right through the side of the building, which I was surprised was still standing after even as few as eight or ten years. The officer had been promoted several times, and was becoming even more obsessed with Jacq, to the point that Im sure the only thing stopping him forcing her into marriage was the question of where he would hide my body after making her a widow (we werent married, and I dont think we were even sleeping together that way, too much focus on the airship). He left, and we started work on the ship again. A short timeskip later, much less than the years of previous timeskips, and the airship was complete. All that was left was to make sure the few remaining tenants (squatters, now, really) were out safe. The officer appeared again, and left the implied threat that one or both of us was going to be imprisoned as war criminals if Jacq were not single very soon. He left, and as we started to ready the airship for launch, as it had been built into the basement of the apartment building over the last few years to decrease the likelihood of being found, when the pale man appeared again, looking completely unchanged. My post-dream suspicions that it was a hallucination became unfounded as soon as Jacq pulled a pistol on him, but ended up unconscious and caught in a length of circular vent in the chains above the stairs. I asked (emphatically) what he wanted of us, and I cant even recall what he said, all I know is that his voice alone was far scarier than any threat the Nazi party could have offered. I dont know what happened after that, because Im pretty sure I passed out, and may have died in either a raid, the launch, or simply continued the dream but dont recall anything.

The next dream was kind of odd. I was one of a family of bigfoot, and since the human who had sheltered our woods and kept us undiscovered and gave us company had died, we had to leave. All I can really remember of this dream was the woods and finding the gutted shack where the guy used to live when his house wasnt close enough to the woods. Trying to cover the footprints in the grass path and gravel in front of and around the house but not succeeding.

The next two dreams I have only my hastily-written outlines and a few scraps of memory with which to reconstruct them.

It was some sort of Carnivál thing, only in what appeared to be the version of my hometown I had seen in some previous dreams. I chose dinner, and it was this great restaurant which would be perfect for the occasion... only I cant recall what it was, and may not have been able to recall even immediately after I woke up. We kept getting sidetracked (I think intentionally), and visited the oyster/mussel/razor clam exhibit, where another person in the party of my immediate family kept insisting I was wrong about something with nothing whatsoever to back up their insistence. Gumbo was the second option for dinner.

I was having dinner with the extended family, at one of the versions of my Grandmoms house where we usually gather, only with the weird geography not extending into the main living room/dining room/kitchen areas as usual. The only difference was that the small older-than-kids-table-but-no-room-at-the-adult-table table where I sat was on the opposite side of the dining room from usual, in front of what would normally be the hall instead of in front of the guest room I usually occupy. One of the interesting things was that there were all sorts of things throughout the meal that were kept on the tables still in their different brand containers, instead of places in receptacles or dispensers, and that all of the containers that ended up on my side of the table throughout the meal had the word trickster or a synonym on. My only tablemate, the half-cousin who would normally be occupied with keeping track of a cousin whose presence and that of the immediate family was absent, went to the restroom and returned, at which point I temporarily excused myself to use the restroom in turn. The weird geography of the place came into play then, as the hall was perpendicular to the way it normally was and had only two doors to the one room. The room apparently was combined with the restroom, not as in a master bedroom but as in having a urinal between the two beds in place of the bedside table. I heard her excuse herself from the meal and walk down the hall toward the room, and I rushed to lock the first door (which wasnt very secure), but she got through the second door and took place sitting on the bed. Eventually, I said that as I still had to use the restroom, she was going to have to leave if she didnt want to see me strip down, but she said in an... interesting tone that she didnt mind. At which point I (of course) woke up, because I really did have to go to the bathroom.

Friday, April 24, 2009
Bar
Bulls who turned into humans when they weren;t being bulls (think Anansis definition from Anansi Boys:sometimes hes a man,. sometimes ghers a spifer. sometimes there isn;t amy difference)
sey iup thing wth the bulls jumping over fencge things, getting more and more impressive, until finally one of them jumopedover the fence and me, one of the humans + was with jumped oveer the fencde, me, and him, the other humand jumped over the fence thing and the three of us with him in hi=uman form, and the other bull jumped over the fenceand everyone, landing in human form. There was also a tound or twi with st, bernard dogs doing some more complex trick than jumping (but didnt ever be4 human).
offered them the nonalcoholic drinks of their choice (since I couldn;t nuy alcoholic beverages yet, and if they carded me Id be kicked out), but they refused (the girls who were with me/us were buying one a drink already. and r=the other didn;t want one).
there were racks of games and anime gfor sale. I wanted to ee if they had any .hackl games I neded cheaplt, or Endless Ocean (and the guy in front of me got Persona 4), but I cpouldn;t fid them. I found this one game, Jack: Series 2 (Emis Story): Part 4, which was the final part of one of two concurrent series in a subseries of a game/anime franchise that may or may not have been .hack (they also had at leasy volume 3), but it turned out to be an anime, and since I didn;t have the first two and thyey didn;t have the other sub-subseres, I didn;t bother getting it. They also had Final Fantasy 10: PS2 Greatest Hits edition, and a bunch of PS3 games I didn;t even bother looking at.
For some reasiobn, tortillla chips were a rubning theme.
While lopoking at the games, my pet cat woke me up.

Saturday, April 25, 2009
I was a dragon hatcher. I attended the hatching of a green dragons egg. Other, person-related stuff happened in the middle of the dream, but I really cant remember any of that any mor. Anyway, the ebnd of the dream, Im in the Weirtower, where the full-grown dragons typicallly reside, keeping their heads in from the bakconies (their heads and necks alone fill entire hallways) and flame every few minutes. Ive set it up so that theyll increase their flame a _lot_, and since they all flame at roughly the same time, itll engulf the entire inside of the tower. Which is why Im already bolting up the spiraled hallways of the tower (actually, its really more of a square of hallways, though the tower is more roundish, where the ides of the square;s floors slope up to meet tthe next level at the fourth corner), even before I get the all c lear from my partner on the ground. Also, apparently, some little girl is going to be upset that were filling the Weirtower with dragonfire, but someone got her ot before it got set off. I had to dodge normal flames twice, and then three different dragons (a green one on the first corner before it opened into an oen roosting artea wrappped around the core ofthe building, then two gold dragons in the roosting atrea itself, hanging upside down), and as the final flare burst through the building, I ran toward the balconys stone rail and jumped toward i- woke up, feeling like Id suffered a serious nightmare, when Id thought the dream was pretty cool, and not scary at all aside from the threats of being burned, eaten, or crushed horribly upon landing.

Sunday, April 26, 2009
War training- but were not told ots training. My character has a thanksgiving-like dinner with his extended family before he goes. Gets three teeth punched out by i-dont-even-know-what and when everybody but himself and the nigh-unstoppable robot girl (as she was so nicknamed because of her tendency to shoot and take shots like a ternminator, except for the whole no-bleeding-metal-endoskeleton thing) has been put into critical or lethally wounded and taken to the hospital section of the barriccade, and the oppositio still kept coming (some sort of desert), I/he orders a retreat for his group (the remaining members of which number two: himself minus at least three teeth, and the implacable robot girl who leaves as ordered rather than because she was no longer under orders to stay), and then later starts going on about accepting his execution for cowardice or carelessbness, whichever the officer had arrived at his quarters for. Turns out, it was a training thing. The injuries were nebver more than small nicks, and it was probably an error that anyone got an injury as bad as knocking out one of their teeth, asseveral people had, let alone three. Everyone was fine, I/he just hadnt gotten the memo that it wasnt a real battle.

After I fell back asleep, I was back to my proper age ibn my late teens, as was robot girl, which was odd because she had been in her late twenties and I had been in my mid-thirties to late forties, the variance of my own age provided by the rigors of war), and there was this group-thing, like a miniature one of those older girl scout troops that does all the adventuring. I was going down this stream, about which something seemed odd. threre was an angle in it, and steps under the water. I found it odd that there were no bugggs around. I continued walking through the stream until I found a ledge which was probably a third of amn inch deep in water, or just under a centimeter, and decided to leave some small gourds Id brought along as a snack in the water on the ledge to see what happened. They started floating upstream, towards vthe stairs. That was what was odd: the current was flowing the wrong way! I tried it with carrots, and the ones that were pointy-end-upstream turned around before going with the current. I picked up one of the gourds and bit into it, surprised that ot was actually like a less-grainy pear inside, wondered about the parasites that might nbe in the water, and then decided it didnt matter, because it was a dream, only without using the wird dream and thinkingI was still awake. Luke, the stream was impossible, sort of thing. I went back to the hotel where the rest of the group was staying, and passed a four or so people going from one room to another, each with as sort of animal (dog, pig, /black bear/) and a young version of the animal that either switched out or shapeshifted to look like the young of the particular animal, alwatys with black fur or, in the case of the piglet, skin, whereas the adult pig had only a blotch across most of it. The guy with the bear was in the room sort-of next to ours, around the outside of a corner so the door was visible, and the side wall of his room was half of the front wall of our room, the half without the door- anyway, he left thebear in the room, and brought the cub which looked almost like a cat, and asked all of my roomates if they wanted what was supposedly a bear cub, and two or so said yes, but one of them was all, no, you have to remember what happened with the dog, and the other dog, and the other mascot-pet-thing, because they didnt seem to have a very good track record of keeping animals well-trained as a group. So I and another was all, think about it, put it to a vote, msake sure to delineate responsibilities ahead of time, and then see if its well-bewhaved anyway. There was one if those spinning-paoer segues to the next day, because the local paper was two pages (one large page folded over, really), and nothing ever happened t the point that girl scouts deliberate on acquisition of pety made the headlines, and in related news, robot-alligatyor girl survives another potentially fatal situation, in reference to the fact tht it was supposedly a black bear, albeit a cub, albeit the size of a large cat. I woke up while looking t the front page, which had stabilized in my hand, asd I was readfing it.

excerpts from notebook

Saturday, May 02, 2009

Okay, I was, like, the son of this detective, Shawns dad from Psych, and there was this crazy lady who had decided that we were her next targets (or at least one of us was), and I think there were object throughout the house that implied there was a dog so that we could call for the dog thasat wpouldnt be there, and if it answered wed know it was a human who didsnt belong there... And eventually there was this auction in one of those wicker-decorated pseudotropical places, and I had $300 for some reason, and was going to get something specific except that we walked into it halfway through so I didnt have one of those fans, with the number o, although that scene could have been part of a different dream thaty I dont remember anything else of. Or it could have been the firsty scene of this dream, before we got back tothe house and realized the crazy lady had followed us home.

There was me, and another character, and several other characters, and like a cake or something with figures of characters on... and I brought us (myself and the other character) into a scene in which the characters on the cake would have appeared... and youd think that Id remember more of my first lucid in a long time.

Sunday, May 03, 2009
So, I was Natalie and Adrian Monk (last name not inclusive) from the _Monk_ detective show, ad also this family, sometimes a family based on mine, sometimes this family sort of like the one from _The Riches_.. Anyway, we were wanted for some cocaine heist (or at least I-as-Natalie was, and I-as-Monk was dragged into it). We kept borrowing cars (and I do mean borrowing, not stealing), and ended up getting only a few blocks away. There was this apartment building that I couldnt remember who had let me borrow a volkswagen beetle, and ended up stuck there while I tried to find the person to whom I should return the keys. Turns out, it was actually the next apartment over, which was much lower-rent, and had several unsavory characters and a lot of empty apartments, which turned out to ber because all  of the sociable characters who werent ill were at a party in the courtyard. Ended up getting a ouple of minicupcakes that, for some reason, I was convinced had some sort of meaning relevant to our situation. About a block down from there (well, downhill, we had been heading west and threm we went nrth, which, were we were, was extremeky downhill, like, san francisco downhilll, and there was a sudden 9and temporar) genre change. I was being confused for a Terminator robot by Sarah Connors (two!?) children, incidentally because I was onem\, only set up for full biological functioning. Which was why I was using the bathroom. Beause I had to, not because I had a need to act human. Anyway, got that sorted ouyt, by not turnning into a robot and killing anyone, and endedup anotherblock north at a sort of street party. There was a cupcake divinator there, who was supposed to break up the cupcskes you got a few stalls over and tell your future from it. We handed over one minicupcake, and it had some fortune in the bottom that said something along the lines of fortune(money) nbeing the other place to look. Broke up thre other minicupcake, which had already broken up some just from opening the wrapper, which the other hadnt, and it turned out there was some sort of polish coin analogous to the one cent piece, or a penny. There was outrage, because such a coin weas never minted fior poland; turns out, a small amount were minted, but never circulated. One must have oten out of the hands of the banks, and would be worrth a small (or even normal-sized) fortune to the right coin collecter. After cheering our vgood luck, or whatever, we got to this rtoof party on he top of thee building at the northeast corner of the street party. we finally got cornmered by this lady cop, who after the arrest, since we were people she knew and highly unnlikely to flee, especially in handcuffs, took a couple of those strawberry ard candies with the candy gel in the center from this barrel of candy. I took one otoo, becausze I freaking love those things. Turns out, someone had remolded the candy with rocks (half-molten thhrough the process of making some of the candies) of the stolen cocaine into the candies She caught the real culprtit, we got a formak apology, dream over.

Also,i may have had another, more recent dream, which I forgot due to the multiple short half-asleep dreams of preparing to write this down, and talking about it to a friend in Canada, both via MSN and IRL.

Monday, May 04, 2009
The first dream was were the friend from the last dream yesterday and I were entered in this contest in which we were to go as far across he surface of a pool of water as possible. We were training for it, she ended up in a suit of that bubble wrap stuff with the really big bubbles a couple inches across, and at the last minute, Not literally, the day I was due to arrive at the pool, I realized that we were supposed to build up enough speed to get as far across the water as we could before sinking, like as basilisk but with less efficient feet. Anyway, bach to the training. It was all sdone at this place that was a sort of really big house with additions that made parts of it into a sort of museum thing, the original house was closed to the public but I ended up wandering into the tour area, or at least a service hallway that opened into the entrance to the tour area, trying to find what was supposedly the only bath room in the house that had working modern plumbing. On the day of the competition, or rather evening, it turned out that our opponent was a champion african sprinter. At least he wasnt a long jumper, so we might still have a shot if she showed up and I didnt choke at the last second. He fell through partway across due to his high center of gravity or something, but it was a comparatively small pool, so he still managed to grab the oppositre edge of the pool. IU prepared to run, got psyched up, got /really/ mad at the opposition, inaging him on the other side of the pool, planning to do a cartwheel if I started to sink but could still get ne last step in... and woke up.

I was awake really early, so I set my watch for an hour later (or rather, thirteen hours later because I accidentally switched the AM/PM marker), and went back to sleep for what I expected would be another 40-45 minutes. In the dream, it was this big sort of party thing, and i really dont remember what it was about. All I recall was the last twenty or thirty minutes of it, dream time. It was pretty boring for a while, because Id lost track of my friends with whom I was attending the event, and there were almost no chips or soda flavors left. After quite a bit of wandering around bored, I ended up hanging out with this guy Id met earlier, and might have sort of known from school (for some reason, I was still in high school, instead of having skipped a bunch of it and gone to college. Must have been a much better high school, because I wast near as miserable as I should have been). Tirns out there were some good chips at th bottom of the bowl, couple of those small tortilla chips and some cheese-flavored bugles, which were for some reason even better than original flavor. Maybe the company had just given up on making chips nacho cheese flavored and went back to regular artificial cheese flavor. I abstained from the soda because it was lemon-lime flavored and I had gotten used to the orange soda all evening, and it would end up tasting bitter/sour, and with too much bite. We went back to the seats, and i realized I had to use the bathroom (not using the restroom right before bed, but rather slightly earlier does give me more vivid dreams, but it also focuses them in a really boring direction, and fortunately if I /really/ have to go I always wake up), but before i could get up to go, it turned out the dude and the guy sitting next to him were in a relationship, and I was sick of people assuming I was intolerant for just the stupidest reasons, but I really had to go so I decided to risk it anyway. I was all, bathroom, be right back, but when I got there some girl was ahead of me, and there was only one bathroom in that wing, the usage of which varied based on who the first person to enter it was after it was empty. So the three feales behind me go to go, but I couldnt until they all left. So I ended up trying to do the rin-across the pool thing, going atround to the other side so I wouldnt miss the bathroom becoming unoccupied, because there was a small pool built into the hallway for some reason. I actually made it, but my foot got caught on this big hamster tunnel thing just under the surface of the pool near the side towards the bathroom, and flipped underwater. I had some sort of hamster ball ov er my head, and for some reason that meant I could breathwe the air inside it despite the slits down each side for air and the fact that water should have gone in around my neck since the entire top half of my body was underwater. I managed to get out without being completely subnmerged, but the bathroom was styillo not unoccupied because at least one more person had gone in and tthey were still chatting and messing with makeup, so I got this sleeved cloak on that I thought Id left sat home and actually I didnt even own it in waking life, it was a cross between a cloak and a robe I have, so i wouldnt get the seats all wet when I returned, and soon woke up.

Tuesday, May 05, 2009
The place was Silent Hill. The premise was making a Silent Hill game, where everything went horribly, horribly wrong. I was a sexy shoeless god of not freaking dying. There were several people who may have been there. Anyway, the first thing to go majorly wrong was several cast members turning into a giant beetle made of flesh. Not characters, cast members. Yeah. Fortunately I had my +4 daggers of stabbing stuff before it can kill me. Unfortunately, that beetle-thing was disgusting.

Wednesday, May 06, 2008
So, I was at this hotel with Brenda Song and the blond girl from Suite Life and High School Musical. Blonde girl whose name I should know but cannot remember was adding warm water to the pool from a hose, somehow, while I was standing in the doorway to the pool terrace so that if the door was accidentally knocked shut they wouldnt be stuck on the balcony until cleaning arrived. Somehow, this turned into a magic battle against a telepathic fish in a floating bubble. The bubble started out sort of foamy, but the bubbles fused together more and more and the spells became more powerful until with the last spell I recall he had the bubble he was in plus one somehow sticking through the side of it, and the spell was this sort of dragonfly made of light (so it was really hard to see unless you were looking straight at it while it was flying into or through something, since it kept perspective as it flew beyond the surface of an object). I thought it would dissipate if I dodged, then when it didnt if it eventually ran out of do-overs, then the blonde girl (who was obviously cheering silently for the fish) suggested I just let it hit me once and see if that didnt stop it, so I held out my left arm... and it went right through, leaving a feeling similar to being smacked lengthwise on the to of the forearm with two fingers, only slower. Then I got annoyed, because I couldnt cast my next spell until this one dissipated, which was probably his plan: send a spell at me that wouldnt stop until he let it., and wait for me to get frustrated with the whole thing and give up. I didnt, but i dont recall anything from the rest of the dream, except in the second part of the dream where I accidentally got caught in a tree using some sort of doublejump ability where I catapulted myself forward using anpther person (or, apparently, another living thing, since I ended up doublejumping on the trunk of the tree). Anyway, i had intreended to go forward through the space between the two sides of the crotch of the tree, but ended up jumping up instead and got stuck. I gopt down, I juyst emember not being sure how. And there were squirrels. Part of some insidiouus squirrel mafia, probabl;y. Anyway, thats all i remember.

Saturday, May 09, 2009
So, Im staying at home for a week, and the aforementioned half-cousin is as well. I get left behind by cars twice (once because they thought I was already in the car from the trunk slamming shot possibly sounding like a dooor, the other time because I was either forgotten, pure and simple, or thought to be in another car. There was some scavenger hunt with the extendd family in teams (two of the targets were tacked up over the edge of the embankment, one to the east and one to the south (or west and north, or some other pair directions) and at least pne was a trap. The potentially-trapped one one I went after for my team turned out to have a message typed on the back of a Mid-Continent Public Library checkout reciept that it will count in the event thyat it remains impossible to get th target paper (target as in goal, not as in bulls-eye abnd concentric circles) with bwhat appeared tpo be some sort of Meaningful Name or a code-in name, but there ewasnt timer to decipher it. Never found out the results of the contest. Ended up chatting weith her until about eight thirty because I was sleepy (oddly, about ten hours eartlier than I usually went to bed, posibly because I got up about six or eight hours early that day). Ended up either talking or thinking about some girl who used Plantism from TS2 as a metaphor for lesbianism in conversation (not to obscure, she made sure the cponversant understood the metaphor and the points thereof) who usually ened up talkng with the people in some game online where nobody could ayyckk her character for four hours after attacking (whether they win or lose?), sort of like Tales of Illithias original(and recent;ly restoired) 3-hour no attack PKd characters for 3 hours rule, only, for some character trait. Ended up watching television on the basement couch (downstairs was reorganized, or re-whatevered, when the furniture in a roomis moved o different places in the room, redecorated maybe, but just the furniture, no paint or wall decorations or anything). There was some thing 0on th==The Simpsons where Homer was in a dog-training c;ass and... Sodeshoew Bob? Some guy who had red hair sticking in three directions like a cartoon clown was doing to the dogs (and Homer) what he called crucification, but was really just the thjing where the feet are tied to the back ofthe head. I was trying to look for an episode of Malcplm in the Middle I trhought was on, orat least the second half of Monk or Psych or another episode of House (trhough I really was looking at Monk as more of a last resort, for background noise), but I diudnt see anything atr all interestig on TV Guide Channel (at least the channel was playing infomercials instead o those awful, nc-17 rated reality shows) and thats pretty much all I recall of the dream, in as close to chronological order as I could recall, and with most ofthe details, though I almost definitely missed somem, and probably a couple of scenes. Myt alarm clock ws going off, so it probably woke me up somewhere sarounmd there.

Sunday, May 10, 2009
So, I was kid-Shawn from _Psych_, and I was going along with Gus on some nature trip not because I/Shawn wanted to, but because I/Shawn wanted to trap the person who was using the trip roster two years ago to loot houses and had never been caught. Something about Shawns house being important, like, the thief wanting something specific he or she either found or left in the attic.

Monday, May 11, 2009
So, the first time I woke up, absolutely nothing happened. I just woke up. Very suddenly. It was like, the guy from Die Hard suddenly waking up and everything is perfectly normal. only instead of being in an action scene, being asleep.
The second dream was more interesting. I dont remember anything else about the dream, which was otherwise short and pretty mundane, but I mentioned the Simple Machines, at which point the space aliens reminded me of their petition to have a stove, or at least a lens, reclassified at a simple machine. They were shaped sort of like preying mantises, only, without the matos arms, and possibly totally different heads, as well as being light brown like a stickbug instead of green.
Then I was reading for pleasure in class during a lecture Id already done the research on instead of for an assignment, during a lecture, which bothered me because the teacher wanted to take my book away whikle I was within a few pages of he end, if not a couple of pages. Then I was playing Pokemon Yellow in Svouts, because of a school assignment, and got in trouble even though we were allowed to do our homework at that point in the meeting. Then I was playing Pokemon ?Gold in class where I had been given the assignment, and the teacher could only tell me o top playing and turn off the handheld, despite it being a powerpoint presentation on the very game I was playing. Couldnt stop me from readfing the cartridge, though. Lot of detail. It had some transparent blue sticker indicating... I dont recall. I remembered pretty much word for word and number for number everything on the Pokemon Gold title image sticker when I started typing this.
The last dream was more interesting, and my first lucid in a while. This principal guy had been practically getting away with murder, until thew nonexistent film in which my dream started near the end. Turns out, he actually _had_ gotten away with murder, in the film plot, before the dream, I tried to use not-quite-perfect but still pretty darn good logic to trick/confuse him into admitting at least pne of several things, but he had a (weak) excuse for everything, like writing up a receipt of confiscation for a watch that he kept (for himself, not for the student he took it from). I would have had a rebuttal, but it was just as weak, logically, and I had the burden of proof. Later, while I and the three ghosts (seventeenth century upper class looking ghost and two wjo appeared from the late nineteenth century) were watching him get of absolutely scot-free, he made a sarcastic confession about it and laughed. At which point, there was a small earthquake, which shattered the parking lot asphalt below his feet and closed in on his knees so he was stuck. Tjis girl I knew from both class in-dream and the movie plot and stated chatting with me. Partway through the part of the conversation that was shown, I became lucid. I was wondering why she didnt mention the principal, and why he seemed to be yelling at the ghosts and me, and not her and me. One oif the ghosts suggested I drop my second sight (which was like a pair of mental glasses, and instead of wearing them I sort of... wore them on the front of my face with my mind? Hard to describe), and along with the ghost, both he and the crack in the asphalt disappeared. It was the laughing about it that had POd whatever deity or force had caused the ground to swallow him up completely but leave his spirit stuck their by the lower legs for who knows how much longer. Thje girl asked what I was loking at, i saud nothing tured and put my second sight back on so I could see the trio again, and we walked away (me and the girl, that is, from the parking lot, I assume the three ghosts just followed me). Then i woke up.

----------


## JET73L

Wednesday, May 13, 2009
I was playing a lot of what appeared to be a DOOM game on my laptop. I repeatedly started over this one level, mostly because I died but at least once because I had to go someplace and two or three times because someone was talking to me. Anyway, it ws in one of the labs, and the first monster was always this dude who looked like Hojo from FFVII if hed been hanged a couple hours earlier, then his corpse started doing the Worls Tallest Doctor thing from Scrubs, with the giant labcoat and sitting on someone elses shoulders (but without the knee bulges). Two of the interruptions were my aunt and half-cousin (not the same immediate family, though they do live right by each other and I was at the formers house), and one was some weather emergency discussion that I decided was irrelevant enough to go back to them game. The last round of the game I played before waking up, I tried to shoot the giant doctor thing  as usual, but i missed, and it was too close to do anything but back up and keep shooting, and the person-monster behind the column I had to curve away from to avoid it noticing me, and after I finally managed to shatter its upper arm with enough bullets just after it was too late to go anywhere else but hadnt set off the proximity triggers yet, I remembered the crowd of monsters over in that direction that I always had to lure away and pick off one by one. I was backing right towards them...and... see one out the corner of my eye- they got me. Game over. Scariest video game in a dream Ive ever played.

Uncontrolled demilucid, where I was stuck watching a secondary character try and find something diamond at a jewelry store, an engagement ring or something. Interesting thing, dude looked like Sheldon from Big Bang Theory, only less whiny, less unattractive, and, as far as I could tell, not a jerk. So actually... well, the characters did sort of look alike. Anyway, I was annoyed, because I was stuck with this secondary character while I went off and did something fun. Based I the DC I was with, probably something fun. Stupid uncontrolled dreams where Im not me. Er, not someone else, but where me is not where I am.

Friday, March 15, 2009
Some realization that the Futurama robots... I cant recall. But it made perfect sense, even after waking.

Sunday, May 17, 2009
Two interesting dreams, the latter which may have been lucid- only I forgot them as soon as I realized I had slept over seven hours late.

Wednesday, May 20, 2009
Some sort of thing where Bender from Futurama encountered this XLR or XJ7 or whatever robot that had developed both sentience and stupidity when it was baked twice at the factory where Bender worked. It also didnt look like the others, it had a sort of squashed, zeerusted shape and darker color. Anyway, there was something about it that the narrator of the dream (from the Tales Of Interest episodes) said, but I dont recall.

Thursday, May 21, 2009
I was this castlevania-type character, at Draculas castle, only I had friends with me- but instead of having them folllow me, io could tuck them away in this pocket of otherspace, but it was always horribly traumatising for them (sort of a deconstruction of the Party In my Pocket trope used in most RPGs.

----------


## JET73L

At first, I hgad sonme sort of cool dream, and I remembered a lot of it, so is very unfortunate that I fwell asleep again, and now I canr temember any of it, except that it was in some sot of lodge, or theater, or mall. Oh, wait, it was... at this thing,. like a zoo/gardens thing, only al;l mystical, and... I got stuck there unexpectedly, with a kid I was taking care of, and my maternal grandparents and uncle (one grandparent being ledss dead, bald, and a decade younger than he should have been sat the time of the dream). Also, the bathrooms were unclearly marked, asnd Im not dure if I p[icked correctly and the current occupant was wrong,or  picked wrong and both bathrooms had urinals. And there was some nature movie on, in the main building where the mystical hadn t started yet and civilians were alowed, but the theatrer was closing for the day.
The second dream was cool, though, after I fell asleep: I had won a car, and it started out a sort of Malcolm in the midle think where Hal was moving Lois van/truck/whatever into the garage to have the new, free sports car on the lawn *stupid, because ot was convertible), and trying to fix the garage door because one of the cords was overly sensetive to objects in the way of the dooor, becaudse it was loose it would also register objects in the way of the cord. While I was fixing thart, I realized it was a michael myers movie. I managed to get inside, to the party, and hey already knew about him. Unfortunatey fr the guy whjo showed up right after me, they assumed he was Michael Myers, and shoved him out the door (even though he had a 3-5 year old kid with him). He was trying to take off his mask (it looked like a fencers mask made inrto a white green martian, and everyone who had ignored me realized their mistake at shoving him ourt just because he couldnt talk under the masjk as Michael walked through the door behind him, and stabbed him just as hew got the mask off. He triied to get through the door, but fortunately, I managed to escape by realizing it was a dream, and I needed to wake up before I had a heart attack or fell out of/wet the bed (I dont, both to the falling and the wetting, but I had yto pee and I was quite upset, so either could be possible), and ended up waking up falling to the floor in the bathroom. hich for some reasion, had the novie playing in the doorway, which I took as proof that none of it was a dream, and had no idea why I wanted to risk dying of fright o the toilet. Then I woke up again, for real, because I still had t o pee. I should go, now.


May 31, 2009
First dream in a long time, and i was awful. Somehow I had ended up married to the crasy lady from 3rd Rock from the Sun (crazy landlady daughter or someone), who absolutely repulses me (especially this version of her, which had a partial rhotacism, whih i consider a saerious turnoff), yet she wanted to consummate like bunnies. We\ll, not married at first, so she wanted to save herself (ew), but would still... pay lip service to the magic totem  pole (double ew, and fortunately I managed to keep away)... until somehow, we were already married (I think I had been under the influence of various amnesiacs and will suppressants, or at least under the influences of will suppressants and I blocked it out after sobering up), and... ew, its still really awful... mansaged to escape to the bathroom, sincde the light wasnt on except for a ight-light abive the sink next to the door, I accidentally shoved a cat off the seat with my leg (Tiamet, I think, not Gargamel, which was unusual because Tia tends to drink from the bathtub even when the toilet lid is left open), and shooed her out of the restroom... really had to pee, at which point the combined pain from my erection and bladder (both painfully swollen) woke me up. At least my subconscious had an excuse for offering up the dream (keeping me aroused so I didnt let loose what remained of the four sodas and three pots of tea I drank today while being horrible enough that I wouldnt try to stay asleep), but it was still awful.

Later, I had a much better dream. I was living at a much more interesting college than the one I attend, and... Well, anyway, I dont remember much of the first part, except that attractive medium-light brown haired girl turned out to have been involved with someone else the whole time. Not that they were necessarily exclusive, but I didnt want to sort out the weirdness of the girl I was interested in who turned out to be taken, and the fried chicken I had been hungry for if nobody else wanted it. Anyway, ended up making plans with short-haired blonde girl (like, medium hair for a guy short hair, not really short hair, think Kestrels friend and occasional co-worker from Queen of Wands) and two other friends to get food and go bowling (well, go out for food, and then bowl), and as she took the opportunity of snuggling under my arm and acting all lovey-dovey, I was all, what the heck? and went along with whatever she wanted us to be. She was cute, and I liked her, and its not like girl-with-light-brown-hair was worth turning her down just in case. She (blonde girl) was actrually quite comfortable. But I woke up before there was food, and probably before any relationship definition or carnal pleasures. I think I fell asleep from hunger. In the dream. Anyway, there was cool stuff in the first half, too. I think there were steampunk glasses.

----------

